# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM - Thanh lý máy CNC mini, motor 2 pha, gối đỡ vitme BF FK...

## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ KR65 hàng NEW chưa sử dụng, dài 1m đến 1m3, hành trình 600 đến 700. Nếu tháo 1 con trượt ra thì hành trình khoảng 800.
Có 2 loại:
- Loại không có vitme, giá: 110K/kg mỗi bộ khoảng 47kg, 
nếu bác nào chịu chơi thì dùng 2 bộ thêm cây vitme ở giữa là có ngay trục Y hành trình 600 siêu cứng vững cho máy H.

- Loại có vit me bước 25mm, giá: 130K/kg, mỗi bộ hơn 50kg chút. dùng làm double Y hay Z đều ngon, thêm một bộ ngang nằm trên nữa là được combo 600 x 600.

Ngoài ra còn bộ KR65 hành trình 300 làm Z nữa thì OK, nặng 29kg, giá: 4tr350.

Đặc biệt các loại hộp số Harmonic độ chính xác cao, không rơ, tỉ số 1:30, 1:50, 1:60, 1:100, 1:120, 1:160.
Có đủ size từ 20, 25, 32, 45.


Đính kèm 29311

----------

Đăng Tuấn, HT Machinery

----------


## duytrungcdt

Em mua đống bk bf nhé
Bác in box em giá và số lượng
Thank

----------


## blacksky2411

update: 2 con step 2 pha đã ra đi.

Đang có con máy tiện mini mâm cặp 100mm, hành trình 300mm, nặng khoảng 70 kg (Hình thì hẹn ngày mai nhé)
Bác nào quan tâm con mini nhỏ nhỏ thì alo em nhé.

Thanks.

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## Ninh Tran

mình quan tâm máy tiện mini nhé.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

hỏi bk còn ko bác

----------


## cty686

Vừa điện cho bác chủ, bác đưa hình máy tiện lên nhìn vừa ý em lấy.

----------


## blacksky2411

update hình ảnh máy tiện mini:

đã bán.

----------


## cty686

Bác chủ thông cảm cái này mình không ưng lắm.

----------


## blacksky2411

> hỏi bk còn ko bác


Vẫn còn bác.




> Bác chủ thông cảm cái này mình không ưng lắm.


Không sao đâu bác.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác ra giá cái xác máy tiện kia bao nhiêu ah???

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

inbox em cái giá lây 4 con.

----------


## blacksky2411

đã invbox các bác, thanks.

----------


## luongtu1983

Giá con tiện mini bao nhiêu thế bác

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T bằng gang kích thước 220 x 600 x 42mm, nặng 28kg. giá: đã bán
Thanks.

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em đăng ký cái bàn T nhé.

----------


## blacksky2411

update: Bàn T đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Lâm Nhựt LX

May tien mini ban nhieu vay ban
0903777368

----------


## blacksky2411

> May tien mini ban nhieu vay ban
> 0903777368


Đã  inbox bác.

Update tình trạng máy tiện mini:
- Máy đầy đủ chi tiết như trên hình.
- Không có Motor
- Không có mâm cặp.
Giá ra đi nhanh gọn: 4 triệu 500 nghìn.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em xin phép đưa cái đầu HeadStock máy tiện tự động xài chấu rút qua đây luôn cho gọn nhé.

Tình trạng: Đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. 

Sử dụng 4 bạc 7xxx: 2 đầu 7014c, 2 bạc đuôi 7013c tốc độ cao.

Chấu rút tự động bằng khí nén nhẹ nhàng êm ái.

Bác nào thích thì alo em.

thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thêm một mặt bàn T bằng gang nưa.
Kích thước 165x560mm
dày 45mm, phần mang cá dày 60mm.
nặng 28kg

Giá: Đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T mini.
Kích thước 195x470mm dày 40mm nặng 24kg.
giá: đã bán

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 2 bàn T đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu cắt kích thước 500x160 cao 170mm.
Nặng khoảng 60 kg.
Giá ra đi: 2  triệu 600.

Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T bằng gang 
Kích thước 210 x 600 x50mm
Nặng 40 kg
Giá: đã bán.

----------


## blacksky2411

mâm cặp 3 chấu tự định tâm:
1. đường kính 240mm giá: 1 triệu 100.



2.đường kính 130mm giá: 800 (nợ hình).

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Bàn T 210 x 600 x 50mm nặng 40kg.
Giá: đã bán.

Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray con lăn Union Tool size 25 dài 800mm hành trình 600mm.
Có thể tăng lên hành trình 800mm bằng cách bỏ bớt dãy bi.
Nặng 15kg.
Giá: 240nghìn/kg.

Có nhiều cặp chiều dài khác, ai cần loại nào thì liên hệ em nhé.





Thanks các bác.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

Lại là loại rail quý hiếm...

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## Ledngochan

> 4. Motor DC 24v khoảng 30A có luôn bộ điều tốc 1.5kw.
> 
> Đính kèm 18237
> .


Bác cho thông tin kỹ hơn em này với ạ.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác cho thông tin kỹ hơn em này với ạ.


Motor này là loại chổi than, do không còn nhãn mark nên mình chỉ chạy tét rồi dự đoán thôi.
Test 24v tốc độ khoảng 3000v/phút dòng đo khoà̉ng 30A.

Còn bộ điều tốc này của xe đạp điện 48v 1500w.
Đã test chạy Ok. Motor rất khoè̉.

Thanks bác.

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác chủ thớt, con động cơ dc, mấy chổi than vậy, cốt trục ra bao lớn cho luôn cái size tổng thể nghen, thanks

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác chủ thớt, con động cơ dc, mấy chổi than vậy, cốt trục ra bao lớn cho luôn cái size tổng thể nghen, thanks


Con này 2 chổi than.
Đường kính 90mm, dài 150mm.
cốt ra 12mm.

Thanks bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

> Motor này là loại chổi than, do không còn nhãn mark nên mình chỉ chạy tét rồi dự đoán thôi.
> Test 24v tốc độ khoảng 3000v/phút dòng đo khoà̉ng 30A.
> 
> Còn bộ điều tốc này của xe đạp điện 48v 1500w.
> Đã test chạy Ok. Motor rất khoè̉.
> 
> Thanks bác.





> Con này 2 chổi than.
> Đường kính 90mm, dài 150mm.
> cốt ra 12mm.
> 
> Thanks bác.


Giá bộ này sao ạ? mình lấy về chế mái hiên di động?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Giá bộ này sao ạ? mình lấy về chế mái hiên di động?


Giá bộ này 1tr400 nhe bác.

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ke vuông gang đúc các loại.

1. 150 x 100 mm cao 100mm. 2 mặt được nạo phẳng: 400/cặp.

Đính kèm 19577Đính kèm 19578

2. 70 x 200mm cao 170mm. mài phẳng 2 mặt: 300/cái.
Đính kèm 19579Đính kèm 19580

3. Ụ vuông,kích thước: mặt trên 145x145mm, mặt dưới 175x175mm, cao 150mm: 400/cái.
Đính kèm 19581
Đính kèm 19582
Toàn bộ bằng gang đúc hết nhé các bác.

4. Thêm mấy cặp ray con lăn của union tool dài 800mm hành trình 600mm, có thể mở rộng.
Giá 240 nghìn/kg.
Có 3 cặp: bác nào lấy hết có giá cực tốt.

Thanks các bác.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.

----------


## blacksky2411

hình ảnh ray con lăn:
đã bán.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: bàn T đã ra đi.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

1. Vitme phi 32 bước 12mm cuả KOYO.
Dài 830mm hành trình 320mm. Rảnh bi còn sáng loáng.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks.
Hiếu: 0938 995 818

----------


## h-d

up đã nhận 2 bàn T và eto của bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> up đã nhận 2 bàn T và eto của bác.


Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Hàng còn.
- Ray con lăn union tool bản 25mm dài 800mm: 3 cặp.
- Ke gang đúc vuông.
- Đầu Headstock tiện CNC.
- Vitme phi 32 bước 12: 2 cây.
- Mâm cặp 3 chấu: phi 130mm và phi 240mm.
Ai có hứng thú bàn T bằng gang đúc kích thước 600 x 800 x 60mmn nặng hơn 200kg thì hú em. 25 nghìn/kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có vài cây vitme:
1. phi 40dài 760mm hành trình 250mm bước 5mm, NSK Cấp C3, ổ bi còn cực bót: giá 600 nghìn.
2. Phi 32 dài 1100mm hành trình 680mm bước 5mm, NSK cấp C3, đi chung cặp với cây trên: giá 1triệu 400.
3. Phi 32 dài 800mm hành trình 330mm bước 12mm của Koyo: giá 700 nghìn.
4. Phi 32 dài 1550mm hành trình 1060mm bước 12mm đi chung cây số 3: giá 2 triệu 200.
2 cặp này tháo trên máy tiện CNC nặng ký

Bác nào lấy hết tính tròn 4 triệu chẵn luôn.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## ppgas

> 1. phi 40dài 760mm hành trình 250mm bước 5mm, NSK Cấp C3, ổ bi còn cực bót: giá 600 nghìn
> Thanks các bác.


Bác đo giúp đường kính ổ bi cây này nhé. Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác đo giúp đường kính ổ bi cây này nhé. Thanks.


Ổ bi đường kính 67mm, phần trên 101mm.

Thanks bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ổ bi đường kính 67mm, phần trên 101mm.
> 
> Thanks bác.


Cảm ơn bác. 
Đang kiếm cây hành trình khoảng 250, ổ bi 60mm, bước 5,6.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: cây vitme số 3 đã bán.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Hàng còn.
- Ray con lăn union tool bản 25mm dài 800mm: 3 cặp.
- Ke gang đúc vuông.
- Đầu Headstock tiện CNC.
- Vitme phi 32 bước 12: 2 cây.
- Mâm cặp 3 chấu: phi 130mm và phi 240mm.
Ai có hứng thú bàn T bằng gang đúc kích thước 600 x 800 x 60mmn nặng hơn 200kg thì hú em. 25 nghìn/kg.
Thanks các bác.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...#ixzz4977SIrCq

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho em số đt liên lạc.
 em đang quan tâm cái bàn chữ T và cái vít me phi 32 của bác 
 "Phi 32 dài 1100mm hành trình 680mm bước 5mm, NSK cấp C3"
 Nếu được bác cho em cái hình và một vài thông số cụ thể
 tks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cảm ơn bác. 
> Đang kiếm cây hành trình khoảng 250, ổ bi 60mm, bước 5,6.


tìm để gắn vào cái đầu spindle hả anh? của mình là loại visme phi 25 đó anh, loại nào mà cái nut visme có 5 lỗ ốc là gắn dc.

----------


## ppgas

> tìm để gắn vào cái đầu spindle hả anh? của mình là loại visme phi 25 đó anh, loại nào mà cái nut visme có 5 lỗ ốc là gắn dc.


Biết hết  :Smile:

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ Z mini:
Kích thước 250 x 250mm. Hành trình 110mm.
Sư dụng ray bản 15mm, vitme phi 10 bước 4, bằng gang đúc.
Giá 1tr800.Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bệ thép của máy Cframe phù hợp hoàn toàn với bộ Z mini trên.

Kích thước cao 660mm, tấm mặt đáy ngang 250mm, sâu 210mm.
Mặt trước 250x250mm. Nặng khoảng 30kg.
Giá: 1tr 200.

Hiếu 0938 995 818


Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em đang tìm 2 cặp BK BF 20, có inbox em nhé.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em đang tìm 2 cặp BK BF 20, có inbox em nhé.


Hôm trước phải hy sinh lụm luôn 2 cây vitme để lấy 2 cái gối đó em.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## blacksky2411

Có vài cây vitme:
1. phi 40dài 760mm hành trình 250mm bước 5mm, NSK Cấp C3, ổ bi còn cực bót: giá 600 nghìn.
2. Phi 32 dài 1100mm hành trình 680mm bước 5mm, NSK cấp C3, đi chung cặp với cây trên: giá 1triệu 400.
3. Phi 32 dài 800mm hành trình 330mm bước 12mm của Koyo: đã bán
4. Phi 32 dài 1550mm hành trình 1060mm bước 12mm đi chung cây số 3: giá 2 triệu 200.
2 cặp này tháo trên máy tiện CNC nặng ký

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray con lăn Union Tool size 25 dài 800mm hành trình 600mm.: có 3 cặp
Có thể tăng lên hành trình 800mm bằng cách bỏ bớt dãy bi.
Nặng 15kg.
Giá: 240nghìn/kg.

Có nhiều cặp chiều dài khác, ai cần loại nào thì liên hệ em nhé.

Đính kèm 19415
Đính kèm 19416
Đính kèm 19417

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
Giá: 2 triệu 400 (no ship)

Hiếu 0938 995 818



Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cập nhật tình hình:

3 Cây vitme Hiwin bước 2 siêu chính xác, hàng cực đẹp :

1 cây phi 20 bước 2mm, dài 470mm, hành trình 330mm: giá 800 .
2 cây phi 25 bước 2mm, dài 340mm, hành trình 170mm: giá 650/cây.

- Cặp Ray 20 dài 1000m, hành trình khoảng 850mm: giá 1 triệu 600.
- Cặp Ray 25 dài dài 650mm hành trình 450mm, chỉ có 3 con trượt thôi nhé: giá 1 triệu chẵn.
- Cặp ray 15 dài 230mm hành trình được 120mm: giá: 450 nghìn.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một mớ hộp số harmonic mã Sf 25-50, hàng sáng chói.
đã bán

Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
> Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
> Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
> Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
> Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
> Giá: 2 triệu 400 (no ship)
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818
> 
> ...


Fix giá mạnh : 2 triệu chẵn cho nhanh.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thêm 3 em Harmonic khủng long size 32, hàng cực đẹp, bác nào làm trục A kẹp gỗ kích thước lớn hoặc trục thứ 4 kim loại thì quá OK.
Có sẵn mặt bích cho servo 200w hoặc 400w Mitsu nhé.

Ai cần servo Mitsu J2 200w thì alo em luôn nhé (có 2 bộ). Kèm 1 motor mitsu 400W không driver.

- Có 2 em size 32-120 tỉ số 1:120, 1 em 32-050 tỉ số 1:50 (em có bánh răng to to).

Giá: đã bán.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

> ...Kèm 1 motor mitsu 400W không driver.


Cái này bán không bạn?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cái này bán không bạn?


Có bác đã gạch em mitsu 400w rồi nhe bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## daomanh_hung

Mâm cặp 130 bắt ốc giữa hay ren vậy bác :v

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mâm cặp 130 bắt ốc giữa hay ren vậy bác :v


Bắt bằng 3 con bulong M8 từ phía sau nhe bác.
thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

đã bán

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.

----------


## Ledngochan

> Update hình ảnh mitsu 400w:
> Đính kèm 21153Đính kèm 21154Đính kèm 21155.


Có ghạch chưa bạn?

----------


## khangscc

Bác chia em 4 block trượt đc ko ạ, em thấy block mỗi thanh 4 chú, đc thì em lấy thêm khớp 8-8 hoặc 8-10

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có ghạch chưa bạn?


Bác thuhanoi đã lấy em nó rồi.
Thanks bác.

----------


## toanho

> Khớp nối đủ loại:
> Đính kèm 21161
> 
> Hiếu: 0938 995 818.


Có khớp 6.35 ra 8 và ra 10 không bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có khớp 6.35 ra 8 và ra 10 không bác?


6.35 thì có, nhưng đầu kia em không nhớ, để xem lại rồi báo bác nhé.
Thanks bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có ghạch chưa bạn?


Bác liên hệ lấy đi, mình nhầm là J2S

----------


## blacksky2411

Bác thuhanoi đã hủy gạch em motor mitsu 400w. Bác nào cần thì liên hệ em nhé.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý hết đống này 2tr500 nhe các bác.
Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tất cả là loại 2 bạc đạn hết.
Toàn bộ 1tr200 nhe.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cập nhật tình hình:

3 Cây vitme Hiwin bước 2 siêu chính xác, hàng cực đẹp :
Đính kèm 20795Đính kèm 20796Đính kèm 20797Đính kèm 20798Đính kèm 20799
1 cây phi 20 bước 2mm, dài 470mm, hành trình 330mm: giá 800 .
2 cây phi 25 bước 2mm, dài 340mm, hành trình 170mm: giá 650/cây.

- Cặp Ray 20 dài 1000m, hành trình khoảng 850mm: giá 1 triệu 600.
- Cặp Ray 25 dài dài 650mm hành trình 450mm, chỉ có 3 con trượt thôi nhé: giá 1 triệu chẵn.
- Cặp ray 15 dài 230mm hành trình được 120mm: giá: 450 nghìn.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ khung combo trục Z bằng nhôm đúc, có sẵn ổ vit me bên hông.
sử dụng ray 20, các mặt bắt thanh trượt và con trượt được mài phẳ̉ng hết.
Cả bộ nặng 26kg. giá 1tr600.
Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Thêm 3 em Harmonic khủng long size 32, hàng cực đẹp, bác nào làm trục A kẹp gỗ kích thước lớn hoặc trục thứ 4 kim loại thì quá OK.
> Có sẵn mặt bích cho servo 200w hoặc 400w Mitsu nhé.
> 
> Ai cần servo Mitsu J2 200w thì alo em luôn nhé (có 2 bộ). Kèm 1 motor mitsu 400W không driver.
> 
> - Có 2 em size 32-120 tỉ số 1:120, 1 em 32-050 tỉ số 1:50 (em có bánh răng to to).
> 
> Giá: 3tr200/1 em nhé.
> 
> ...


Cả 6 con em tính 8tr500 thôi nhé.

----------


## truongkiet

> Bộ khung combo trục Z bằng nhôm đúc, có sẵn ổ vit me bên hông.
> sử dụng ray 20, các mặt bắt thanh trượt và con trượt được mài phẳ̉ng hết.
> Cả bộ nặng 26kg. giá 1tr600.
> Hiếu 0938 995 818
> Thanks.
> Đính kèm 21323Đính kèm 21324Đính kèm 21325Đính kèm 21326Đính kèm 21327


kich thuoc như thế nào vậy?

----------


## blacksky2411

> kich thuoc như thế nào vậy?


Sory mấy bác, quên để kíchn thước.
Ụ cao: 580 x 230 x 80mm.
Ụ ngắn: 425 x 310 x 100mm.

Thanks bác.

----------


## truongkiet

> Sory mấy bác, quên để kíchn thước.
> Ụ cao: 580 x 230 x 80mm.
> Ụ ngắn: 425 x 310 x 100mm.
> 
> Thanks bác.


cho sdt liên lạc nha được hốt lun

----------


## blacksky2411

> cho sdt liên lạc nha được hốt lun


Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lấy cái cao thôi dc ko anh?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bộ Z mini:
> Kích thước 250 x 250mm. Hành trình 110mm.
> Sư dụng ray bản 15mm, vitme phi 10 bước 4, bằng gang đúc.
> Giá 1tr800.Hiếu 0938 995 818
> Thanks.


Bán lỗ vốn luôn: đã bán.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Lấy cái cao thôi dc ko anh?


nguyên bộ luôn đi em, xé ra tội em nó.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update:
đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
Giá:đã bán.

Hiếu 0938 995 818

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý hết đống này 2tr500 nhe các bác.
Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

- đã bán.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 2 hộp số Harmonic size 32 đã ra đi hết.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

Khớp nối bán lẻ không bạn, mình cần 2 cái 14-12 và 14-8

----------


## blacksky2411

> Khớp nối bán lẻ không bạn, mình cần 2 cái 14-12 và 14-8


Có bán lẻ bác, nhưng không có 2 loại bác cần rồi.
Thanks bác.

----------


## duytrungcdt

đại ca cho em chút thông tin về cái này với
bộ dk điện áp max bn vậy điểu khiển kiểu biến trở ạ

thank anh

----------


## blacksky2411

> đại ca cho em chút thông tin về cái này với
> bộ dk điện áp max bn vậy điểu khiển kiểu biến trở ạ
> 
> thank anh


Bộ đó Max 60V 1500w của xe đạp điện, điều khiển bằng tay ga (cảm biến HAL).
Thanks.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bộ đó Max 60V 1500w của xe đạp điện, điều khiển bằng tay ga (cảm biến HAL).
> Thanks.


sao động cơ đó bé thế bác inbox em giá với nhé

vị trí lắp tay ga chỗ nào vậy anh

----------


## trungclbt

cho em xin giá mâm câp 130mm bác ơi....
dt 0972633744

----------


## hoahong102

có cặp ray 20-25(hoặc 30 cũng được) /  ht 380-420 đẹp(tuyển chọn) ko ới mình tiếng

----------


## blacksky2411

> cho em xin giá mâm câp 130mm bác ơi....
> dt 0972633744


800 nghìn nhe bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> có cặp ray 20-25(hoặc 30 cũng được) /  ht 380-420 đẹp(tuyển chọn) ko ới mình tiếng


OK bác. có mình ới bác liền.
Thanks bác.

----------


## sieunhim

> 800 nghìn nhe bác.
> Thanks bâc.


Bac cho tấm hình cái mâm cặp e nghía với

----------


## trungclbt

> Đã  inbox bác.
> 
> Update tình trạng máy tiện mini:
> - Máy đầy đủ chi tiết như trên hình.
> - Không có Motor
> - Không có mâm cặp.
> Giá ra đi nhanh gọn: 4 triệu 500 nghìn.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


  con mini gắn cái mâm cặp 130mm dc kh bác .... dc em lấy con tiện và mâm cặp luôn bác ơi...

----------

viet tran

----------


## blacksky2411

Máy tiện mini đó bán rồi bác ơi.
Thanks bác.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## blacksky2411

Một ít vitme:

1. Vitme THK BTK1405A dài 570 mm hành trình 430mm. 3 cây. giá 600 nghìn/cây.
2. Vitme THK BTK1605A dài 470 mm hành trình 340mm. 8 cây. giá 500 nghìn/cây.
3. Vitme THK BNT1605A dài 330mm hành trình 220mm. 1 cây. giá 300 nghìn/cây
4. Vitme phi 20 bước 10mm dài 530mm hành trình 280mm: 2 cây. giá 700 nghìn/cây.

Hiếu 0938 995 818.
TK Vietcombank chi nhánh Bến Thành HCM: 033.100.366.5527 chủ tk: Nguyễn Thành Hiếu.



Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đang có 2 cặp ray 15 đen bóng.
1. cặp HSR15 dài 850mm 4 block có cánh: giá 1tr 200.
2. cặp SHS15 dài 800mm 4 bock có cánh: giá 1tr200.

cho em nợ hình nhé.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update hình ảnh:
1. cặp HSR15 dài 850mm 4 block có cánh: giá  đã bán.
2. cặp SHS15 dài 800mm 4 bock có cánh: giá  đã bán..
3. Cặp ray bản 25mm của hãng STAR dài 580mm hành trình 400mm, giá đã bán..
4. Cặp ray bản 20mm HSR20 dài 320 hành trình 160mm, giá: đã bán..
5. Mâm cặp 4 chấu không định tâm phi 160mm, giá :đã bán..

Liên hệ:  Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ Servo 200w.
Để test lại sẽ báo cáo sau 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## inhainha

Xin lỗi chủ thớt, không có ý phá đám, nhưng bác chủ thớt rao không chính xác. Driver dòng J2 nó không đi chung với con motor PQ được.

----------

blacksky2411, cnclaivung, thuyetnq

----------


## blacksky2411

> Xin lỗi chủ thớt, không có ý phá đám, nhưng bác chủ thớt rao không chính xác. Driver dòng J2 nó không đi chung với con motor PQ được.


Em không rành servo lắm, Để em xem kỹ lại nhé.
Thanks bác nhắc nhở.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ khung combo trục Z bằng nhôm đúc, có sẵn ổ vit me bên hông.
sử dụng ray 20, các mặt bắt thanh trượt và con trượt được mài phẳ̉ng hết.
Ụ cao: 580 x 230 x 80mm.
Ụ ngắn: 425 x 310 x 100mm.
Cả bộ nặng 26kg. giá đã bán..
Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 
- cặp ray HSR20 dài 320mm và HSR15 dài 850mm đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

khớp nối các loại:
- nhỏ 80k
- vừa 150k
- lớn 200k.
Hiếu 0938 995 818
thanks các bác.

----------


## trungclbt

Em gạch cái mâm cặp 130mm nha anh ... có nt anh ... anh cho em địa chỉ  ngày mốt em ghé lấy ....

----------


## blacksky2411

Một ít vitme:



> Một ít vitme:
> 
> 1. Vitme THK BTK1405A dài 570 mm hành trình 430mm. 3 cây. giá 600 nghìn/cây.
> 2. Vitme THK BTK1605A dài 470 mm hành trình 340mm. 8 cây. giá 500 nghìn/cây.
> 3. Vitme THK BNT1605A dài 330mm hành trình 220mm. 1 cây. giá 300 nghìn/cây
> 4. Vitme phi 20 bước 10mm dài 530mm hành trình 280mm: 2 cây. giá 700 nghìn/cây.
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818.
> TK Vietcombank chi nhánh quận 5 HCM: 033.100.366.5527 chủ tk: Nguyễn Thành Hiếu.
> ...

----------


## blacksky2411

> bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
> Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
> Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
> Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
> Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
> Giá: 1tr800 (no ship)
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818
> 
> Đính kèm 21375Đính kèm 21376Đính kèm 21377Đính kèm 21378Đính kèm 21379Đính kèm 21380


Thanks các bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

Để cho mình cái chỉ mũi tên nhé. Cảm ơn bạn.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Để cho mình cái chỉ mũi tên nhé. Cảm ơn bạn.


ok bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cập nhật tình hình:

Mới về 5 hộp số harmonic:
 - 3 con size 25 mã HD 25-50 tỉ số 1:50: 1.8 triệu/cái.
 - 2 con size 20 mã HD 20-80 tỉ số 1:80: 1.4 triệu/cái.

Với 2 bộ ray hàng cực hiếm của THK SSR25 dài 4m được mạ đen, mỗi cặp khoảng 25kg: giá 320 nghìn/kg.

bác nào nhanh tay alo em nhé.
Hiếu : 0938 995 818.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

mâm cặp 4 chấu phi 160 còn không bác chủ
còn thì bác ship đi Huế cho em bác nhé
bác báo giá cộng phí ship cho em luôn

Minh O935417382
cho em vài hình ảnh ray dài 4m luôn bác ơi

----------


## blacksky2411

> mâm cặp 4 chấu phi 160 còn không bác chủ
> còn thì bác ship đi Huế cho em bác nhé
> bác báo giá cộng phí ship cho em luôn
> 
> Minh O935417382
> cho em vài hình ảnh ray dài 4m luôn bác ơi


Ok bác, để mình hỏi ship rồi nhắn bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update hình ảnh hộp số Harmonic:

----------


## Totdo

> Ok bác, để mình hỏi ship rồi nhắn bác.
> Thanks bác.


Đia chỉ nhận hàng:
1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thủy, thừa thiên huế ( hơi dài )
Hoặc
Lê văn minh O935417382 ( phương trang hoặc nhà xe khác )
Hoặc
Xe chành hay cái gì bác thấy tiện là được
Em đang cần bác gởi sớm cho em nhé
Bác nhắn STK cho em nhé O935417382

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Một ít vitme:


Cây vit me 1605A con ko ạh

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cây vit me 1605A con ko ạh


cây đó còn bác.

----------


## CNC FANUC

vit bi hả bác
, cho em lấy cây này, bác inbox stk và giá gui về lâm đông, xe phuong trang, thành buoi,hoac viettel cung đuoc

----------


## blacksky2411

> vit bi hả bác
> , cho em lấy cây này, bác inbox stk và giá gui về lâm đông, xe phuong trang, thành buoi,hoac viettel cung đuoc


Vitme bi hết bác, bác lấy cây nào? dài bao nhiêu bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

update: 5 hộp số Harmonic đã bán hết.

2 cặp ray đen THK SSR25 4 con trượt mỗi cây dài đúng 4m, có bác nào quan tâm không ah?
Hiếu: 0938 995 818.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình cần 3 cái BK15, bác có không?

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Vitme bi hết bác, bác lấy cây nào? dài bao nhiêu bác.
> 
> Thanks bác.


cây 1605 dài khoảng 300 thôi

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mình cần 3 cái BK15, bác có không?


BK15 thì hết rồi anh, còn EK15 được không anh, giống BK nhưng chỉ có 1 lỗ mỗi bên thôi.

Thanks anh.

----------

hieunguyen81, vietnamcnc

----------


## blacksky2411

> cây 1605 dài khoảng 300 thôi


Cây đó 400 nghìn luôn ship nhe bác, thanks bác.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> BK15 thì hết rồi anh, còn EK15 được không anh, giống BK nhưng chỉ có 1 lỗ mỗi bên thôi.
> 
> Thanks anh.


Ac mình gia công pát hết rồi.

BK15 tâm 28mm

EK15 tâm 30mm nên không dùng được!

Tks bạn!

----------


## blacksky2411

> Ac mình gia công pát hết rồi.
> 
> BK15 tâm 28mm
> 
> EK15 tâm 30mm nên không dùng được!
> 
> Tks bạn!


OK anh. Thanks.

----------


## Totdo

> Đia chỉ nhận hàng:
> 1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thủy, thừa thiên huế ( hơi dài )
> Hoặc
> Lê văn minh O935417382 ( phương trang hoặc nhà xe khác )
> Hoặc
> Xe chành hay cái gì bác thấy tiện là được
> Em đang cần bác gởi sớm cho em nhé
> Bác nhắn STK cho em nhé O935417382


Vừa chuyển tiền mua mâm cặp cho bác xong, khác ngân hàng nên tiền đến với bác hơi chậm bác nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Vime 1605 dài 470 còn không ạ ? Còn em lấy 01 cây.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vừa chuyển tiền mua mâm cặp cho bác xong, khác ngân hàng nên tiền đến với bác hơi chậm bác nhé


Thanks bác.




> Vime 1605 dài 470 còn không ạ ? Còn em lấy 01 cây.


Cây đó còn bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ok đã chuyển khoản mua cây vitme 1605 dài 470 full BK BF ạ. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Ok đã chuyển khoản mua cây vitme 1605 dài 470 full BK BF ạ. Thanks bác.


Thanks bác.

----------


## skydn

> Cập nhật tình hình:
> 
> 3 Cây vitme Hiwin bước 2 siêu chính xác, hàng cực đẹp :
> Đính kèm 20795Đính kèm 20796Đính kèm 20797Đính kèm 20798Đính kèm 20799
> 1 cây phi 20 bước 2mm, dài 470mm, hành trình 330mm: giá 800 .
> 2 cây phi 25 bước 2mm, dài 340mm, hành trình 170mm: giá 650/cây.
> 
> - Cặp Ray 20 dài 1000m, hành trình khoảng 850mm: giá 1 triệu 600.
> - Cặp Ray 25 dài dài 650mm hành trình 450mm, chỉ có 3 con trượt thôi nhé: giá 1 triệu chẵn.
> ...


Bác chủ thớt cho hỏi cặp ray bản 20 dài 1m hành trình 850mm còn hàng không bác em lấy 1 cặp

----------


## skydn

> Một ít vitme:
> 
> 1. Vitme THK BTK1405A dài 570 mm hành trình 430mm. 3 cây. giá 600 nghìn/cây.
> 2. Vitme THK BTK1605A dài 470 mm hành trình 340mm. 8 cây. giá 500 nghìn/cây.
> 3. Vitme THK BNT1605A dài 330mm hành trình 220mm. 1 cây. giá 300 nghìn/cây
> 4. Vitme phi 20 bước 10mm dài 530mm hành trình 280mm: 2 cây. giá 700 nghìn/cây.
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818.
> TK Vietcombank chi nhánh quận 5 HCM: 033.100.366.5527 chủ tk: Nguyễn Thành Hiếu.
> ...


Em điện bác hồi chiều em ở Đà Nẵng em lấy 2 cây vit me mục số 2 nha , mai chuyển khoản

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã nhận được hàng của bác chủ rồi ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận mâm cặp cùa bác chủ thank

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đã nhận được hàng của bác chủ rồi ạ. Thanks bác





> Đã nhận mâm cặp cùa bác chủ thank


Thanks các bác.

----------

Quach Viet Hai

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Cây đó 400 nghìn luôn ship nhe bác, thanks bác.


Sory nha bác giờ em ko có nhà chắc cũng co 2 tuần mới về với lại có vài thay đổi nhỏ nên em tạm hủy nha bac 
Thanks

----------


## Totdo

Rây này còn không bác chủ

Với 2 bộ ray hàng cực hiếm của THK SSR25 dài 4m được mạ đen, mỗi cặp khoảng 25kg: giá 320 nghìn/kg

Còn bác inbox em thêm vài thông tin, hình ảnh, chất lượng và giá khách quen nhé bác
Phương thức và giá ship đi Huế luôn bác nhé, chắc phải gởi xe chành phương trang chắc là không nhận
Nếu bác ngại ship bác cho em địa chỉ em nhờ người tới lấy hàng rồi gởi cho em cũng được
Thank bác

----------


## skydn

E đã nhận hàng vitme của bác chủ rồi , Nếu bác có cặp ray bane 20 dài 1m báo em nha

----------


## blacksky2411

> Sory nha bác giờ em ko có nhà chắc cũng co 2 tuần mới về với lại có vài thay đổi nhỏ nên em tạm hủy nha bac 
> Thanks


OK bác.




> E đã nhận hàng vitme của bác chủ rồi , Nếu bác có cặp ray bane 20 dài 1m báo em nha


Thanks bác, Mai xem lại rồi em báo với bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cập nhật tình hình hàng còn:
1. Ray SHS15 mạ đen dài 800mm: giá 1tr200.
2. 1. Vitme THK BTK1405A dài 570 mm hành trình 430mm. 3 cây. giá 600 nghìn/cây.
3. Vitme THK BTK1605A dài 470 mm hành trình 340mm. 8 cây. giá 500 nghìn/cây.
4. Vitme THK BNT1605A dài 330mm hành trình 220mm. 1 cây. giá 300 nghìn/cây
5. Vitme phi 20 bước 10mm dài 530mm hành trình 280mm: 2 cây. giá 700 nghìn/cây.
6.Bộ khung combo trục Z bằng nhôm đúc, có sẵn ổ vit me bên hông.
    sử dụng ray 20, các mặt bắt thanh trượt và con trượt được mài phẳ̉ng hết.
    Ụ cao: 580 x 230 x 80mm.
    Ụ ngắn: 425 x 310 x 100mm.
    Cả bộ nặng 26kg. giá 1tr600.
7.bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
   Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
   Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
   Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
   Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
Giá: 1tr800.

8.Vitme tải nặng cấp chính xác C3;
    a. phi 40dài 760mm hành trình 250mm bước 5mm, NSK Cấp C3, ổ bi còn cực bót: giá 600 nghìn.
    b. Phi 32 dài 1100mm hành trình 680mm bước 5mm, NSK cấp C3, đi chung cặp với cây trên: giá 1triệu 400.
    c. Phi 32 dài 1550mm hành trình 1060mm bước 12mm đi chung cây số 3: giá 2 triệu 200.
9. Bộ Z mini:
    Kích thước 250 x 250mm. Hành trình 110mm.
    Sư dụng ray bản 15mm, vitme phi 10 bước 4, bằng gang đúc.
giá: 1tr500.
10. Khớp nối mềm các loại, giá: 80, 150, 200 nghìn, tùy loại.
11. Gối đỡ vitme BK20, FK20, FK25, hàng khủng, bác nào cần thì alo em nhe.

    Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem lại các trang trước nhé, có đầy đủ.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài cặp ray siêu khủng:
1. Ray SSR25 dài 4m 4 con trượt  giá 7tr500..
2. Ray 15 dài 3m 450mm 11 con trượt giá 4tr500..
3. Ray HSR30 dài 3m 8 con trượt giá 10tr500.

Ngoài ra còn có 
Cặp ray 30 dài hơn 2m8, 8 con trượt. Giá 9tr500.
vài cặp Ray LH25 siêu tải của NSK dài 430mm hành trình khoảng 230mm, 4 con trượt, giá 250/kg cặp khoảng 6kg.
còn nhiều ray trượt khác hàng cực đẹp, bác nào có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ em nhé.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

2. Ray 15 dài 3m 450mm 11 con trượt giá 4tr500

Lấy luôn cặp này nếu bác chưa gởi hàng rồi bó chung với cặp kia luôn giúp em
Thannk bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> 2. Ray 15 dài 3m 450mm 11 con trượt giá 4tr500
> 
> Lấy luôn cặp này nếu bác chưa gởi hàng rồi bó chung với cặp kia luôn giúp em
> Thannk bác


Thanks bác.

----------


## Totdo

Đã chuyển tiền cho bác chủ thớt


Em đang rảnh quá bác tranh thủ gởi sớm giúp em nhé
Thank bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đã chuyển tiền cho bác chủ thớt
> 
> 
> Em đang rảnh quá bác tranh thủ gởi sớm giúp em nhé
> Thank bác


Em đóng hàng cho bác rồi, chờ bên Viettel qua nhận thôi.

Thanks bác.

----------


## thewind258

Còn mấy em step k bác. Giá cả sao ạ

----------


## blacksky2411

> Còn mấy em step k bác. Giá cả sao ạ


Step mình bán hết rồi bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ XY tải lớn



> bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
> Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
> Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
> Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
> Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
> Giá: 1tr800 
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818
> 
> Đính kèm 21375Đính kèm 21376Đính kèm 21377Đính kèm 21378Đính kèm 21379Đính kèm 21380

----------


## khangscc

Bác hiếu gửi hàng cho em chưa. 3 cây vít me vs khớp nối

----------


## khangscc

Đã chuyển khoản cho bác lấy 3 cây vitme với 3 khớp nối nhé

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đã chuyển khoản cho bác lấy 3 cây vitme với 3 khớp nối nhé


Đã gửi hàng cho bác, thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài bộ hộp số Harmonic, motor DCservo, motor acservo, ly hợp thắng sài khí nén, bộ trục A máy gỗ.
1.  Motor Ac servo fuji 400w mất encoder, 200w dành yêu khoa học: 400nghìn 2 con.
2. Motor mítu 2 con 200w, 1 con 400w chưa test: 1triệu 3 con.
3. Hộp sô các loại:

4. Motor Dc servo có hộp số Harmonic size 20: 1tr300/con, 4 con  4tr500.
5. Bộ ly hơp có thắng sử dụng khí nén, hàng dữ dằn của Anh, cốt 2 đầu phi 14mm, giá 1tr400/ em.
6. Bộ trục A cho máy gỗ có săn motor 2 pha size 86, mặt bích ra cho mâm cặp 3 chấu phi 130, tỉ số truyền không nhớ rõ là 29 hay 30, giá: 3 triệu.
Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cập nhật tình hình hàng còn:
1. Ray SHS15 mạ đen dài 800mm: giá 1tr200.
2. 1. Vitme THK BTK1405A dài 570 mm hành trình 430mm. 3 cây. đã bán
3. Vitme THK BTK1605A dài 470 mm hành trình 340mm. 8 cây. đã bán
4. Vitme THK BNT1605A dài 330mm hành trình 220mm. 1 cây. đã bán
5. Vitme phi 20 bước 10mm dài 530mm hành trình 280mm: 2 cây. đã bán
6.Bộ khung combo trục Z bằng nhôm đúc, có sẵn ổ vit me bên hông.
sử dụng ray 20, các mặt bắt thanh trượt và con trượt được mài phẳ̉ng hết.
Ụ cao: 580 x 230 x 80mm.
Ụ ngắn: 425 x 310 x 100mm.
Cả bộ nặng 26kg. đã bán
7.bộ trượt XY mini siêu tải:
Hành trình 80 x 80mm. Kích thước 380 x 480mm cao 120mm.
Ray trượt vuông 20, 4 rãnh bi, vitme pphi 10 bước 2mm luôn motor ac sevor.
Chỉ có màu không còn sáng bóng do nằm bãi lâu ngày nhưng trượt vẫn còn êm ái.
Trọng lượng cả bộ 42kg.
Giá: 1tr800.

8.Vitme tải nặng cấp chính xác C3;
a. phi 40dài 760mm hành trình 250mm bước 5mm, NSK Cấp C3, ổ bi còn cực bót: giá 600 nghìn.
b. Phi 32 dài 1100mm hành trình 680mm bước 5mm, NSK cấp C3, đi chung cặp với cây trên: giá 1triệu 400.
c. Phi 32 dài 1550mm hành trình 1060mm bước 12mm đi chung cây số 3: giá 1 triệu 800.
9. Bộ Z mini:
Kích thước 250 x 250mm. Hành trình 110mm.
Sư dụng ray bản 15mm, vitme phi 10 bước 4, bằng gang đúc.
giá: 1tr500.

10. Khớp nối mềm các loại, giá: 80, 150, 200 nghìn, tùy loại.
11. Gối đỡ vitme BK20, FK20, FK25, hàng khủng, bác nào cần thì alo em nhé.
12. Ray THK bản 30mm 8 con trượt dài 3m đúng, hàng mạ đen tuyệt đẹp: giá 10tr500
13. Ray THK bản 30mm 8 con trượt dài 2m8, hàng mạ đen tuyệt đẹp: giá 9 triệu

Hình ảnh các bác vui lòng xem lại các trang trước nhé, có đầy đủ.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## winstarvn

có cặp ray nào bản 25 dài 2m2 không bác ?

----------


## blacksky2411

> có cặp ray nào bản 25 dài 2m2 không bác ?


hình như còn cặp 2m6 đó bác.

----------


## winstarvn

> hình như còn cặp 2m6 đó bác.


Nhắn em cái giá đi bác, mã ray luôn.

----------


## IRF945

Đang cần 1 cặp 1.6m bản 20 or 35
                   1 cặp 3m bản ray 20 or 25
Có thì nt nhé

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Hiếu để em cặp ray SHS 15 mạ đen dài 800 nhé, bác chốt lại giúp em để mai em chuyển tiền

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác Hiếu để em cặp ray SHS 15 mạ đen dài 800 nhé, bác chốt lại giúp em để mai em chuyển tiền


OK bác, bác cho xin địa chỉ, mai em báo ship cho bác nhé.
Thanks bác.

----------


## buithonamk42

oke bác, em vừa gửi tin nhắn cho bác rồi

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray các loại THK,NSK size 15, 20, 25. Hàng tuyển cực đẹp, yên tâm về chất lượng.
Bác nào cần loại nào thì báo em nhé.

Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## vusvus

bác ở đâu e qua hốt 1 cặp ạ

----------


## pvkhai

Có cặp ray 25 nào dài tầm 800~900 không? Giá ?
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T gang đúc:
Kích thước 350 x 600 x 43mm nặng 43kg. Giá: 2tr800.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu Headstock máy tiện mini cấp phôi tự động: đầy đủ phụ kiện, quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái, chỉ cần gắn motor vào là sử dụng.
Hiện tại nó đang sử dụng ben dầu, nhưng khi cấp hơi vào khoảng 5kg/cm2 là đủ đạp nhả collet.

Collet bên trong đang có kẹp được 14-15mm.

kích thước: dài khoảng 500mm, mặt đế ngang 200mm, dài 380mm, tổng cao khoảng 380mm.
trọng lượng: 60kg.
Giá 4tr200


Hộp số siêu khủng Harmonic size 45, loại này em không cần giới thiệu nũa nhé. Giá: 6 triệu.


Hộp số Cyclo loại khủng của hãng Nabtesco độ rơ dưới 1 arcmin, loại tải nặng này dùng trục A kim loại thì khỏi bàn, đồ gỗ thì không cần nói tới.
Đặc biệt hàng chưa sử dụng nhé, vẫn còn mặt bảo vệ, do không có bao bì nên không đẹp sáng bóng thôi.
Giá: 4tr500 cho em không có motor, 5tr500 em có motor


Còn 1 em hàng khủng long của Nabtesco luôn mã RD160E nặng khoảng 40kg mặt bích chắc khoảng 300mm chưa đo kỹ, bác nào cần loại khủng long này thì báo em nhé.


Hiếu 0938 995 818.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Spindle Shino 3.7KW tốc độ 6000 kẹp dao tối đa phi 32, sử dụng 2 bạc, collet sẵn có phi 32
Muốn sử dụng dao nhỏ hơn thì chỉ cần mua collet C32, con này thích hợp chơi đồ gỗ hạng nặng, dành phá thô thì tuyệt vời, chơi dao profile ghép mảnh các loại vô tư.
Đang sẵn có con dao ghép mảnh đi theo cốt 32 xài 8 chip chuyên phá.
Giá em này: 8 triệu tặng luôn con dao.


Hộp số lớn nhỏ các loại linh tinh đủ thứ (còn nữa).
Bác nào thích em nào thì báo em nhé.


Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T siêu mini, bằng gang đúc, mặt trên còn sáng phằng, mặt dưới có sẵn ụ vitme, 2 bên được nạo tay cực chuẩn.
Các bác chỉ việc khoan lỗ bắt ray và nhét vit me vào là gần được 1 trục. Nếu không thích thì chỉ việc bào bỏ ụ vitme đi là đẹp.

1. Bàn nhỏ  nhất kích thước 310 x 160 dày 30mm chưa tính phần mang cá và ụ vitme (phi 34) nặng 12kg. Giá: 800K/em.
2. Bàn vừa  kích thước 420 x 160 dày 32mm chưa tính phần mang cá và ụ vitme (phi 45) nặng 17kg. Giá: 1.200K/em.
3. Bàn lớn  kích thước 500 x 160 dày 35mm chưa tính phần mang cá và ụ vitme (phi 45) nặng 21kg. Giá: 1.500K/em.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài hộp số Harmonic:
1. size 17 tỉ số 1:50. Giá: 800K.
2. size 20 tỉ số 1:50 và 1:120. Giá 1.600K/cái.
3. Size 25 tỉ số 1:120 và 1:160. Giá 2.200/cái.
4. Hộp số HD mã HPG 32A-33 tỉ số 1:33. Giá 2tr800.
5. Hộp số đầu tay robot size 20, tỉ số 1:50. Giá: 1.500K/cái.
và còn nhiều nữa, bác nào cần size bao nhiêu, tỉ số bao nhiêu thì nói em tìm thử nhé. Thanks các bác.

Hiếu 0938 995 818.

----------


## Nam CNC

cho nhiều cái hình cận cảnh con 17-50 nha , con đó có mặt bích con lăn không ? quan tâm con đó.

----------


## blacksky2411

> cho nhiều cái hình cận cảnh con 17-50 nha , con đó có mặt bích con lăn không ? quan tâm con đó.


Cái vòng mặt dưới là cái bạc con lăn đó Nam, khoảng giữa hỡ 1 đoạn, đoạn hở đó là mặt bích của con robot, được ghép với phần trên và phần dưới lại với nhau.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic:

1. Hộp số bằng gang mặt bích vuông khá nặng size 20, tỉ số 1:80. Giá: 1tr800/cái.
2. 2 module harmonic size 14, tỉ số 1:80 với 1 cái bạc con lăn, bán cho các bác về chế thêm. Giá 600K (2 module + 1 bạc con lăn).

Hiếu 0938 995 818.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu phay nặng ký hơn 60kg của hãng HAMAMATSU, đang gắn kèm con dao chip phi 52mm dài 180mm gắn vào bằng mặt bích,
 cái này không xài collet nhe mấy bác, quay êm ái, kéo bằng dây cuaro qua puly phía sau.
Giá: 3tr/em


Đầu turret thay dao tự động của máy tiện CNC, sử dụng thủy lực, đầy đủ phụ kiện, motor thủy lực, heo dầu, encoder.
Em đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, quay nhẹ nhàng, cấp thử hơi vào thì thụt ra êm ái. Do tìm được đầu nhỏ hơn, dễ xài hơn, gắn con DC với cử là chạy.
(em không chơi được thủy lực, tính độ qua step hay servo nhưng không có time).

----------


## blacksky2411

Vitme phi 25mm dài 630mm hành trình 320mm bước 10 của hãng KSS japan, có sẵn gối 201 đầu, còn rất bót.
Giá: 800 nghìn.

Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## zinken2

> Vitme phi 25mm dài 630mm hành trình 320mm bước 10 của hãng KSS japan, có sẵn gối 201 đầu, còn rất bót.
> Giá: 800 nghìn.
> 
> Hiếu 0938 995 818.
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 24312Đính kèm 24313


bác đo chuẩn giúp mấy thong số sau nhé:
- chiều dài đoạn để lắp khớp nối; đường kính đoạn đó
- tổng chiều dài đoạn có ren và chiều dài nút
tạm gạch bộ này nhé nếu thông số ok thì mình lấy
thank

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác đo chuẩn giúp mấy thong số sau nhé:
> - chiều dài đoạn để lắp khớp nối; đường kính đoạn đó
> - tổng chiều dài đoạn có ren và chiều dài nút
> tạm gạch bộ này nhé nếu thông số ok thì mình lấy
> thank


Cây vitme này 2 đầu đều có răng ngoài cùng hết, 1 bên dài 90mm luôn răng, 1 bên dài 76 luôn răng.
Nguyên bản của nó là xài puly răng nên nó siết nút luôn gối bạc đạn với puly chung luôn bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đang có 2 cặp ray 25 hàng trắng đẹp, trượt nhẹ nhàng (nợ hình).
1 cặp dài khoảng 3.8m 12 con trượt, nặng khoảng 32kg.
1 cặp dài gần 3.2m 6 con trượt, nặng khoảng 25kg.
Giá 280 nghìn/kg.

Bác nào nhanh tay alo em nhé. Hàng đẹp size 25 loại dài thì rất hiếm nhé.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 4 em driver yakawa 200w chạy mạng dành cho anh em nghiên cứu.
Giá 1.6tr/4em. 500K/1em

Hiếu 0938 995 818

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài hình ảnh cho hộp số Harmonic:
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic mã HPG size 14 tỉ số 1:33, ra mặt bích, bạc con lăn. Giá: 500K/cái.


Hộp số sumitomo tỉ số 1:9 lỗ vào 16, cốt ra 25, xài motor 750w, thích hợp anh em chế trục A máy gỗ là tuyệt vời. Giá: 1tr200.


hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ số 1:100, toàn thân sáng bóng. Giá: 3tr.


Cặp ray LSK của Đức mã FL25CC dài 1.4m, 6 con trượt có cánh, cực đẹp. Giá: 3tr200.


Vài bộ servo panasonic 400w, 750w, anh em nào cần thì alo em nhé. Thanks các bác.
Hiếu: 0938 995 818

----------


## blacksky2411

Update:

Driver pana 750w đã hết, chỉ còn loại 400w thôi nhe các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có vài cặp ray dài bản 25mm.
1. Ray25 IKO mã LWHT25 dài 3m, 6 con trượt có cánh. Giá: 7tr/cặp.
2. Ray25 THK HSR25 dài 3.15m, 6 con trượt. Giá: 6.8tr/cặp.
3. Ray20 NSK LH20, dài 2.45m, 6 rảnh bi loại tải nặng, 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr900/cặp.
4. Ray30 THK HSR30, dài 3m, 8 con trượt. Giá: 9tr500/cặp.
5. Ray30 THK HSR30, dài 3m, 4 con trượt. Giá: 9tr/cặp.

Và còn nhiều nữa, bác nào cần Ray dài trên 3m thì alo em nhé.
Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ vitme trục X và Z cho máy gỗ hành trình 1.3m  và 260mm bước 20 của hãng THK mã KX
Vitme trục X phi 20 bước 20, dài 1460mm hành trình 1300mm có sẵn gối 1 đầu và khớp nối ra lỗ phi 14mm. Giá: 1tr900.
Vitme trục Z phi 16 bước 20, dài 375mm hành trình 260mm có sẵn 1 gối, cốt ra 8mm. Giá: 650 nghìn.

Lấy luôn 1 cặp thì 2tr200 nhe các bác.


Mấy Chân gang và ke gang làm máy H, hoặc chân máy, cực kỳ cứng vững bằng gang đúc.

Chân kích thước: cao 350mm, mặt trên 125 x 165mm, mặt dước 140x140mm, nặng khoảng 13kg/chân. Giá: 380 nghìn/chân.
Ke vuông, cao 325mm, mặt dưới: 180x 270mm, mặt đứng 220 x 325mm, nặng khoảng 25kg. Giá: 700 nghìn.



Hiếu: 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Khoe Hàng:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Em có vài cặp ray dài bản 25mm.
> 1. Ray25 IKO mã LWHT25 dài 3m, 6 con trượt có cánh. Giá: 7tr/cặp.
> 2. Ray25 THK HSR25 dài 3.15m, 6 con trượt. Giá: 6.8tr/cặp.
> 3. Ray20 NSK LH20, dài 2.45m, 6 rảnh bi loại tải nặng, 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr900/cặp.
> 4. Ray30 THK HSR30, dài 3m, 8 con trượt. Giá: 9tr500/cặp.
> 5. Ray30 THK HSR30, dài 3m, 4 con trượt. Giá: 9tr/cặp.
> 
> Và còn nhiều nữa, bác nào cần Ray dài trên 3m thì alo em nhé.
> Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
> Thanks các bác.


lưu số bác này nao cần để giá hữu nghị nha.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ Combo trục X máy gỗ:
   Khung thép dày 12mm, đã phay sẵn 2 rảnh đặt ray30, dài 1m7, rộng 180mm, dày 70mm.
   Cặp ray 25 dài 1m4, hành trình 1130mm (nếu bỏ bớt 1 con trượt thì hành trình được 1m230mm).
   Vitme 20 bước 20 dài 1m6, hành trình 1m3, có sẵn gối 1 đầu và khớp nối ra lỗ 14.
Đem về chỉ việc khoan lỗ ray và làm mặt bích cho con trượt là có bộ Combo trục X cực kỳ cứng vững.

Trọng lượng khoảng 75kg cả bộ. Giá: 7TR500.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em bán đôi dép, ai mua hông?
Cây vitme phi 20 bước 5 dài 1100mm hành trình khoảng 740mm. 
Cây phi 25 bước 10 dài hơn 1200mm hành trình khoảng 950mm.
Gôí 2 đầu hạng nặng, áo ổ bi cũng không kém luôn, tuyệt vời cho máy 6090 cứng vững.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Em bán đôi dép, ai mua hông?
> Cây vitme phi 20 bước 5 dài 1100mm hành trình khoảng 740mm. 
> Cây phi 25 bước 10 dài hơn 1200mm hành trình khoảng 950mm.
> Gôí 2 đầu hạng nặng, áo ổ bi cũng không kém luôn, tuyệt vời cho máy 6090 cứng vững.


đôi dép này nhiu bác?

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cặp ray: 2. Ray25 THK HSR25 dài 3.15m, 6 con trượt. Giá: 6.8tr/cặp. bán e 6tr đc k bác chủ

----------


## thuyên1982

3. Ray20 NSK LH20, dài 2.45m, 6 rảnh bi loại tải nặng, 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr900/cặp.

cặp này còn không bác chủ?

----------


## blacksky2411

> 3. Ray20 NSK LH20, dài 2.45m, 6 rảnh bi loại tải nặng, 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr900/cặp.
> 
> cặp này còn không bác chủ?


Cặp này bán rồi bác ơi, em còn cặp ray 15 dài khoảng đó, bác có cần không?

----------


## thuyên1982

> Cặp này bán rồi bác ơi, em còn cặp ray 15 dài khoảng đó, bác có cần không?


em cần ray 20 bác ah. 15 nhỏ quá. mấy ngày nữa thì có bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

> em cần ray 20 bác ah. 15 nhỏ quá. mấy ngày nữa thì có bác?


bác cần loại dài bao nhiêu? bao nhiêu cặp bác?

----------


## thuyên1982

mình cần 1 cặp ah dài 2m50

----------


## chetaocnc

đánh dấu bữa sau ghé

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray các loại THK,NSK, japan germany, USA size 15, 20, 25. Hàng tuyển cực đẹp, yên tâm về chất lượng.
Chiều dài đỉ cỡ, đủ loại.
Bác nào cần loại nào thì báo em nhé.

Hiếu 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.


Ray các loại đây các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic đủ các loại từ size 14, 17, 20, 25, 32, 45 tỉ số truyền 1:50 đến 1:160, 
chủ yếu ra mặt bích sử dụng bạc con lăn (khoảng vài chục con).

Loại Harmonic ra cốt, Cyclo, Hành tinh cũng đầy đủ.
Bác nào cần loại nào thì alo em nhé.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## khangscc

Giá 1 cặp dài 3m thử vào box em nhé, ray 15 6 block hoặc 20

----------


## thuyên1982

có cặp nào 2m50 ray 20 chưa bác?

----------


## Luyến

> Hộp số Harmonic đủ các loại từ size 14, 17, 20, 25, 32, 45 tỉ số truyền 1:50 đến 1:160, 
> chủ yếu ra mặt bích sử dụng bạc con lăn (khoảng vài chục con).
> 
> Loại Harmonic ra cốt, Cyclo, Hành tinh cũng đầy đủ.
> Bác nào cần loại nào thì alo em nhé.
> 
> Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
> Thanks các bác.


cụ có hộp số harmonic nào cốt vào 18 không? cho em xin thông tin với

----------


## blacksky2411

> cụ có hộp số harmonic nào cốt vào 18 không? cho em xin thông tin với


Để mình xem lại nhé bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## daomanh_hung

bác check có cặp ray 15 nào 300-400 và 1000 đủ 4 block còn ngon thì inbox em nhé!

----------


## blacksky2411

> cụ có hộp số harmonic nào cốt vào 18 không? cho em xin thông tin với


Có con Harmonic size 45 đó bác, lỗ vào đúng 18mm. Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác check có cặp ray 15 nào 300-400 và 1000 đủ 4 block còn ngon thì inbox em nhé!


Có hàng đủ bác, liên hệ qua alo nhé: 0938 995 818. thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

- Mấy bộ KR30 hành trình 80mm, 2 con trượt, vitme phi 10, bước 5mm: 850 nghìn/bộ

- Vitme phi 20 bước 10, dài 540mm, hành trình khoảng 430mm cấp chính xác C5. giá: 850nghìn/cây.
- Vitme phi 20 bước 10 THK BTN2010 hành trình 220mm đầy đủ BK, BF15, ổ bi có sẵn lỗ ren bắt ốc: giá: 700 nghìn/cây.


- Bộ trục xoay, chắc làm bàn xoay, tỉ số 1:125 có sẵn motor Mitsu 100w j2S, đầu ra mặt bích có bạc côn to đùng. Giá: 2.200k.


-Hộp số Bayside tỉ số 1:10, lỗ vào 11, cốt ra 16, hàng đẹp. Giá 550 nghìn/cái.


- Hộp số Harmonic mặt đĩa, size 25, 32, tỉ số 1:50, 1:100, 1:120 đủ loại. Có em hàng độc: harmonic size25 tỉ số 1:30.
Bác nào cần thì alo em nhé. (nợ hình).

Hiếu : 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

bác có vitme 2010 ht 700 ko? cho e  xin vài tấm hình + giá.

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho mình lấy 1 bộ KR30 vwaf mình gọi số 0914403333 đó Hiếu

----------


## phuongmd

Gửi 1 bộ KR30 về Hà nội nhé. Thanks

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác có vitme 2010 ht 700 ko? cho e  xin vài tấm hình + giá.


Vitme bước 10 không có sẵn bác ơi.




> Cho mình lấy 1 bộ KR30 vwaf mình gọi số 0914403333 đó Hiếu





> Gửi 1 bộ KR30 về Hà nội nhé. Thanks


Thanks 2 bác.

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## thanhvp

Mình đặt 1 hộp Harmonic cốt 18  và 2 bộ KR30 nha

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mình đặt 1 hộp Harmonic cốt 18  và 2 bộ KR30 nha


Harmonic cốt 18 thì OK bác.
KR30 thì em chỉ còn 1 thôi ạ.
Thanks bác.

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## blacksky2411

Em đang có 3 cây vitme hàng khủng long cực hiếm, phi 32 bước 20, gối 2 đầu đầy đủ. 2 cây giống nhau. Đặc biệt mỗi cây có 2 ổ bi chạy độc lập,
dài khoảng 2m8, hành trình nếu sử dụng 1 ổ bi thì khoảng 2.45m, mỗi cây nặng khoảng 32kg.
Giá thì hơi cao tí nhe các bác. 300 nghìn/kg
Ai quan tâm thì alo em nhé.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------

thinhphungkim

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số khủng long siêu khủng nặng hơn 40kg, chịu tải 40.000N mã RD-160E-66, tỉ số 1:66 củ hãng Nestabco độ rơ dưới 1arcmin.
lỗ cốt vào 22mm, mặt bích ra khoảng 270mm, đường kính lớn nhất hơn 310mm.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## Echchum

Giá em nó bao nhiêu bác ơi

----------


## Totdo

Đang hóng giá cái hộp số
O935417382

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic size từ to đến rất to:
Con nhỏ nhất là size 25 tỉ số 1:100, con vừa vừa là size 32 tỉ số 1:120, con lớn nhất size 45 tỉ số 1:100, có số lượng.
Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

> - Mấy bộ KR30 hành trình 80mm, 2 con trượt, vitme phi 10, bước 5mm: 850 nghìn/bộ
> Đính kèm 25461Đính kèm 25462
> - Vitme phi 20 bước 10, dài 540mm, hành trình khoảng 430mm cấp chính xác C5. giá: 850nghìn/cây.
> - Vitme phi 20 bước 10 THK BTN2010 hành trình 220mm đầy đủ BK, BF15, ổ bi có sẵn lỗ ren bắt ốc: giá: 700 nghìn/cây.
> Đính kèm 25463
> 
> - Bộ trục xoay, chắc làm bàn xoay, tỉ số 1:125 có sẵn motor Mitsu 100w j2S, đầu ra mặt bích có bạc côn to đùng. Giá: 2.200k.
> Đính kèm 25464Đính kèm 25465Đính kèm 25466Đính kèm 25467
> 
> ...


bác để em 4 cái hộp số 1/10 lỗ vào 11 nhé.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác để em 4 cái hộp số 1/10 lỗ vào 11 nhé.


OK bác. alo em cái nhe bác.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có loại nào 1/5 vào 10 hay 14 ko bác chú

----------


## blacksky2411

Em đang có cặp Vitme tuyệt đẹp hàng đen bóng đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu, áo ổ bi vitme luôn.
Kích thước dài 2m hành trình khoảng 1m8, phi 32, bước 20 hay 30 gì đó, để em xem lại.
Hàng thích hợp làm trục X máy gỗ kéo 6 hoặc 8 đầu. (nợ hình nhé).
Giá: 4tr800/cây.

Bác nào thích nghên cứu 5 trục loại xoay Spindle thì em có khớp tay robot 2 trục xoay sẵn luôn, 
đem về chế 2 motor vào xoay spindle phà phà chơi.

Bác nào thích cứ alo cho em nhé.
Hiếu 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài bộ combo:

3 bộ nhỏ bằng nhôm vitme phi 12 bước 10, hành trình 120mm. Giá: 950 nghìn.
1 bộ KR30 bước 5mm hành trình 80mm: giá 850 nghìn. (hình phía trên)
1 bộ KR bản rộng 60mm hành trình 300mm. Giá: 1tr600 nghìn.



Vài khớp nối tay ROBOT dùng làm 5 trục:


Hiếu: 0938 995 818
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ỦA bộ KR30 sao ht được 850 nhỉ. có nhầm ko

----------


## blacksky2411

> ỦA bộ KR30 sao ht được 850 nhỉ. có nhầm ko


sory. em gõ nhầm 80mm thành 850mm. sory các bác.

----------


## manhtubui

Máy phay còn ko bạn?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Máy phay còn ko bạn?


Máy đó còn anh, cần gì thì anh alo trực tiếp luôn nhé, do ít thời gian lên diễn đàn lắm.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks anh.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

hôm bữa có gọi bác chủ hỏi cặp ray dài 2300.
Bác nói có cặp 25 dài trên 2000 thì phải. bác cho em nó lên hình hộ cái nha. đẹp múc luôn.

----------


## manipul

Vài khớp nối tay ROBOT dùng làm 5 trục:
[ATTACH=CONFIG]26298


Khớp nối này giá ra sao bác?, nhờ bác cho thêm vài tấm hình và kích thước chi tiết hơn xíu đi ạ.

----------


## blacksky2411

> hôm bữa có gọi bác chủ hỏi cặp ray dài 2300.
> Bác nói có cặp 25 dài trên 2000 thì phải. bác cho em nó lên hình hộ cái nha. đẹp múc luôn.


Mấy cặp dài đlã bán hết rồi bác ơi, chỉ còn loại dưới 2m thôi. Ray 30 dài 3m thì còn vài cặp. Hàng bao đẹp luôn bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài cái khớp nối, hộp số, BK20, bạc đạn con lăn:
1. Khớp nối các loại đủ số, có luôn các loại hệ inch nhe các bác: nhỏ xíu 80, vừa vừa 150, lớn hơn tí 200, siêu lớn 300.

2. Hộp số Simpo lỗ vào 14 các loại cho servo 200w, 400w tỉ số 1:9, 1:15, giá 800 nghìn/em.
Loại cho servo 750w tỉ số 1:9 có luôn em khớp nối khủng lỗ ra 17mm. Giá 1tr300/em luôn khớp nối.

3. Em BK20, giá : 650 nghìn

4. Em servo của sanyo như hình 1KW, giá 1tr200.

5. Driver servo các loại yaskawa sigma1 200w, pana 400w.

6. Em bạc đạn con lăn, đường kính ngoài 175mm siêu tải, ít nhất cũng được vài tấn, Giá 400 nghìn.

7. Đặc biệt các em Harmonic khủng long loại xuyên cốt size 32, 45 các loại, tỉ số 1:100, 1:120, VÀ CÒN NHIỀU NỮA.
Bác nào cần loại gì cứ alo em nhé, đủ mọi thể loại hộp số.

Hiếu: 0938 995 818

Thanks các bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Có 14-16 không bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có 14-16 không bác?


14-15 thì có vài con, 14-16 để xem lại nhe bác. thanks bác.

----------


## hungcadme

Có 10-14 không bác. Em cần 2 con

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> 14-15 thì có vài con, 14-16 để xem lại nhe bác. thanks bác.


Loại không có cao su nha bác. 14-15 em có 2 em mà làm biếng tiện lại. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

Có khớp 12-14 loại nhiều lá thép ghép vào để em 1 cái với.

----------


## Luyến

Có nguyên con robot ko bác chủ? Hộp số con lăn size 175mm tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu cho em chút thông tin đi. Thanks

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có nguyên con robot ko bác chủ? Hộp số con lăn size 175mm tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu cho em chút thông tin đi. Thanks


Đập hết 10 con em xài được 10 cái đầu đó thôi, em thấy bác nào chịu chơi thì lên con Head Head 5 trục kéo spindle quay quay chơi, có sẵn bộ này thì đỡ vất vả nhiếu.
- Cái 175mm là bạc đạn thôi bác. 
- Hộp số cần loại nào thì alo em, đừng chơi cặp tỉ số 1:30, hay 1:50 thôi, mỗi loại còn đúng 1 cái size 25 và 32.
còn loại 1:100,, hay 120 thì vô tư.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mai em xem kỹ số các khớp nối rồi báo các bác nhé.



> Có khớp 12-14 loại nhiều lá thép ghép vào để em 1 cái với.


con này thì có bác, toàn thân bằng thép, có 2 lớp lá thép luôn, cực ngon nhe bác.

----------


## winstarvn

> Có khớp 12-14 loại nhiều lá thép ghép vào để em 1 cái với.


em cũng đang cần loại như này, 12-14 thì báo em biết nha

----------


## blacksky2411

Update Khớp nối.

Loại này đồng giá 200K nhe các bác:


Loại này 100K nhỏ, 150K lớn:


này thì 80K:


Loại khủng:


Hiếu: 0938 995 818.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## solero

Gửi hàng cho em chưa bác ơi?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Gửi hàng cho em chưa bác ơi?


Gửi rồi nhe bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## Tiến Nam

Bác ib em stk em lấy con kr30 ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> Khoe Hàng:
> Đính kèm 24727Đính kèm 24728Đính kèm 24729Đính kèm 24730Đính kèm 24731


những hàng này bán sao vậy bác chủ??

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

Bác có loại hộp số này ko?

----------


## blacksky2411

> những hàng này bán sao vậy bác chủ??


Bộ turret nhỏ đó chỉ khoe thôi bác, đã có kế hoạch cho em nó rồi. Em còn bộ turret lớn đó, bác thích thì clo em nhé.
Thanks bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác có loại hộp số này ko?


Loai này hình như là cyclo thì phải, hiện chỉ còn vài em loại này thôi.
 Còn không chơi Harmonic đi bác, loại này thì em có đủ loại luôn.
Thanks bác.

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

Bác xem bác làm được combo 2 trục A,C như thế không á?  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

> Loai này hình như là cyclo thì phải, hiện chỉ còn vài em loại này thôi.
>  Còn không chơi Harmonic đi bác, loại này thì em có đủ loại luôn.
> Thanks bác.


Loại này Harmonic tỉ số 1:80 không rơ thì phải. Chủ nhân là bác NamCNC á.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

vài bộ combo kr33 hành trình từ 80mm đến 310mm.
Cặp ray Tbi 15 hàng sáng đẹp không tì vết, dài 2.62m, giá: 2tr800.
combo thì mai sẽ có thông tin đầy đủ nhé. thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đã bán.
Em có vài cây vitme:
Từ dưới lên trên:
1. NSK phi 20 bước 10mm, dài 530mm, hành trình 380  cấp chính xác C5, có 4 cây. Giá: 750 nghìn/cây.
2. THK mã TX phi 20 bước 20mm, dài 720mm, hành trình 550mm. giá: 800 nghìn/cây.
3. THK mã BTK phi 14 bước 5mm, dài 580mm, hành trình 430mm. giá: 600 nghìn.

1 cái BK20 của THK. giá 600 nghìn.
Đính kèm 27311Đính kèm 27312

3 bộ combo nhôm 1 ray 15mm, 2 con trươt, vitme 12mm bước 10, hành trình 120mm. Giá: 800 nghìn/bộ, 2tr100/3 bộ.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số harmonic size 32 tỉ số 1:100, đường kính ngoài 147mm, lỗ thông 35mm, dày 65mm. Giá 3tr500/cái.
.

Còn có Loại giống hệt nhưng lớn hơn, size 45, tỉ số 1:120. giá 6tr/cái.


Hộp số Bayside của USA, tỉ số 1:10, lỗ vào 11mm, cốt ra 16mm, mặt bích 70mm, lỗ ốc 53mm, bằng thép. giá 550 nghìn/ cái.
.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ van thủy lực, 1 cái 1 bẻ nắp, các đường dầu ra vào đầy đủ, nằm trên ụ chống tâm máy tiện xài thủy lực, giá 400 nghìn.
.

Thanks.

----------


## Duccdt06

có khớp nối 18-20 ko bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> có khớp nối 18-20 ko bác


có 18-22 và 17-24 thôi bác. lấy cái 22 làm sơ mi là ok.

thanks.

----------


## luu

kr33 -55mm đẹp như Ngoc trinh. Úp cho bác chủ

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

updae: kr33 hành trình 55mm, 115mm đã bán. 185mm có gạch.

thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

một cái tay quay hàng japan, còn đẹp. giá: 950k bao ship thường.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Lyhung0879

Bác có thâu mấy con trựot thk còn mới ko bác

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trục A cho máy gỗ, hộp số của hãng Harmonic tỉ số 1:21, lỗ vào 14mm, cốt ra 32mm,  loại này thì khỏi chê, chỉ thua em ra mặt bích thôi.
Các bác chỉ cần làm mặt bích bắt mâm cặp hoặc dùng đầu tu chấu gỗ là được, có sẵn em servo yaskawa sigma1 400w, không có driver nhé.

Giá: Đã bán. Không lấy motor thì giảm 300K nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tiến Nam

> updae: kr33 hành trình 55mm, 115mm đã bán. 185mm có gạch.
> 
> thanks.


Vỡ gạch em đặt con ht 185 nhé bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vỡ gạch em đặt con ht 185 nhé bác.


con đó bán rồi em. thanks em.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tay quay hàng Fanuc hầm hố, giá 400K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em đầu tiện dùng collet rút, sáng đẹp quay êm ái, còn đủ đồ, ben đạp nhả nhẹ nhàng, 
Kích thước phủ bì: 170 x 420 x 100mm nặng khoảng 20 kg.
đem về chế máy tiện CNC cấp phôi tự động là khỏi chê.

Giá ra đi em nó là 2tr nhe các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bộ trục A cho máy gỗ, hộp số của hãng Harmonic tỉ số 1:21, lỗ vào 14mm, cốt ra 32mm,  loại này thì khỏi chê, chỉ thua em ra mặt bích thôi.
> Các bác chỉ cần làm mặt bích bắt mâm cặp hoặc dùng đầu tu chấu gỗ là được, có sẵn em servo yaskawa sigma1 400w, không có driver nhé.
> 
> Giá 2tr500. Không lấy motor thì giảm 300K nhé.
> 
> Đính kèm 27380Đính kèm 27381Đính kèm 27382Đính kèm 27383Đính kèm 27384Đính kèm 27385
> 
> Thanks các bác.


em gạch món này anh Hiếu nhé, cho em tt TK vào số 0918218959
em ko lấy động cơ

----------


## huanpt

> ....
> em ko lấy động cơ


Bác cnclaivung không lấy động cơ, em lấy nhé bác Hiếu.

----------


## haki

> Một em đầu tiện dùng collet rút, sáng đẹp quay êm ái, còn đủ đồ, ben đạp nhả nhẹ nhàng, 
> Kích thước phủ bì: 170 x 420 x 100mm nặng khoảng 20 kg.
> đem về chế máy tiện CNC cấp phôi tự động là khỏi chê.
> 
> Giá ra đi em nó là 2tr nhe các bác.
> Thanks các bác.


Con này gắn mâm cặp 3 chấu dc không bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Con này gắn mâm cặp 3 chấu dc không bác


còn nay dùng kẹp phôi tự động thì mới tuyệt vời bác, gằn mâm cặp vào thì không ngon đâu.

Còn bác muốn xài mâm cặp thì em còn khoảng 3, 4 loại to nhỏ khác nhau, bác muốn gằn mâm cặp to nhỏ khác nhau luôn.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

1 bộ combo trục Z hoặc X bằng gang, mặt bắt con trượt bằng nhôm,
Kích thước ngang 245mm , cao 220mm, dày 75mm.
Ray 15mm 4 con trượt, vitme phi 10 bước 4, hành trình được 110mm. 
Combo này dùng làm Z, hoặc XY đều được nhé, trượt rất nhẹ nhàng.
Cả bộ nặng 10kg. Giá: đã bán..

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em còn ít khớp nối.


Thanks.

----------


## Echchum

Em nhặt cái 16-12 nhé, còn 3 cái kia cốt nhiêu anh nhỉ

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em nhặt cái 16-12 nhé, còn 3 cái kia cốt nhiêu anh nhỉ


cái đó hệ inch bác, 9.525-12.7 (3/8-1/2 inch).
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update:
Vài bộ KR33 và KR30:
 - KR33: từ trái qua phải:
1. Hành trình 220 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 800 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 200 vitme bước 10, Giá: 800 nghìn.
3. Hành trình 260 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 950 nghìn.
4. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 1tr200 nghìn.
5. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 20,(có 2 bộ)  Giá: 1tr150 nghìn/1 bộ.


KR30:
1. Hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5mm, 1 con trượt. Giá: 950 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 135mm, vitme bước 5mm, 2 con trượt. (có 2 bộ). Giá: 1tr100 nghìn/1 bộ.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray 25 NB SGL25 dài 430mm hành trình 260mm. Hàng đen rất đẹp. Giá 1tr200.
Ray 20 THK dài 1500mm hành trình 1300mm. Giá: 2tr300.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T mini bằng gang: Kích thước 310 x 150 x 28mm. nặng 8KG. Giá 800 nghìn/cái.

Thank các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số khủng long siêu khủng nặng khoảng 50kg, chịu tải 40.000N mã RD-160E-66, 
tỉ số 1:66 hãng Nestabco độ rơ dưới 1arcmin.
lỗ cốt vào 22mm, mặt bích ra khoảng 270mm, đường kính lớn nhất hơn 310mm.
Đính kèm 25549
Đính kèm 25550
Đính kèm 25551
Đính kèm 25552
Đính kèm 25553

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có vài cây vitme:
Từ dưới lên trên:
1. NSK phi 20 bước 10mm, dài 530mm, hành trình 380  cấp chính xác C5, có 4 cây. Giá: 750 nghìn/cây.
2. THK mã TX phi 20 bước 20mm, dài 720mm, hành trình 550mm. giá: 800 nghìn/cây.
3. THK mã BTK phi 14 bước 5mm, dài 580mm, hành trình 430mm. giá: 600 nghìn.
Đính kèm 27310

1 cái BK20 của THK. giá 600 nghìn.
Đính kèm 27311Đính kèm 27312

----------


## cnclaivung

cái BK 20 ko có ốc lock sao anh, 2 cái vòng đệm hình như mất luôn hay sao ạ

----------


## blacksky2411

> cái BK 20 ko có ốc lock sao anh, 2 cái vòng đệm hình như mất luôn hay sao ạ


Hình như còn 1 con lock, để xem lại nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update:
Vài bộ KR33 và KR30:
 - KR33: từ trái qua phải:
1. Hành trình 220 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 800 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 200 vitme bước 10, Giá: 800 nghìn.
3. Hành trình 260 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 950 nghìn.
4. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 1tr200 nghìn.
5. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 20,(có 2 bộ)  Giá: 1tr150 nghìn/1 bộ.


KR30:
1. Hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5mm, 1 con trượt. Giá: 950 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 135mm, vitme bước 5mm, 2 con trượt. (có 2 bộ). Giá: 1tr100 nghìn/1 bộ.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

em gach bộ HT 135 bước 5 nha anh Hiếu

----------


## blacksky2411

> em gach bộ HT 135 bước 5 nha anh Hiếu


OK bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

3 bộ combo nhôm 1 ray 15mm, 2 con trươt, vitme 12mm bước 10, hành trình 120mm. Giá: 800 nghìn/bộ, 
Lấy cả 3 em fix sát nút luôn 1tr800.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## khangscc

Combo có đính kèm khớp nối ko nhể

----------


## blacksky2411

> Combo có đính kèm khớp nối ko nhể


có luôn bác, có 2 em motor đi kèm luôn.
Thanks bác.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Hộp số khủng long siêu khủng nặng khoảng 50kg, chịu tải 40.000N mã RD-160E-66, 
> tỉ số 1:66 hãng Nestabco độ rơ dưới 1arcmin.
> lỗ cốt vào 22mm, mặt bích ra khoảng 270mm, đường kính lớn nhất hơn 310mm.
> Đính kèm 25549
> Đính kèm 25550
> Đính kèm 25551
> Đính kèm 25552
> Đính kèm 25553
> 
> Thanks các bác.


con này làm gì chịu dc 40000N bác ? con nhà em to chắc 5-7 lần em này mà có ~5700Nm
giá sao vậy ậ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ronaldinho đọc kỹ , người ta nói chịu tải là 40000N chứ không phải là moment xoắn 40000Nm, 2 cái khác nhau làm sao so sánh.

----------

blacksky2411, cnclaivung

----------


## blacksky2411

> con này làm gì chịu dc 40000N bác ? con nhà em to chắc 5-7 lần em này mà có ~5700Nm
> giá sao vậy ậ ?


Moment em này ~1500Nm ah bác. Được cái em này là hàng chưa qua sử dụng, có luôn lỗ vào motor rất dễ sử dụng.
Thanks.

----------


## cnclaivung

> 1 bộ combo trục Z hoặc X bằng gang, mặt bắt con trượt bằng nhôm,
> Kích thước ngang 245mm , cao 220mm, dày 75mm.
> Ray 15mm 4 con trượt, vitme phi 10 bước 4, hành trình được 110mm. 
> Combo này dùng làm Z, hoặc XY đều được nhé, trượt rất nhẹ nhàng.
> Cả bộ nặng 10kg. Giá: 1tr500 nghìn.
> 
> Thanks các bác.
> 
> Đính kèm 27565Đính kèm 27566Đính kèm 27567


em lấy combo này nha anh Hiếu

----------


## blacksky2411

> em lấy combo này nha anh Hiếu


OK Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Vitme phi 14 bước 5, vitme phi 20 bước 20, 2 combo kr30 hành trình 135mm bước 5 đã ra đi.
Còn lại:
Vài bộ KR33 và KR30:
- KR33: từ trái qua phải:
1. Hành trình 220 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 800 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 200 vitme bước 10, Giá: 800 nghìn.
3. Hành trình 260 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 950 nghìn.
4. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 1tr200 nghìn.
5. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 20,(có 2 bộ) Giá: 1tr150 nghìn/1 bộ.
6. KR30 Hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5mm, 1 con trượt. Giá: 950 nghìn.
7. 3 bộ combo nhôm ray 15mm, vitme 12 bước 10 hành trình 120mm. 800K/bộ, 1800K/3 bộ.

Ray các loại em còn nhiều bác nào cần chiều dài như thế nào thì báo em nhe. 
Chủ yếu ray 20 có vài loại: dài hơn 500mm đến 1m5.
Ray 25: 200mm đến 430mm, 1m6 đên 2m.
đồng giá: 280k/kg.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> bác ronaldinho đọc kỹ , người ta nói chịu tải là 40000N chứ không phải là moment xoắn 40000Nm, 2 cái khác nhau làm sao so sánh.


chịu tải ở đây là tải cái gì ạ ? hộp số ngoài moment /lực chịu dọc trục thì em ko biết còn gì nữa
Chịu tải nghe mơ hồ quá
ko có số nào là 40.000N hết,

----------


## blacksky2411

> chịu tải ở đây là tải cái gì ạ ? hộp số ngoài moment /lực chịu dọc trục thì em ko biết còn gì nữa
> Chịu tải nghe mơ hồ quá
> ko có số nào là 40.000N hết,


chắc em nhớ nhầm đó bác. Con số 14700N mới chính xác tải dọc trục tối đa.
Thanks bác.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> chắc em nhớ nhầm đó bác. Con số 14700N mới chính xác tải dọc trục tối đa.
> Thanks bác.


vâng,em coi inbox r,để xem cố gom dc lúa em lh ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

- Bộ trục xoay, chắc làm bàn xoay, tỉ số 1:125 có sẵn motor Mitsu 100w j2S, đầu ra mặt bích có bạc côn to đùng. Giá: 1.800k.
- Bàn T mini kích thước 310x150x28mm. Giá: 800K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác Hiếu có bộ trục xoay nào giống vậy mà tỉ số truyền nhỏ hơn ko bác ? Cám ơn bác nhé  :Smile:  !

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác Hiếu có bộ trục xoay nào giống vậy mà tỉ số truyền nhỏ hơn ko bác ? Cám ơn bác nhé  !


Mình chỉ có sẵn hộp số thôi bác ơi (tỉ số đủ loại). Nếu cần lên trục xoay thì bác cứ đưa ra các yêu cầu nhé (tỉ số, chịu tải, loại motor, độ chính xác).
Em nhận lên bộ trục xoay 4 trục luôn bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ số 1:120, hàng sáng đẹp cực êm. 
Giá : 3tr.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T gang mini nhưng cực ngon, kích thước 200 x 320 x 45mm. nặng khoảng 16kg.
Măt trên còn sáng bóng, chỉ bị bể một chỗ nhỏ nhưng cũng không ảnh hưởng chắc lượng em nó,
Mặt sau thì được nạo phẳng tuyệt vời. Giá em nó: 1tr300, bao ship viettel thường nhé.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

bác nào cần ray các loại thì báo em nhe.
Chiều dài từ 300mm đến 1m9 ray 20 và 25.
Hàng bao đẹp, đồng giá 280k/kg.
thanks các bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Bác lọc mấy cặp dài gần giống nhau, anh em tiện shopping

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ combo KR33 hành trình 115mm 2 con trượt, vitme bước 10, đẹp và êm ái.
Giá: đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

Đã mua của bác mấy mòn chất lượng đảm bảo... hóng tiếp

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Update:
Vài bộ KR33 
 - KR33: từ trái qua phải:
1. Hành trình 220 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 800 nghìn.
2. Hành trình 200 vitme bước 10, Giá: 800 nghìn.
3. Hành trình 260 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 950 nghìn.
4. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 10, không có nắp che, Giá: 1tr200 nghìn.
Lấy cả 4 bộ này em tính 3tr chẵn luôn nhe các bác (4 bộ bên tay trái).

5. Hành trình 310 vitme bước 20,(có 2 bộ)  Giá: 1tr150 nghìn/1 bộ. (có gạch).

Thanks các bác.

----------


## ikip337

anh báo giá con cnc giúp e dc hok, nếu ok sẽ sút

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Cảm biến vùng SunX dài 1350mm, giá 800K/bộ.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trượt khí nén:
dài 700mm, bản rộng 105mm, hành trình 360mm hàng SMC. Giá: 2tr500.


Còn vài bộ hành trình dài khác từ 600 đến 1500mm.
Bác nào quan tâm alo em nhé.


Thanks các bác.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 2 bộ hình như là linear không biết dùng, bán các bác nghiên cứu. có gạch.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ KR46 hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 20. Giá: 3tr500K. Hàng new luôn nhé các bác.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ KR65 dài 1020mm hành trình khoảng 630mm, không có vitme. 
Giá: 6tr. Hàng  new luôn nhé các bác.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ Combo IAI dài 1350mm bản rộng 80mm, hành trình 900mm. Giá 4tr800.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Gamo

> Có 2 bộ hình như là linear không biết dùng, bán các bác nghiên cứu. Giá 500K cả 2.
> Đính kèm 28350
> Thanks các bác.


Cho mình lấy 2 con này nhe

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn vài bộ KR mini, vitme bước 10:

1. KR30 hành trình 200, vitme bước 5,  giá: 900K.
2. KR33 hành trình 200. Giá: 800K/1 cái, 1tr500/2 cái.
3. KR33 hành trình 280. Giá: 950K.
4. KR33 hành trình 310. Giá: 1tr150K.

Lấy hết 5 bộ tính : đã bán.




Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 2 bộ linear và 5 bộ KR30 và 33 đã bán.

Em còn khoảng chục bộ combo IAI và IA Super hành trình từ 200 cho đền 900, bác nào cần làm máy láer hay in 3D thì liên hệ em nhé.


Ngoài ra còn khoảng chục bộ KR65 hành trình 600mm, hàng NEW luôn nhé các bác. 
Bác nào làm máy cần hàng mới thì dùng những bộ này thì khỏi chê.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 3 Cây vitme siêu khủng dài 300mm, hành trình 70mm của NSK bước 10, cấp chính xác C5Z.
Giá 300K/3 cây.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## luu

Có cây me nào hành trình khoảng 110 đến 130 kg bác?

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có cây me nào hành trình khoảng 110 đến 130 kg bác?


Em không có bác ơi. Hành trình dài hơn thì có nhé bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo các loại, đủ hành trình từ 100mm đến 1m, hàng NEW"


Ben khí nén đạp nhả dao cho đầu BT40, còn đầu BT40 (nợ hình):


Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

con ben khí này đường kính xilanh là bao nhiêu vậy bác Hiếu ?

----------


## hung1706

> Có cây me nào hành trình khoảng 110 đến 130 kg bác?


Hehe em có 1 cây 20 ren 5 double nut hành trình 120 nè anh. 

Bác cho em xin giá cái ben khí nén ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacksky2411

[QUOTE=Luyến;96845]con ben khí này đường kính xilanh là bao nhiêu vậy bác Hiếu ?
Đường kính ngoài là 200mm, ĐK xilanh là 125mm, dài 220mm.
Có luôn đường khí nén xuyên tâm.




> Hehe em có 1 cây 20 ren 5 double nut hành trình 120 nè anh. 
> 
> Bác cho em xin giá cái ben khí nén ạ


Giá lẻ thì không có rồi bác, em nó kèm theo đầu BT40 luôn.

Thanks bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý em này luôn, cái đầu BT40 em có kế hoạch khác rồi, nặng khoảng 35kg. Giá: 1tr800.
.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu kéo BT 40 nguyên zin, siêu nhẹ khoảng 30kg, quay êm ái, kết hợp với êm ben khí nén bên trên là có con ATC hàng khủng, nhưng trọng lượng vừa phải.
Đường kính thân 130mm, mặt bích ngoài 180mm, dài 450mm.

Bác nào thích thì hốt lẹ nhé.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo THK KR65 hàng mới chưa dùng, giá 130K/kg, mỗi em khoảng 50kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn T  đủ cở:

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI các loại: Giá 300K/kg. Nặng tối đa 5kg.

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray SHS20 dài 1m8 4 con trượt dài, làm máy gỗ 4 hoặc 6 đầu là tuyệt vời. Giá: 3tr200..
Cặp ray SR15 dài 1m7, 4 con trượt, làm máy laser hoặc tải nhẹ. Giá: 2tr200..
.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bàn T bác cho xin thêm thông tin đc ko ạ

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bàn T bác cho xin thêm thông tin đc ko ạ


Cập nhật kích thước Bàn T:
- Cái nhỏ nhất 150 x 310 x 28mm. Giá:800K.
- cái vứa vứa: 200 x 320 x 45mm. Giá: 1300K.
- 2 cái còn lại: 165 x 400 x 32mm. Giá: 1200K.
                      165 x 500 x 32mm. Giá: 1500K.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ KR65 hàng NEW chưa sử dụng, dài 1m đến 1m3, hành trình 600 đến 700. Nếu tháo 1 con trượt ra thì hành trình khoảng 800.
Có 2 loại:
- Loại không có vitme, giá: 110K/kg mỗi bộ khoảng 47kg, 
  nếu bác nào chịu chơi thì dùng 2 bộ thêm cây vitme ở giữa là có ngay trục Y hành trình 600 siêu cứng vững cho máy H.

- Loại có vit me bước 25mm,  giá: 130K/kg, mỗi bộ hơn 50kg chút. dùng làm double Y hay Z đều ngon, thêm một bộ ngang nằm trên nữa là được combo 600 x 600.

Ngoài ra còn bộ KR65 hành trình 300 làm Z nữa thì OK, nặng 29kg, giá: 4tr350.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

combo IAI các loại:
2 bộ hành trình 300mm, 2 bộ hành trình 200mm và 1 bộ hành trình 100mm.
Giá 300k/kg.
Bác nào lấy hết 5 bộ thì giá 3tr chẵn.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Lô trượt khí nén đủ loại, hành trình từ 400mm đến 1m5, ngoại hình có chút trầy trụa nhưng là hàng mới chưa sử dụng nhé.
Giá bán: 130K/kg.
Ai ôm hết em tính 100K/kg. Khoảng 150kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## winstarvn

có khớp nối 12-16 và 15-16 loại nhiều lá thép không bác ? em đang cần mỗi thứ 1 con.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu kéo BT 40 nguyên zin, siêu nhẹ khoảng 30kg, quay êm ái, kết hợp với êm ben khí nén bên trên là có con ATC hàng khủng, nhưng trọng lượng vừa phải.
Đường kính thân 130mm, mặt bích ngoài 180mm, dài 450mm.

Giảm giá kịch sàn cho các bác: 5tr cho cả đầu kéo BT40 + Ben khí nén.

Bác nào thích thì hốt lẹ nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

giá thơm quá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## blacksky2411

> giá thơm quá


Giá thơm thì múc em nó đi bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Giá thơm thì múc em nó đi bác.
> 
> Thanks bác.


Em hết lúa rồi, Phài chờ mùa gặt sau ah.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

[QUOTE=blacksky2411;97916]combo IAI các loại:
2 bộ hành trình 300mm, 2 bộ hành trình 200mm và 1 bộ hành trình 100mm.
Giá 300k/kg.
Bác nào lấy hết 5 bộ thì giá 3tr chẵn.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hàng hiếm cặp BK30 của THK còn cực ngon.
Giá : 1tr500/cặp.
thanks các bác.

----------


## skydn

[QUOTE=blacksky2411;98533]


> combo IAI các loại:
> 2 bộ hành trình 300mm, 2 bộ hành trình 200mm và 1 bộ hành trình 100mm.
> Giá 300k/kg.
> Bác nào lấy hết 5 bộ thì giá 3tr chẵn.
> thanks các bác.


Bộ hành trình 200mm giá bao nhiêu bác , cho tý thông số visme và trục gắn motor với bác

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

[QUOTE=skydn;98623]


> Bộ hành trình 200mm giá bao nhiêu bác , cho tý thông số visme và trục gắn motor với bác


Mai em xem lại rồi nhắn cho bác nhé. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Trục A cho máy gỗ, full option, làm theo yêu cầu của khách:


Thanks.

----------

GORLAK, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## blacksky2411

Xi Lanh trượt khí nén: hành trình 675, 700 và 850. Giá 130K/kg, mỗi bộ khoảng 5, 6 kg.
Còn nhiều loại tương tự hành trình dài hơn và đường kính xi lanh to hơn.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Xi Lanh trượt khí nén: hành trình 675, 700 và 850. Giá 130K/kg, mỗi bộ khoảng 5, 6 kg.
> Còn nhiều loại tương tự hành trình dài hơn và đường kính xi lanh to hơn.
> Thanks các bác.


CÓ cây nào MY1C32 hoặc 40 (ĐƯờng kính xilanh 32-40) hành trình 600 -700 không?
có thì báo giá em 2 cây nha.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu kéo BT 40 nguyên zin, siêu nhẹ khoảng 30kg, quay êm ái, kết hợp với êm ben khí nén bên trên là có con ATC hàng khủng, nhưng trọng lượng vừa phải.
Đường kính thân 130mm, mặt bích ngoài 180mm, dài 450mm.

Bác nào thích thì hốt lẹ nhé.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Đầu kéo BT 40 nguyên zin, siêu nhẹ khoảng 30kg, quay êm ái, kết hợp với êm ben khí nén bên trên là có con ATC hàng khủng, nhưng trọng lượng vừa phải.
> Đường kính thân 130mm, mặt bích ngoài 180mm, dài 450mm.
> 
> Bác nào thích thì hốt lẹ nhé.
> 
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Thích nhưng chưa có lúa bác ah.haiz

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 2 em chống tâm, 1 em MT3, 1 em Mt2, đồng giá: 1tr/em.

Thanks các bác.
.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hai em Yaskawa 1.5KW mã SGMP, kèm hộp số Hảmonic tỉ số 1:5, mã lần lượt là CP-32A và HPG-32A, ra mặt bích dùng bạc con lăn chịu tải cực lớn luôn nhé.
Giá: 4tr500/em.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em tay quay của Fanuc dùng điện 5V. Giá: 300K.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo nhôm đúc của hãng SMC đẹp tuyệt vời.
Kích thước: dài 820mm x 170mm x 110mm, hành trình 540mm.
Sử dụng ray vuông bản 20mm 6 rãnh bi tải lớn, vitme phi 20 bước 20, BK Bf đầy đủ, có sẵn khớp nối ra lỗ 10, mặt bích sẻvo 200w hoặc 400.

Đặc biệt em này còn manual bên trong luôn nhé, chắc chưa sử dụng, mới 99% thôi.

Giá: 3tr800 cho em tuyệt vời.

Còn vài bộ giống hệt hành trình dài hơn 740mm và 1040mm.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho xem bộ dài hơn nào!

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cho xem bộ dài hơn nào!


Bộ ngắn nhất hành trình 540mm đó bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## mr.trinhly

Đầu BT40 em đặt gạch nha bác !!

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo cho trục Z hành trình 200 và 375THK kr46, 55, 65 đủ loại:

Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 510mm(mặt bích motor kéo qua dây cuaro): Giá : 3tr200.
Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 550mm(mặt bích motor có khớp nối): Giá : 3tr400.
Hai bộ dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.

Còn 2 bộ KR46 HT 375mm tương tự như 2 bộ trên. Giá: 4tr(dây cuaro), 4tr200(khớp nối): đều dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

> Combo cho trục Z hành trình 200 và 375THK kr46, 55, 65 đủ loại:
> 
> Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 510mm(mặt bích motor kéo qua dây cuaro): Giá : 3tr200.
> Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 550mm(mặt bích motor có khớp nối): Giá : 3tr400.
> Hai bộ dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.
> 
> Còn 2 bộ KR46 HT 375mm tương tự như 2 bộ trên. Giá: 4tr(dây cuaro), 4tr200(khớp nối): đều dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


wao... toàn hàng khủng... e đang tìm cái vitme bước 5 thôi, bước 10 của e nó tuột nhiều lúc thốn quá ợ,...

----------


## blacksky2411

> wao... toàn hàng khủng... e đang tìm cái vitme bước 5 thôi, bước 10 của e nó tuột nhiều lúc thốn quá ợ,...


KR46 không có bước 5 đâu bác.
thanks.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bàn T gang mini nhưng cực ngon, kích thước 200 x 320 x 45mm. nặng khoảng 16kg.
> Măt trên còn sáng bóng, chỉ bị bể một chỗ nhỏ nhưng cũng không ảnh hưởng chắc lượng em nó,
> Mặt sau thì được nạo phẳng tuyệt vời. Giá em nó: 1tr300, bao ship viettel thường nhé.
> Đính kèm 27947Đính kèm 27948Đính kèm 27949
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Update bàn T.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu phay nặng ký hơn 60kg của hãng HAMAMATSU, đang gắn kèm con dao chip phi 52mm dài 180mm gắn vào bằng mặt bích,
cái này không xài collet nhe mấy bác, quay êm ái, kéo bằng dây cuaro qua puly phía sau.
Đem về chế làm đầu kéo máy tiện là hết bài.

đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Đầu phay nặng ký hơn 60kg của hãng HAMAMATSU, đang gắn kèm con dao chip phi 52mm dài 180mm gắn vào bằng mặt bích,
> cái này không xài collet nhe mấy bác, quay êm ái, kéo bằng dây cuaro qua puly phía sau.
> Đem về chế làm đầu kéo máy tiện là hết bài.
> 
> Giá: 3tr/em
> 
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 30125Đính kèm 30126


bác chụp kỹ em nó với, đang quan tâm.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác chụp kỹ em nó với, đang quan tâm.


 Gửi hình qua zalo rồi đó bác.
Thanks bác.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## blacksky2411

Lô trượt khí nén đủ loại, hành trình từ 400mm đến 1m5, ngoại hình có chút trầy trụa nhưng là hàng mới chưa sử dụng nhé.
Giá bán: đã bán.
Ai ôm hết em tính đã bán.. Khoảng 150kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số  Nabtesco khủng long siêu khủng nặng khoảng 50kg, chịu tải trên tấn là vô tư mã RD-160E-66, 

tỉ số 1:66 hãng Nestabco độ rơ dưới 1arcmin.
lỗ cốt vào 22mm, mặt bích ra khoảng 270mm, đường kính lớn nhất hơn 310mm.

Em này chơi trục A kim loại là khỏi chê, làm bàn xoay hoặc kéo trục A máy gỗ cho trụ 60, 70 phân dài 3m tiện lục bình là nhất.

Giá: đã bán.

----------


## bb05

ad thông cảm e tạo chủ đề khồn dc nên cho e ké một bộ ráp máy cnc thiếu mỗi ray trục x và z thôi ai quan tâm 0932509761 zalo

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic size 32 tỉ số 1:120, hàng sáng đẹp cực êm. 
Giá : 3tr.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

combo IAI các loại:
2 bộ hành trình 300mm, 2 bộ hành trình 200mm và 1 bộ hành trình 100mm.
Giá đã bán..
Bác nào lấy hết 5 bộ thì giá đã bán..
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo cho trục Z hành trình 200 và 375THK kr46, 55, 65 đủ loại:

Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 510mm(mặt bích motor kéo qua dây cuaro): Giá : đã bán..
Kích thước bộ HT200 ngang 85mm , cao 65mm, dài 550mm(mặt bích motor có khớp nối): Giá : đã bán..
Hai bộ dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.

Còn 2 bộ KR46 HT 375mm tương tự như 2 bộ trên. Giá: 4tr(dây cuaro), 4tr200(khớp nối): đều dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Hộp số  Nabtesco khủng long siêu khủng nặng khoảng 50kg, chịu tải trên tấn là vô tư mã RD-160E-66, 
> 
> tỉ số 1:66 hãng Nestabco độ rơ dưới 1arcmin.
> lỗ cốt vào 22mm, mặt bích ra khoảng 270mm, đường kính lớn nhất hơn 310mm.
> 
> Em này chơi trục A kim loại là khỏi chê, làm bàn xoay hoặc kéo trục A máy gỗ cho trụ 60, 70 phân dài 3m tiện lục bình là nhất.
> 
> Giá: 7tr500 bao ship thường.


bác này có mấy món đồ rất đáng ghét. mà ghét thì mua về để hành hạ cho bõ tức... em gạch món này  :Wink:

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## GORLAK

Bác có cái combo nào KR ht 80mm để e 1 cái, Kr30 đc rồi ợ.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác có cái combo nào KR ht 80mm để e 1 cái, Kr30 đc rồi ợ.


Còn cái Ht120 thôi, dùng 1 ray vuông 15 2 con trượt, vitme 12 bước 10, được không bác. Giá đã bán..
Bộ không có motor đó.

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: hộp số khủng long 50kg đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo THK KR65 hàng mới chưa dùng, giá 130K/kg, mỗi em khoảng 50kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu kéo BT 40 nguyên zin, siêu nhẹ khoảng 30kg, quay êm ái, kết hợp với êm ben khí nén bên trên là có con ATC hàng khủng, nhưng trọng lượng vừa phải.
Đường kính thân 130mm, mặt bích ngoài 180mm, dài 450mm.

Bác nào thích thì hốt lẹ nhé.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update một mớ Harmonic:
.

Em có 6 con dạng Cyclo cơ cấu hơi lạ, độ rơ cực nhỏ, tỉ số 1:28 rất đẹp cho trục A máy gỗ và đồng bộ nhau,
chơi 6 bộ lên máy 6 đầu là tuyệt vời. Ai có nhu cầu thì em lên bộ trục A hoàn chỉnh luôn, đưa len máy là quất tới bến.

Đặc biệt sắp về vài chục em harmonic size từ 17 đến 25, ai cần ôm cả lô thì liên hệ em nhé.
Dạng này:
.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI japan hàng nguyên xi chưa dùng 180K/kg.
Hành trình 900. nặng 16K, giá: 2tr880.

.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

update hình ảnh hộp số độc địa:

thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mới sắp xếp lại kho ăn tết:



thanks các bác.

----------

cnclaivung, GOHOME, ppgas, tiinicat

----------


## blacksky2411

Mừng khai trương em giảm giá các loại combo trên hình 15% trong 3 ngày, mùng 9, 10 và 11, theo giá em đã đăng các trang trước.
Cám ơn tất cả các bác đã ủng hộ em.

Chúc các bác năm mới gặt hái được nhiều thành công, mỗi ngày một phát triển.

----------


## tranhung123456

cái nhà rộng thế kia mà chụp có 1 góc 
chụp toàn cảnh khoe của đi 
chúc năm mới buôn bán may mắn

----------


## blacksky2411

> cái nhà rộng thế kia mà chụp có 1 góc 
> chụp toàn cảnh khoe của đi 
> chúc năm mới buôn bán may mắn


Chúc anh năm mới phát tài, vạn sự như ý.

Em chỉ có góc này là gọn gàng, nên mới dám chụp lên khoe thôi.
còn cái đám còn lại thì bừa bộn khủng khiếp, khi nào gọn gàng rồi em sẽ đưa lên sau.

Thanks anh.

----------


## MINHAT

Cho cận cảnh góc xa ngăn giữa đi anh

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cho cận cảnh góc xa ngăn giữa đi anh


bác xem tận mắt rồi mà đòi cận cảnh gì nữa.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bên nhà con cặp ray 25 THK HSR 4 rãnh bi dài 1m5 không anh?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bên nhà con cặp ray 25 THK HSR 4 rãnh bi dài 1m5 không anh?


Anh còn cặp 25 của NSK 4 rãnh bi, 6 con trượt nhưng dài khoảng hơn 1m4 chút thôi.

Thanks em.

----------


## MINHAT

> bác xem tận mắt rồi mà đòi cận cảnh gì nữa.


Cho ae xem chứ em thì biết rồi

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## baole

> Combo nhôm đúc của hãng SMC đẹp tuyệt vời.
> Kích thước: dài 820mm x 170mm x 110mm, hành trình 540mm.
> Sử dụng ray vuông bản 20mm 6 rãnh bi tải lớn, vitme phi 20 bước 20, BK Bf đầy đủ, có sẵn khớp nối ra lỗ 10, mặt bích sẻvo 200w hoặc 400.
> 
> Đặc biệt em này còn manual bên trong luôn nhé, chắc chưa sử dụng, mới 99% thôi.
> 
> Giá: 3tr800 cho em tuyệt vời.
> 
> Còn vài bộ giống hệt hành trình dài hơn 740mm và 1040mm.
> ...


và
bộ KR46 HT 375mm tương tự như 2 bộ trên. 4tr200(khớp nối): đều dùng vitme 15 bước 10mm.

Bác xem giảm giá thế nào nhé. Ém lấy cả 2 bao ship em nhé

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo nhôm đúc của hãng SMC đẹp tuyệt vời.
Kích thước: dài 1040mm x 170mm x 110mm, hành trình 740mm.
Sử dụng ray vuông bản 20mm 4 rãnh bi tải lớn, vitme phi 20 bước 20, BK Bf đầy đủ, có sẵn khớp nối ra lỗ 14, mặt bích servo 200w hoặc 400.
Nặng 27kg.

Đặc biệt em này còn manual bên trong luôn nhé, chắc chưa sử dụng, mới 99% thôi.

Giá: 5tr400.
Thanks bác.

----------


## baole

Ok bác chốt giá 2 combo cho em nhé

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Ok bác chốt giá 2 combo cho em nhé


Em Inbox rồi nhe bác.
Thanks.

----------


## Duccdt06

bác có mâm cặp 130 với cái ụ chống tâm nhỏ nhỏ nào ko , e đang cần làm trục để lắp vào trục A

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác có mâm cặp 130 với cái ụ chống tâm nhỏ nhỏ nào ko , e đang cần làm trục để lắp vào trục A


mâm 130 thì không có bác ơi, chống tâm thì có 2 bộ đó, bác xem 1,2 trang trước thì thấy.

Hôm nay ngày cuối khuyến mãi các bác ơi, nhanh chân lên nhe.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hai em Yaskawa 1.5KW mã SGMP, kèm hộp số Hảmonic tỉ số 1:5, mã lần lượt là CP-32A và HPG-32A, ra mặt bích dùng bạc con lăn chịu tải cực lớn luôn nhé.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em đầu kéo AC spindle motor Yaskawa hàng chưa sử dụng, tốc độ 8000 vòng, cọng suất 7.5Kw.
Quay êm ái, đẹp mê ly, có luôn giác cắm chưa bấm đầu.
Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 2 em chống tâm, 1 em MT3, 1 em Mt2, đồng giá: đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Đầu kéo BT40 đã ra đi.
Lô trượt khí nén đủ loại, hành trình từ 400mm đến 1m5, ngoại hình có chút trầy trụa nhưng là hàng mới chưa sử dụng nhé.
Giá bán: đã bán.
Ai ôm hết em tính 100K/kg. Khoảng 100kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác chụp cho em xem toàn bộ model và sl dc bn cây vậy?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác chụp cho em xem toàn bộ model và sl dc bn cây vậy?


Tổng cộng 11 bộ, nặng 123kg. đã bán

4 bộ đứng thì có 2 bộ HT 1500mm, 1 bộ HT 1000m.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI japan hàng nguyên xi chưa dùng 180K/kg.
Hành trình 900. nặng 16K, giá: 2tr880.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## GOHOME

> Anh còn cặp 25 của NSK 4 rãnh bi, 6 con trượt nhưng dài khoảng hơn 1m4 chút thôi.
> 
> Thanks em.


Chính xác dài bao nhiêu Hiếu, cho xem cái hình đi .

----------


## blacksky2411

> Chính xác dài bao nhiêu Hiếu, cho xem cái hình đi .


Bán rồi anh ơi.
Thanks anh.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu phay nặng ký hơn 60kg của hãng HAMAMATSU, đang gắn kèm con dao chip phi 52mm dài 180mm gắn vào bằng mặt bích,
cái này không xài collet nhe mấy bác, kéo bằng dây cuaro qua puly phía sau.
Đem về chế làm đầu kéo máy tiện là hết bài.

Giá:đã bán

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em motor Mitsu J2S 750W kèm hộp số TAKAMURA cốt ra 40 có sẵn puly tỉ số 1:20.
Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray THK SHS25 dài 1,67m, 4 rãnh bi, 8 con trượt đen bóng cực đẹp.

Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray bản 20 của NSK H20 block dài tải nặng, 6 rãnh bi, dài 1m9.
Giá: 3tr500.

Cặp bạc đạn cao tốc hàng khủng 7938C còn leng keng.
Giá: 800 cặp.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hiếu chụp hình cho tui xem cái block trượt xem nó có 6 cái hàng bi ăn vào 6 rãnh xem sao ? thắc mắc quá.

----------


## Gamo

Quên, cảm ơn lão Hiếu đã để dành cặp ray quá ngon

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> ông Hiếu chụp hình cho tui xem cái block trượt xem nó có 6 cái hàng bi ăn vào 6 rãnh xem sao ? thắc mắc quá.


Mấy má chơi cắt cớ hoài, block thì bi 2 hàng mỗi bên thôi, rãnh trên ray thì mỗi bên 3 rãnh, cộng lại 6 rãnh.
Em nó hơn đa số ray THK như HSR, SR ... chỉ 2 rãnh mỗi bên ray thôi.

THANKS.

----------


## Nam CNC

không có đâu ông , chỉ tính 1 rãnh ngang thôi , nó xẻ cái rãnh sâu để cho cây sắt giữ bi trượt qua rãnh đó thôi , việc xẻ rãnh nhỏ như thế thì nó cũng tính cho việc 1 viên bi tiếp xúc 2 điểm thôi , kiểu này chịu lực ngang tốt ... tự nhiên ông đưa ra 6 rãnh làm tui ngạc nhiên á . Nếu tính thế tui nói kiểu LY của NSK là 8 rãnh bi nha hehehehe.

----------

blacksky2411, cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có cặp ray IKO 25 dài 1.44m, 10 con trượt, bác nào cần làm máy tải khủng thì lum em nó về thì khỏi lo nghĩ.
cây bên trái nhé.

Giá: 3tr900.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có mấy con motor Yaskawa Sigma II 750w và 200w.
- 1 em sigma II 200w có thắng mã SGMAH : 500K.
- 1 em sigma II 750w có thắng mã SGMAH: 1tr200.
- 1 em sigma II 750w không thắng mã SGMAH bị cấn bế nắp đít 1 tí: 1tr.
- 1 em sigma I 750w có thắng mã SGM: 800K

Đính kèm 32165Đính kèm 32167

Vài bộ hộp số Simpo tỉ số 1:9 và 1:15. giá: đã bán
Vài em Bayside USA tỉ số 1:10. Giá: đã bán
Lấy nhiều có giá tôt.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## huanpt

> Em có mấy con motor Yaskawa Sigma II 750w và 400w.
> - 1 em sigma II 200w có thắng mã SGMAH : 500K.
> - 1 em sigma II 750w có thắng mã SGMAH: 1tr200.
> - 1 em sigma II 750w không thắng mã SGMAH bị cấn bế nắp đít 1 tí: 1tr.
> - 1 em sigma I 750w có thắng mã SGM: 800K


Đâu thấy em nào 400w đâu bác Hiếu  :Smile:

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đâu thấy em nào 400w đâu bác Hiếu


em nhầm con đó là 200w sigma II.
400w thì em có 2 con sigma I có thắng, mã SGM thôi.

Thanks anh.

----------


## Bobber

Có mẫu này hành trình *200-300-400-800-900* hú mình 0982900900 Vinh anh nhé: 
IAI ISPDACR - ISDACR...

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có mẫu này hành trình *200-300-400-800-900* hú mình 0982900900 Vinh anh nhé: 
> IAI ISPDACR - ISDACR...


Đang còn vài bộ, mai chụp hình gửi anh nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## elenercom

Cho tui gạch con sigma II 200W có thắng nhá bác Hiếu. Chút về chuyển tiền. Bác inbox cho số TK luôn nhé. Thanks

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## elenercom

Đã chuyển tiền nha bác Hiếu. Địa chỉ nhận hàng tui sẽ inbox 




> Cho tui gạch con sigma II 200W có thắng nhá bác Hiếu. Chút về chuyển tiền. Bác inbox cho số TK luôn nhé. Thanks

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Ray 20 1.9m,yaskawa sigmaII 200w có thắng: đã bán.
Ray SHS25 dài 1.67m 8 con trượt chỉ còn đúng 1 cặp thôi các bác. Nhanh chân nhé.
Và vài món linh tinh.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

> ông Hiếu chụp hình cho tui xem cái block trượt xem nó có 6 cái hàng bi ăn vào 6 rãnh xem sao ? thắc mắc quá.





> Mấy má chơi cắt cớ hoài, block thì bi 2 hàng mỗi bên thôi, rãnh trên ray thì mỗi bên 3 rãnh, cộng lại 6 rãnh.
> Em nó hơn đa số ray THK như HSR, SR ... chỉ 2 rãnh mỗi bên ray thôi.
> 
> THANKS.






> không có đâu ông , chỉ tính 1 rãnh ngang thôi , nó xẻ cái rãnh sâu để cho cây sắt giữ bi trượt qua rãnh đó thôi , việc xẻ rãnh nhỏ như thế thì nó cũng tính cho việc 1 viên bi tiếp xúc 2 điểm thôi , kiểu này chịu lực ngang tốt ... tự nhiên ông đưa ra 6 rãnh làm tui ngạc nhiên á . Nếu tính thế tui nói kiểu LY của NSK là 8 rãnh bi nha hehehehe.


đây ray 6 rãnh bi còn các cụ muốn mục sở thị thì gặp cụ phúc nhé

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## blacksky2411

Mới về mấy em COmbo KR và NSK:

2 bộ KR30:
- 1 bộ KR 30, 1 con trượt vitme bước 5, hành trình 200mm. Giá: 1tr.
- 1 bộ KR30, 2 con trượt, vitme bườc 5, hành trình khoảng 120mm. Giá: 1tr.
- 4 bộ KR33, 1 con trượt hành trình 200, vitme bước 10(3 bộ):900K/bộ, vitme bước 5(1 bộ): 1tr/bộ.
- 2 bộ combo NSK vitme bước 20, hành trình 400mm. Giá: 1tr400.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Ga con

Hôm qua không online mà cứ nghe ắt xì suốt  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Hồi lâu e nhớ có gặp mấy cây loại 6 rãnh bi mà quên mất tên và không có hình. Hôm rồi mới gặp lại.
Con này đầu gấu nhất của loại ray bi


http://www.nskamericas.com/cps/rde/d...near_Guide.pdf

Thanks.

----------

blacksky2411, h-d, Luyến, tiinicat

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo nhôm đúc của hãng SMC đẹp tuyệt vời.
Kích thước: dài 1040mm x 170mm x 110mm, hành trình 740mm.
Sử dụng ray vuông bản 20mm 4 rãnh bi tải lớn, vitme phi 20 bước 20, BK Bf đầy đủ, có sẵn khớp nối ra lỗ 14, mặt bích servo 200w hoặc 400.
Nặng 27kg.

Đặc biệt em này còn manual bên trong luôn nhé, chắc chưa sử dụng, mới 99% thôi.

Giá: 5tr400.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic đủ loại, đủ size, đủ tỉ lệ:
.
Thanks các bác

----------


## Luyến

Cụ có hs nào to hơn hộp số khủng cụ bán cho em ko? E đang tìm 1 hs mà có cả cơ cấu sang số cơ khí giúp e nhé

----------


## hung1706

> Cụ có hs nào to hơn hộp số khủng cụ bán cho em ko? E đang tìm 1 hs mà có cả cơ cấu sang số cơ khí giúp e nhé


Hình như em có thấy mà hổng ai thèm vì khá nặng và có rơ. Có gì nếu cần thì zalo em, em gửi hình cho anh sau nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## baotrieu81

E có món này, đổi với bác nào đang có drive + step size 86 nhé. Đt của e 0984543682

----------


## Luyến

> Hình như em có thấy mà hổng ai thèm vì khá nặng và có rơ. Có gì nếu cần thì zalo em, em gửi hình cho anh sau nhé


Zơ ko lấy á.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cụ có hs nào to hơn hộp số khủng cụ bán cho em ko? E đang tìm 1 hs mà có cả cơ cấu sang số cơ khí giúp e nhé


Hộp số lớn cỡ đó thì hàng cũ không ah, rơ rão hết rồi, em không chơi. Khi nào có đồ NEW thì em báo cụ. Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## blacksky2411

Có em Motor kéo Shinoh 2.2/3.7Kw 5700 vòng, có thể làm đầu kéo hoặc máy mài cũng ngon.
Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI japan hàng nguyên xi chưa dùng 180K/kg.
Hành trình 900. nặng 16K, giá: 2tr880.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Apex hàng USA tỉ số 1:10, lỗ vào 14mm, cốt ra 16mm, mặt bích servo 20,400w, độ rơ 3 acrrmin. Giá: 800K/em.

Bộ combo NSK sáng đẹp hành trình 400mm, vitme bước 20. Giá: 1tr300.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em motor Mitsu J2S 750W kèm hộp số TAKAMURA cốt ra 40 có sẵn puly tỉ số 1:20.
Giá: đã bán..

Một em Motor kéo Yaskawa 7.5KW 8k vòng, hàng chưa dùng. Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Lô trượt khí nén đủ loại, hành trình từ 400mm đến 1m5, ngoại hình có chút trầy trụa nhưng là hàng mới chưa sử dụng nhé.
Giá bán: 130K/kg.
Ai ôm hết em tính 100K/kg. Khoảng 100kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn 1 em yaskawa sigmaI 1.5 kw hộp số Harmonic ra mặt bích tỉ số 1:5.
Giá: 4tr.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy em đầu khoan taro tự động Selfeeder Japan, quay nhẹ nhàng trượt êm ái.
Đem về lắp thêm motor là có em khoan tự động hàng đỉnh.
Em ngắn: 1tr100.
Em dài: 1tr300.
Thanks các bác.
.

----------


## blacksky2411

combo IAI các loại:
2 bộ hành trình 300mm, 2 bộ hành trình 200mm và 1 bộ hành trình 100mm.
Giá đã bán.
Bác nào lấy hết 5 bộ thì giá đã bán.
thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

Mấy em đầu khoan taro tự động Selfeeder Japan, quay nhẹ nhàng trượt êm ái.
Đem về lắp thêm motor là có em khoan tự động hàng đỉnh.
Em ngắn: 1tr100.
Em dài: 1tr300.

cho thêm vài tấm hình cho dễ hình dung bác chử ơi
thank

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mấy em đầu khoan taro tự động Selfeeder Japan, quay nhẹ nhàng trượt êm ái.
> Đem về lắp thêm motor là có em khoan tự động hàng đỉnh.
> Em ngắn: 1tr100.
> Em dài: 1tr300.
> 
> cho thêm vài tấm hình cho dễ hình dung bác chử ơi
> thank


Thêm cài hình ảnh cho sinh động:

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray trượt SHS35 bản 35mm siêu tải, trượt mượt mà dài 2.96m, và 960mm, 1 cặp 4 block, hàng đẹp cho bác nào làm máy lớn.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

inbox em cặp dài bác

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em robot mini Kawasaki, 6 trục, tủ điện, pendant đầy đủ.
Nhưng dây điện bị chuột cắn vài sợi, bác nào rành tgif về hàn dây lại sủ dung nhe.
Nếu không thì lấy một mớ hộp số harmonic cũng ngon.
Tổng cộng luôn tủ điện khoảng 50kg.
các bác add zalo em gửi hình thêm nhé.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em quay tay hàng SANSEI japan điện 12v hàng đẹp. Giá:đã bán.
thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ nguồn DC dùng trong y tế, đủ các điện áp ra: 5, 12, 17vdc, 85vdc, 120vac. Hàng Condor.
Giá: 800K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

còn 2 cặp 3m thôi các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộ số Harmonic các loại, có số lượng:

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn

- 1 bộ KR 33, 1 con trượt vitme bước 5, hành trình 200mm, bộ không có nắp che. Giá: 800tr.
- 2 bộ combo NSK vitme bước 20, hành trình 400mm. Giá: 1tr200.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tổng cộng 11 bộ trượt khí nén, nặng 123kg.

4 bộ đứng thì có 2 bộ HT 1500mm, 1 bộ HT 1000m.
Giá ra đi êm dịu: 10tr500.

Thanks các bác.
Đính kèm 31893Đính kèm 31894Đính kèm 31895Đính kèm 31896

----------


## blacksky2411

Có em Motor kéo Shinoh 2.2/3.7Kw 5700 vòng, có thể làm đầu kéo hoặc máy mài cũng ngon.
Giá: 3tr.

Thanks các bác.
Đính kèm 32554Đính kèm 32555.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cảm biến vùng 1m4 Giá 800K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em đầu kéo AC spindle motor Yaskawa hàng chưa sử dụng, tốc độ 8000 vòng, cọng suất 5.5/7.5Kw.
Quay êm ái, đẹp mê ly, có luôn giác cắm chưa bấm đầu.
Giá:đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: lô khí nén đã có gạch.
thanks các bác.

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Ray trượt SHS35 bản 35mm siêu tải, trượt mượt mà dài 2.96m, và 960mm, 1 cặp 4 block, hàng đẹp cho bác nào làm máy lớn.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Cho m xin quote loại 2m96 ha

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Em motor Mitsu J2S 750W kèm hộp số TAKAMURA cốt ra 40 có sẵn puly tỉ số 1:20.
Giá: 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray HSR45 dài 2m 4 con trượt, nặng 60 kg. Giá 150k/kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hai em biến tần hàng khủng Mitubishi A700 có card Encoder hồi tiếp, điều khiển vector chuyên chơi Servo luôn.
Điện 220v, công suất 3.7kw.

 Giá: 

Card Encoder cho em nó hãng báo giá là khỏi rớ tới luôn.

hàng hiếm nhanh tay các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

Tiếc quá nhòm ngó con động cơ 5,5kw của bác roiif giờ kiếm em A700 này mà công suất nhỏ hơn. Tạm gạch động cơ 7,5/5,5 kw và biến tần 3,7kw Nhe kiếm con a700 7,5kw sau. Thanks

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## inhainha

> Tiếc quá nhòm ngó con động cơ 5,5kw của bác roiif giờ kiếm em A700 này mà công suất nhỏ hơn. Tạm gạch động cơ 7,5/5,5 kw và biến tần 3,7kw Nhe kiếm con a700 7,5kw sau. Thanks


Mình có con này giá 5tr nha. FR-D740-7.5K. Hàng bao đẹp

Lưu ý điện 380v.

----------


## Luyến

> Mình có con này giá 5tr nha. FR-D740-7.5K. Hàng bao đẹp
> 
> Lưu ý điện 380v.


Điện 380 thì chịu roiif ah.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mình có con này giá 5tr nha. FR-D740-7.5K. Hàng bao đẹp
> 
> Lưu ý điện 380v.


Theo em nhớ thì Mitsu có dòng A700, A800 là hỗ trợ việc chạy vị trí thôi, còn dòng khác mặc dù cũng có card Encoder nhưng không chạy vị trí được ạ.
Nên em A700 này là hàng dữ của Mitsu, chỉ thua A800 (còn loại nào nữa không em không biết), mà A800 thì chưa thấy ở bãi em nào cả.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Theo em nhớ thì Mitsu có dòng A700, A800 là hỗ trợ việc chạy vị trí thôi, còn dòng khác mặc dù cũng có card Encoder nhưng không chạy vị trí được ạ.
> Nên em A700 này là hàng dữ của Mitsu, chỉ thua A800 (còn loại nào nữa không em không biết), mà A800 thì chưa thấy ở bãi em nào cả.
> 
> Thanks.


Làm thêm tính năng chạy vị trí chắc để cho vui thôi. Nếu cần xài chạy vị trí thì xài servo ngon hơn rồi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Làm thêm tính năng chạy vị trí chắc để cho vui thôi. Nếu cần xài chạy vị trí thì xài servo ngon hơn rồi.


Nó thêm card encoder là để chạy vị trí thiệt chứ không để chạy cho vui. Chỉ là khó dùng cho các trục trong cnc chỉ dùng để chạy hành trình dài đúng số xung định trước rồi dừng thường dùng máy xả băng xả cuộn hay dùng xung encoder để điều khiển chính xác tốc độ của motor.
Ứng dụng hợp thì dùng nó. Chứ servo mà 5.5kw chắc giá cũng ngã sàn

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Em A700 em chỉ bán 1 em thôi nhé. 

Chừa lại 1 em để làm máy tiện gỗ CNC vừa tiện vừa điêu khắc luôn. Không biết AC spindle 3k7 10.000v qua em hộp số 1:5, có đủ chơi lục bình 500mm chưa ta?

Thanks

----------


## blacksky2411

> Nó thêm card encoder là để chạy vị trí thiệt chứ không để chạy cho vui. Chỉ là khó dùng cho các trục trong cnc chỉ dùng để chạy hành trình dài đúng số xung định trước rồi dừng thường dùng máy xả băng xả cuộn hay dùng xung encoder để điều khiển chính xác tốc độ của motor.
> Ứng dụng hợp thì dùng nó. Chứ servo mà 5.5kw chắc giá cũng ngã sàn


Bác này trả lời vậy em chịu nè. Inveter có hỗ trợ vị trí đã dùng nhiều trong việc chạy mấy em CNC công nghiệp chết tủ điện rồi nhé.

Theo em biết có dòng inveter G35 của china có nhà phân phối ở VN đã triển khai nhiều rồi. Thông tin thêm thì cứ alo cho ĐẠT.

thanks.

----------


## phuocviet346

Biến tần invt của china có dòng đọc hồi tiếp của encoder về để điều khiển vị trí chính xác, nhưng chỉ có dòng công suất nhỏ. Đã dùng qua dòng này của invt thì không ổn định lắm. Các dòng khác thì ok so với giá thành

----------


## blacksky2411

> Biến tần invt của china có dòng đọc hồi tiếp của encoder về để điều khiển vị trí chính xác, nhưng chỉ có dòng công suất nhỏ. Đã dùng qua dòng này của invt thì không ổn định lắm. Các dòng khác thì ok so với giá thành


Theo em thấy nó có cái dỡ là điện 380v, mà đa số servo lại dùng dưới 200v nhiều nên biến tần phải chon dòng công suất cao hơn motor nhiều.

Còn độ ổn định thì ko ngon.
Thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dòng invt có nhiều loại mà anh. 220v có vào một pha luôn mà chứ đâu phải là toàn 380 đâu ạ. Thích mua loại nào alo hãng là có loại đó ạ.:-). Trước có anh cũng tính dùng dòng G35 chạy fanuc đít đỏ mà nghe a PhuocViet bảo ko ngon không biết đúng ko ợ.:-)

----------


## blacksky2411

> Dòng invt có nhiều loại mà anh. 220v có vào một pha luôn mà chứ đâu phải là toàn 380 đâu ạ. Thích mua loại nào alo hãng là có loại đó ạ.:-). Trước có anh cũng tính dùng dòng G35 chạy fanuc đít đỏ mà nghe a PhuocViet bảo ko ngon không biết đúng ko ợ.:-)


Dòng G35 không có loại 220v nhé em. Con này dùng chế cho mấy hệ đột dập cnc thì ngon, do giá chấp nhận được.
Những dòng khác thì có 220v nhưng không hạy vị trí được.
Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Gd35 chạy vị trí ok vì nó thiết kế ngõ vào nhận xung điều khiển. E chỉnh thử con này rồi, tương tự mấy con servo TQ, TW hay LS HQ..., cũng dễ chỉnh. Có điều tốc độ nhận xung quá thấp (max như 75 khz) nên chỉ chạy cỡ 30-40khz là an toàn, do đó đặt lại độ phân giải thấp nên chạy không êm.

Dòng biến tần A Mitsu không chạy được vị trí nhé cụ, không có input dk vị trí, chỉ chạy bảo toàn tốc độ tốt, hoặc khóa cứng trục khi dừng (quay nó cũng tuột đi từ từ)... nên phù hợp cho các bác đòi hỏi cao (chính xác tốc độ cỡ 0.05%, 5000rpm sai số 1-2 rpm) hoặc spindle máy gia công (giữ cứng trục khi thay dao). Còn lại cũng không hơn mấy cái biến tần vector control bao nhiêu (chính xác cỡ 0.1%).

Mitsu dở cái khoản dk PM motor, đời mới như a700 chạy pm motor đạt có max 120hz à.

Thanks

----------


## Luyến

> Update: Em A700 em chỉ bán 1 em thôi nhé. 
> 
> Chừa lại 1 em để làm máy tiện gỗ CNC vừa tiện vừa điêu khắc luôn. Không biết AC spindle 3k7 10.000v qua em hộp số 1:5, có đủ chơi lục bình 500mm chưa ta?
> 
> Thanks


Để lại thì để lại con xấu nhé. Gửi ra cho em con đẹp

----------


## blacksky2411

> Để lại thì để lại con xấu nhé. Gửi ra cho em con đẹp


Yên tâm đi bác, khách hàng là thượng đế mà.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ducduy9104

Trước có đọc trong tài liệu của Mitsu là dừng chính xác bằng inverter thì dùng 3 ct hành trình. Đại khái là qua mỗi công tắc sẽ giảm tốc sao cho ở cái công tắc cuối quán tính nó bé chấp nhận được và sai số cũng được chấp nhận  :Big Grin: . Thì đó là áp dụng cho cái trường hợp đơn giản là home. Còn những trường hợp như trục xoay hoặc vị trí bất kỳ thì sao, họ sẽ dùng encoder, để đọc encoder thì phải có cái card. Nhiều bác hay nghĩ là gắn cái card vô nó chạy được như servo, sai lầm nha. thử tải lớn xem nó tuột luôn à, chưa kể là servo người ta thiết kế bộ lọc các kiểu, đáp ứng 2 thằng cũng khác nhau.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Servo thường max 3000rpm, biến tần max 400hz 24000rpm, biến tần mà chỉnh được vị trí cũng ko phải đơn giản

----------


## Ga con

Servo tần số không thấp đâu a, đời cũ tiêu chuẩn cỡ 333hz, đời mới tiêu chuẩn cỡ 500-667hz. Mấy con hỗ trợ servo spindle thì cao lắm, đời cũ như Sanyo cũng chạy được cỡ 1000hz rồi (motor 4p 27krpm).

Mấy cái card gắn vào biến tần thì chức năng giống hệt mấy cái driver cho spindle. E có mấy cái FR-SFJ đời lâu lắc (198x) thấy chạy giống mấy con biến tần + card enc bây giờ. Mà datasheet mấy cái card enc cũng phù hợp chạy mấy con motor spindle này.

Với công suất nhỏ, phần điều khiển quan trọng giá cao nên servo driver mắc hơn biến tần nhiều. Với công suất lớn, phần đk cũng không thay đổi nhiều nên giá thành servo driver và biến tần gần nhau hơn, không chênh nhau nhiều (mà phải so loại driver với biến tần công suất cao hơn cỡ 1/3 mới là tương đương).

Thanks.

----------

blacksky2411, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Yaskawa spindle 7.5kw, biến tần A700: có gạch.
Yaskawa sigmaI 1.5kw: đã bán.

Chuẩn bị về mớ ray 25 IKO, vitme phi 32 bước 20 dài 2m.
Các bác cần thì liên hệ em nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## buithonamk42

Em nhận được cặp ray của anh rồi nhé, rất đẹp, thank anh, anh có cắp ray 25, 4 block tổng dài 500mm thì alo em nhé

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## tranhung123456

> Mình có con này giá 5tr nha. FR-D740-7.5K. Hàng bao đẹp
> 
> Lưu ý điện 380v.


con này nếu có dc con motor kéo cùng công xuất tớ đang cần

----------


## hieu_potter

> Có 2 em chống tâm, 1 em MT3, 1 em Mt2, đồng giá: 1tr/em.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Bác cho em thêm thông số và tình trạng của con chống tâm mày trắng nhé. OK em gạch con này. Thanks bác!

----------

duytan

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác cho em thêm thông số và tình trạng của con chống tâm mày trắng nhé. OK em gạch con này. Thanks bác!


Con này dùng chuôi côn MT3, chiều cao hơn 200mm. Mai sẽ đo lại chính xác báo cho bác nhé.

Add zalo em nhé.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

cặp ray trượt tròn hành trình khoảng 400mm. nặng 10kg. đã bán.
thanks các bác.


Bộ combo hành trình 1m250 ray IKO bản 25, vitme phi 20 bước 20. tuyệt vời cho em trục X máy gỗ 1m2.
Có sẵn em motor 2 pha StepSyn size 86. có đầy đủ công tắc hành trình luôn.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có một ít con trượt IKO30, 35, HSR ... có bác náo cần không ạ.



Và vài cặp ray dài dài:


Thanks các bác.

----------


## len_ken

Lắp lẫn vào ray thk 35 đc ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lắp lẫn vào ray thk 35 đc ko bác


Không được đâu bác.
Cho  xin giá  4 con IKO35 ( nếu nó là loại 1 bên 1 rãnh bi )

----------


## blacksky2411

> Không được đâu bác.
> Cho  xin giá  4 con IKO35 ( nếu nó là loại 1 bên 1 rãnh bi )


Có luôn, mỗi bên một rãnh mã LWHTG35: 500k/con.
loại IKO LWH30: 400K/con.
HSR30: 400K/con.
SSR25: 300k/con.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Lô ray mini ngắn ngắn xinh xinh ray iko15 các loại, có 3 cây 1 block THK20, vitme 2 cây,tổng cộng 13 cây như hình: đã bán.

Cặp ray IKO20 mLWEWESC20 dài 640mm 1 con trượt mỗi cây, ai cần tải nhẹ tốc độ cao thì thích hợp nhé. Giá: đã bán.
Đính kèm 34272

Cặp ray IKO 20 LWHTG20 dài 680mm dài trong bọc tuyệt đẹp. giá: có gạch.


Cặp ray HSR35 có cánh dài 380mm hành trình được 240mm, trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng, bị dính tí nước trên mặt nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì hết nhé.
Giá: 1tr200.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray IKO LWL20 ray mỏng, dài 660mm, 4 con trượt, 2 rãnh bi: Giá: đã bán.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: chống tâm đã bán 2 bộ.
Lô ray vitme mini đã có gạch.
Còn lại kha khá ray các loại.

Có vài bộ trượt tròn chống xoay, chuyên cho máy ép hay các loại trượt thẳng đứng (như ché khoan bàn chẳng hạn).

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 2 cặp ray iko bản 20 đã bán.
ray tròn hành trình 400mm: đã bán.
Bộ combo X HT 1.2m: đã bán.

Cón lại vài món:

----------


## ktshung

em gạch cái núm xoay xoay nhé bác

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## khangscc

Hộp số thông số sao vậy bác hiếu, xài servo yaskawa 200w đc ko

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hộp số thông số sao vậy bác hiếu, xài servo yaskawa 200w đc ko


nó đúng cho servo 200w đó bác. tỉ số 1:10, cốt vào 14mm, cốt ra 16mm.
Giá: 650k/cái.
thanks bác

----------


## Luyến

Mới nhận được em ac sờ pín của bác chủ hàng đẹp size khủng hơn mong đợi chỉ chỉ hơi tiếc là không mua dc của bác chủ con A700

----------

blacksky2411, phuocviet346

----------


## cnclaivung

con này em định hốt, mà nó khủng quá nên hốt con 3,7kw, nhường cho bác

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Vái bộ combo THK KR33 hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5 và bước 10. Giá: 900K/bộ.


Cặp ray IKO bản 25 dài 1.44m 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr300.


cặp ray IKO 25 dài 1.98m, 6 con trượt. Giá: 4tr200.



Cặp ray THK HSR15 dài 1.7m, 7 con trượt. Giá: 1tr800.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: tay quay đã bán.
Còn lại vài thứ.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Tay robot kawasaki mini đã bán.

Em còn 1 tay roboit Mitubishi RV-N4 nặng khoảng 100kg, Bác nào cần thì zalo em nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Ray IKO25 dài 1.98m đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Update: chống tâm đã bán 2 bộ.
> Lô ray vitme mini đã có gạch.
> Còn lại kha khá ray các loại.
> 
> Có vài bộ trượt tròn chống xoay, chuyên cho máy ép hay các loại trượt thẳng đứng (như ché khoan bàn chẳng hạn).


hàng ngon giá tốt quá

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray IKO25 dài 1.44m 4 block dài tải nặng, Giá: 3tr300.
Thanks các bác.

----------

nicowando

----------


## blacksky2411

Em robot Mitsu khoảng 100kg, tủ điện, tay điều khiển, dây nhợ đầy đủ:
Thanks các bác.

----------


## genji0306

> Em robot Mitsu khoảng 100kg, tủ điện, tay điều khiển, dây nhợ đầy đủ:
> Thanks các bác.


con này nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Choy oy, thấy post hôm qua... 
Chưa kịp liên lạc..., Hình như chủ thớt xóa đi pót lại thì phải..., Tìm hoài ko thấy... 
Hôm nay đi lượm cặp IKO30, có cánh dài 1550mm rồi.. 
Buồn vãi chuồng...

----------


## blacksky2411

> Choy oy, thấy post hôm qua... 
> Chưa kịp liên lạc..., Hình như chủ thớt xóa đi pót lại thì phải..., Tìm hoài ko thấy... 
> Hôm nay đi lượm cặp IKO30, có cánh dài 1550mm rồi.. 
> Buồn vãi chuồng...


Iko30 ngon hơn 25 của em rroif, buồn gì nữa bác.

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Iko30 ngon hơn 25 của em rroif, buồn gì nữa bác.


Bùn vì giá ông nội đó giá cao quá... 
Hôm wa mới thấy bài bác pót lên... Rất vừa ý về chiều dài và kích thước... 

Chiều hôm wa có thấy tin Bác pót rồi...! Vừa ý... 
Do Ban đầu mình lỡ đặt ray trượt tròn rồi, nên nghĩ lỡ đặt rồi thì thôi... 
Ai ngờ bên ray tròn kích thước mình đặt 2000mm họ hết hàng..., Nhưng ko báo sớm... 
Đến lúc báo thì mình mới đi lục lại cái tin của Bác thì ko thấy, nghĩ Bác đã bán rồi nên xóa tin.. 
Thế là... Bùn... 
Hihiiii

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bùn vì giá ông nội đó giá cao quá... 
> Hôm wa mới thấy bài bác pót lên... Rất vừa ý về chiều dài và kích thước... 
> 
> Chiều hôm wa có thấy tin Bác pót rồi...! Vừa ý... 
> Do Ban đầu mình lỡ đặt ray trượt tròn rồi, nên nghĩ lỡ đặt rồi thì thôi... 
> Ai ngờ bên ray tròn kích thước mình đặt 2000mm họ hết hàng..., Nhưng ko báo sớm... 
> Đến lúc báo thì mình mới đi lục lại cái tin của Bác thì ko thấy, nghĩ Bác đã bán rồi nên xóa tin.. 
> Thế là... Bùn... 
> Hihiiii


tiếc gì cuộc điện thoại bác. Cần loại khác, chiều dài khác thì vẫn có đủ nhé,từ ray 20 cho đến ray 45 luôn.
Thanks bác.

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> tiếc gì cuộc điện thoại bác. Cần loại khác, chiều dài khác thì vẫn có đủ nhé,từ ray 20 cho đến ray 45 luôn.
> Thanks bác.


Mình vác về luôn zoy... Mới buồn... 


Kon IKO35 dài 1200mm, Bạc đạn chà bá lửa  dài 150mm, lại mua rẻ.. Thế mới buồn cười...

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Mua 2 chỗ khác nhau... Hjhjjj

----------


## blacksky2411

Cần thêm con trượt mới cho mấy em này thì múc nhé bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray trượt tròn chống xoay của THK hàng cực dữ luôn: 6 rãnh bi, truọet nhẹ nhàng, đặc biệt, nguyên bọc luôn.
Còn cặp đen nhé dài 450mm phi chỗ nhỏ nhất khoảng 32mm giá: 1tr400. Cặp trắng có gạch.
Thanks các bác.

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

[QUOTE=blacksky2411;...[/QUOTE]

Uk, Thanks Bác.. 
Mình lưu số ĐT của Bác rồi... 
Hình như hồi đó mình có giao lưu zới nhau rồi thì phải... Hehehe

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Cần thêm con trượt mới cho mấy em này thì múc nhé bác.
> Thanks bác.


Bác có xài Zalo ko vậy ? 
Mình muốn hỏi 4 Cái Bạc đạn trượt THK SHS30 - HNBR
1 Cặp THK 30 , 4 Blick cùng loại ở trên luôn... 
Dài từ 1450mm --}} 1560mm

ĐT , Zalo :  0993.366.377 - TUẤN
Cho mình giá - Thank...

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp Ray con lăn bản 25mm dài 780mm đẹp không tỳ vết, giá: đã bán.


Còn cặp tương tự ray con lăn bản 25mm dài 1170mm màu đen thui, giá: đã bán

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trượt khí nén đường kính 40mm hành trình 750mm, có 1 vết lỏm rất nhỏ gần đầu, vẫn trượt qua đó bình thương nhé,
còn lại thì đẹp như hình, nặng 11kg hơn. Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Dấu bữa giờ mới đem ra hén. Dư hành trình hết 150 rùi.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Dấu bữa giờ mới đem ra hén. Dư hành trình hết 150 rùi.


Bác lấy băng keo giấy dán chỗ 150mm đó lại, ghi chữ BỎ là xong. kaka.
Update: cặp con lăn dài 780mm có gạch.
Còn cặp đen:
thanks các bác

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Bộ này có bán ko bạn

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bộ này có bán ko bạn


Bộ nào vậy bác?
update: cả 2 bộ ray con lăn đều có gach.
Ray bi thì em vẫn còn nhiều, các bác cần loại nào thì zalo em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trục A cho Kim loại: nhôm, đồng, thép. Loại Harmonic, size 32, gang đúc,năngj khoảng 16kg, nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cứng vững tuyệt vời, tỉ số 1:157, lỗ cốt vào 14mm, không độ rơ.
Đường kính mặt bích ra 114mm đường kính ngoài khoảng 160mm, Tâm cao 100mm, phù hợp lắp mâm cặp 160mm là tuyệt.
phù hợp chơi hàng năgn ký không cần tốc độ cao mà chính xác.

Giá em nó: 4tr500 nghìn.
Thanks các bác.

.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Vái bộ combo THK KR33 hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5 và bước 10. Giá: 900K/bộ.
> Đính kèm 34542Đính kèm 34543Đính kèm 34544
> 
> Cặp ray IKO bản 25 dài 1.44m 4 con trượt. Giá: 3tr300.
> Đính kèm 34547Đính kèm 34548
> 
> cặp ray IKO 25 dài 1.98m, 6 con trượt. Giá: 4tr200.
> 
> Đính kèm 34545Đính kèm 34546
> ...


combo THK KR33 bước 10 hành trình 200 này còn bộ nào k bác ơi?

----------


## blacksky2411

> combo THK KR33 bước 10 hành trình 200 này còn bộ nào k bác ơi?


Còn bác ơi, qua Zalo em gửi hình ảnh nhé.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em tay robot Mitsubishi RV-N4 6 bậc tự do, trọng lương khoảng 100kg, tủ điện hơn 100kg nữa.
Đầy đủ phụ kiện: tủ điện, tay điều khiển, cáp, tài liệu trong tủ đầy đủ nhưng tiếng Nhật.
Giá em nó: 21 triệu.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đại hạ giá vài món:
- Nguồn đủ các điện áp: 500K/cái

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo KR33 hành trình 200mm bước 10, còn 6 bộ, ai hốt hết thì đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em motor Mitsu J2S 750W kèm hộp số TAKAMURA cốt ra 40 có sẵn puly tỉ số 1:20.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hung1706

> Combo KR33 hành trình 200mm bước 10, còn 6 bộ, ai hốt hết thì 4tr200k.
> Thanks các bác.


1 cái thiếu nắp che ah anh? Em lấy mớ này nha  :Big Grin:

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> 1 cái thiếu nắp che ah anh? Em lấy mớ này nha


OK em.

Update: con mitsu J2s 750w kèm hộp số đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray THK HSR45 block có cánh tải khủng, dài 2.5m 4 con trượt, nặng 68kg, màu vàng trên ray là mỡ bò nhé,
Rãnh bi còn rất OK, trượt rất bót. Giá: 8tr.

Cây vitme phi 40 bước 40, đen thui thùi lùi, có sẵn bạc đạn 2 đầu, nhưng chỉ có 1 áo, 
Dài 2m5 hành trình khoảng 2m2 hơn. Nặng 26kg. Giá: 5tr.

Thanks các bác.

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## blacksky2411

Do vỡ gạch, nên vẫn còn:
cặp ray con lăn IKO LRXDG25 dài 1170mm, màu đen bóng đẹp. Giá: 3tr500.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Lô KR33 đã bán.
Còn 2 bộ combo NSK hành trình 400mm, giá 2tr cả 2 bộ.
Mua lẻ 1tr300/1 bộ.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

2 bộ ht 400 đâu anh.

----------


## blacksky2411

> 2 bộ ht 400 đâu anh.


sorry quên up hình:
thanks bác.

----------

baole

----------


## thaibinhcnc

bước mấy mà nhìn to thế anh.
cho e gạch 2 bộ này. cho em thêm ít số đo về em nó nha.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bước mấy mà nhìn to thế anh.
> cho e gạch 2 bộ này. cho em thêm ít số đo về em nó nha.


Chiều dài hơn 500 tí, hành trình 400mm, 
vitme bước 20mm, 2 rãnh bi, 1 con trượt nhe bác.
thanks bác.

----------


## genji0306

> sorry quên up hình:
> thanks bác.


HT400 giá nhiêu bác e tìm ko thấy

----------


## blacksky2411

> HT400 giá nhiêu bác e tìm ko thấy


Nè bác.
Còn 2 bộ combo NSK hành trình 400mm, giá 2tr cả 2 bộ.
Mua lẻ 1tr300/1 bộ.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trục A cho Kim loại: nhôm, đồng, thép. Loại Harmonic, size 32, gang đúc,năngj khoảng 16kg, nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cứng vững tuyệt vời, tỉ số 1:157, lỗ cốt vào 14mm, không độ rơ.
Đường kính mặt bích ra 114mm đường kính ngoài khoảng 160mm, Tâm cao 100mm, phù hợp lắp mâm cặp 160mm là tuyệt.
phù hợp chơi hàng năgn ký không cần tốc độ cao mà chính xác.

Giá em nó: đã bán
Thanks các bác.

Em còn vài bộ trục A mini giống loại trên, cho nữ trang, hoặc kim loại màu, nhẹ nhỏ gọn, về làmmặt bích lắp motor vào là dùng thôi ạ, ai cần thì hú em nhé.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: 2 bộ combo NSK hành trình 400mm: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

Ray còn kha khá ai cần thì zalo em nhé.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Bộ trục A cho Kim loại: nhôm, đồng, thép. Loại Harmonic, size 32, gang đúc,năngj khoảng 16kg, nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cứng vững tuyệt vời, tỉ số 1:157, lỗ cốt vào 14mm, không độ rơ.
> Đường kính mặt bích ra 114mm đường kính ngoài khoảng 160mm, Tâm cao 100mm, phù hợp lắp mâm cặp 160mm là tuyệt.
> phù hợp chơi hàng năgn ký không cần tốc độ cao mà chính xác.
> 
> Giá em nó: 4tr500 nghìn.
> Thanks các bác.
> 
> 
> 
> Em còn vài bộ trục A mini giống loại trên, cho nữ trang, hoặc kim loại màu, nhẹ nhỏ gọn, về làmmặt bích lắp motor vào là dùng thôi ạ, ai cần thì hú em nhé.


Có trục A nào lắp được mân 100 bác inbox em với nhé.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có trục A nào lắp được mân 100 bác inbox em với nhé.


Có 2 loại này phù hợp nè bác:
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo nhôm đúc của hãng SMC đẹp tuyệt vời.
Kích thước: dài 1040mm x 170mm x 110mm, hành trình 740mm.
Sử dụng ray vuông bản 20mm 4 rãnh bi tải lớn, vitme phi 20 bước 20, BK Bf đầy đủ, có sẵn khớp nối ra lỗ 14, mặt bích servo 200w hoặc 400.
Nặng 27kg.

Đặc biệt em này còn manual bên trong luôn nhé, chắc chưa sử dụng, mới 99% thôi.

Giá: 5tr400.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một mớ Harmonic mặt bích:
Thanks các bác:

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em tay robot Mitsubishi RV-N4 6 bậc tự do, trọng lương khoảng 100kg, tủ điện hơn 100kg nữa.
Đầy đủ phụ kiện: tủ điện, tay điều khiển, cáp, tài liệu trong tủ đầy đủ nhưng tiếng Nhật.
Giá em nó: 21 triệu.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đại hạ giá cặp ray 45 dài 2m5 siêu khủng, nặng 68kg, 100k/kg thôi, mại dô các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Kiến

Đăng nhờ các bác!
Mình cần mua máy phay mini IAI hoặc xác máy như hình, ai có alo cho mình 0983.668.623

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: cặp ray iko 1.44m, trượt khí nén hành trình 750mm đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

còn nguồn 24v nào không anh ơi.

----------


## phuocviet346

> còn nguồn 24v nào không anh ơi.


Nguồn 24V bác chơi hàng mới Meanwell không
Output: 14.6A giá 1.2M
Output: 4.5A giá 570K 
Bảo hành: 12 tháng và bao ship Viettel

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Nguồn 24V bác chơi hàng mới Meanwell không
> Output: 14.6A giá 1.2M
> Output: 4.5A giá 570K 
> Bảo hành: 12 tháng và bao ship Viettel


nguồn Meanwell nhìn mảnh mai quá. em dùng chắc vài bữa.

Nguồn Siemens 24v 10A bác để nhiêu. Báo giá luôn con S7-200

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nếu chê Meanwell thì sao bác ko mua quách Omron chính hãng cho khỏe, giá chỉ đắt hơn Meanwell tí?

----------


## phuocviet346

> nguồn Meanwell nhìn mảnh mai quá. em dùng chắc vài bữa.
> 
> Nguồn Siemens 24v 10A bác để nhiêu. Báo giá luôn con S7-200


Bác sang thế, nguồn Siemens em chỉ lắp cho dòng PLC S7-300 trở lên, còn dòng S7-200 em chơi toàn Meanwell chuẩn. Còn Meanwell hàng nhái thì hơn xui.
Em lắp nguồn Meanwell mấy tủ điện chạy cả ngày lẫn đêm chẳng vấn đề gì, CÒn hàng Omron loại xịn thì ok chứ dòng giá rẻ thì cũng hơn xui lắm.

----------


## blacksky2411

> còn nguồn 24v nào không anh ơi.


Em không có nguồn bác ơi.
Thanks bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Bác sang thế, nguồn Siemens em chỉ lắp cho dòng PLC S7-300 trở lên, còn dòng S7-200 em chơi toàn Meanwell chuẩn. Còn Meanwell hàng nhái thì hơn xui.
> Em lắp nguồn Meanwell mấy tủ điện chạy cả ngày lẫn đêm chẳng vấn đề gì, CÒn hàng Omron loại xịn thì ok chứ dòng giá rẻ thì cũng hơn xui lắm.


em bỏ ra 300 chai chẳng lẽ lại tiếc cái nguồn hả bác. Máy ép gạch nó rung mạnh lắm, mấy em ẻo lả chịu không nổi  :Big Grin: . Bác inbox giá chuẩn ok em hốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacksky2411

2 em đảo chiều motor AC và mớ rơle như hình. Giá: 600k.
thanks các bác.

Một sợi cáp encoder zin của yaskawa sigma2 dài 4.5m. giá 300k.

----------


## blacksky2411

1 cây ray SSR25 dài 1m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi ra được cặp 500mm làm Z là tuyệt vời.
Giá:đã bán.

1 cây ray NSK LH25 dài 1m, 2 con trượt. Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hoahong102

> 2 em đảo chiều motor AC và mớ rơle như hình. Giá: 600k.
> thanks các bác.
> 
> Một sợi cáp encoder zin của yaskawa sigma2 dài 4.5m. giá 300k.


Gạch cái mớ role

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Gạch cái mớ role


Ok bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: sợi cáp sigma2 đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em PLC Omron C200HX CPU 44, kèm theo mốt mớ module, đã test lên nguồn. Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## hoahong102

cho mình hủy gạch mớ role. vì ko biết dùng nó vào đâu để mấy bác yêu khoa học nghiên cứu

----------


## blacksky2411

> cho mình hủy gạch mớ role. vì ko biết dùng nó vào đâu để mấy bác yêu khoa học nghiên cứu


OK bác.
2 em đảo chiều motor AC 220v của OM và mơ rơle như hình. Giá: 600K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Đăng nhờ các bác!
> Mình cần mua máy phay mini IAI hoặc xác máy như hình, ai có alo cho mình 0983.668.623


thằng ku em đang có con như này cần bán mai bác alo em nhé

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em PLC Omron C200HX CPU 44, kèm theo mốt mớ module, đã test lên nguồn. Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ ụ động và chống tâm để chế máy tiện gỗ hoặc trục A đường kính kẹp lên đến 300mm.
- Ụ động có sẵn bạc đạn đỡ, cốt sau lắp được puly, có sẵn mặt bích trước, chỉ cần taro 3 lỗ là lắp đươc mâm cặp hoặc làm chấu gỗ cũng dễ dàng.
- Chống tâm có cơ cấu ép tâm bặng tay gạt nhanh.

có sẵn chân đế, dễ dang lắp đặt.

Bác nào cần chế máy tiện gỗ hay trục A máy gỗ thì khỏi chê. Giá: 3tr500/bộ (gồm ụ động và chống tâm)
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em còn 3 cặp ray SHS35 dài gần 3m (2.96m), bác nào hốt hết sẽ có giá tốt nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có một mớ hộp số Harmonic ra mặt bích size 20, 25 và 32 có số lượng cho 1 loại.
Bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## tranhop

Chào bác. Bác cho xin hình ảnh, thông tin, cả số lượng kèm giá (nếu lấy số lượng hoặc lẻ) từng loại hộp số mà bác đang có vào inbox mình nhé. Cảm ơn bác chủ.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Một cặp ben điện của cửa tự động, 24v dài hơn 800mm hành trình 600mm, tải 6000N. Hàng thụy sĩ nhé.
Bác nào cần chế cửa tự đông các loại thì lấy em nó về thì khỏi chê.
Giá: đã bán

Thanks các bác.

----------


## CNC abc

> combo THK KR33 hành trình 200mm, vitme bước 5 . Giá: 900K/bộ.


Cái này còn k bác? Nếu còn em đăng ký 1 bộ.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cái này còn k bác? Nếu còn em đăng ký 1 bộ.


Mấy bộ đó hết hàng rồi bác ơi. Thanks bác.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## voccnc

> Em có một mớ hộp số Harmonic ra mặt bích size 20, 25 và 32 có số lượng cho 1 loại.
> Bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
> Thanks các bác.


Bác này có nhiều motor thế, bán rẻ em motor+driver chạy pulse/dir đi

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác này có nhiều motor thế, bán rẻ em motor+driver chạy pulse/dir đi


Mấy em này không có driver bác ơi.

----------


## Cncbl

> Em còn 3 cặp ray SHS35 dài gần 3m (2.96m), bác nào hốt hết sẽ có giá tốt nhé.
> Thanks các bác.


giá bao nhieu 1 cặp vậy bác. 0947216576

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em PLC Omron C200HX CPU 44, kèm theo mốt mớ module, đã test lên nguồn. Giá: 2tr300.
Một em tay robot Mitsubishi RV-N4 cao 1m1 nặng khoảng 100kg, tủ điện, cáp, dây dợ và tay handle còn đầy đủ, thanh lý cho gon xưởng đây.
Giá: 19tr (không bao lên điện và ship nhé(.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Cặp ben điện 24v cửa tự động đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

update: PLC omron đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

1 cây ray SSR25 dài 1m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi ra được cặp 500mm làm Z là tuyệt vời.
Giá: 1tr200.

1 cây ray NSK LH25 dài 1m, 2 con trượt. Giá: 700k.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đại hạ giá vài món:
- Nguồn đủ các điện áp: 500K/cái

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 3 bộ combo ráp thành XY cho máy double Y là đúng bài.

- Combo Y 2 bộ dài 1200mm hành trình 750mm, dùng ray bản 42mm áp má 4 con trượt, 
có cơ cấu ép ray, khỏi sợ rơ ráo gì cả, vitme phi 16 hay 20mm (chưa tháo ra đo chính xác) bước 20.
mặt bích 90, 2 bộ còn 1 khớp nối thôi lỗ 14mm luôn.
- Combo X dài 1040mm hành trình 740mm, ray 25 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 20.
Toàn bộ nhôm đúc rất nặng, khoảng 50kg cho 3 bộ.

Kết hợp lại làm máy double Y hành trình 740 x 850mm, dùng phay gỗ hay chơi nhôm tốc độ cao thì khỏi chê.

Cả 3 bộ giá: 11tr.
Ai muốn tăng hành trình X thì em còn 1 bộ dài hơn, hành trình 1040mm, đổi qua thì cộng thêm 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em kẹp khí nén 2 chấu của hãng SCHUNK mã PGN 125-2
Lực kẹp: 1500N. Giá: có gạch.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

2 em hộp số vuông góc, tỉ số 1/25, lỗ vào 8mm, cốt ra 10mm, mặt bích 40mm của hãng NEUGART mã WPLE40.
Giá: 600k/2 em.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 3 bộ combo ráp thành XY cho máy double Y là đúng bài.

- Combo Y 2 bộ dài 1200mm hành trình 750mm, dùng ray bản 42mm áp má 4 con trượt, 
có cơ cấu ép ray, khỏi sợ rơ ráo gì cả, vitme phi 16 hay 20mm (chưa tháo ra đo chính xác) bước 20.
mặt bích 90, 2 bộ còn 1 khớp nối thôi lỗ 14mm luôn.
- Combo X dài 1040mm hành trình 740mm, ray 25 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 20.
Toàn bộ nhôm đúc rất nặng, khoảng 50kg cho 3 bộ.

Kết hợp lại làm máy double Y hành trình 740 x 850mm, dùng phay gỗ hay chơi nhôm tốc độ cao thì khỏi chê.

Cả 3 bộ giá: 11tr.
Ai muốn tăng hành trình X thì em còn 1 bộ dài hơn, hành trình 1040mm, đổi qua thì cộng thêm 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Giảm giá vài món:
1 cây ray SSR25 dài 1m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi ra được cặp 500mm làm Z là tuyệt vời.
Giá: đã bán

Thanks các bác.

----------


## setwon

> 2 em hộp số vuông góc, tỉ số 1/25, lỗ vào 8mm, cốt ra 10mm, mặt bích 40mm của hãng NEUGART mã WPLE40.
> Giá: 600k/2 em.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Hộp số của bác có rơ nhiều không ạ? Em muốn làm trục A liệu có được không?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hộp số của bác có rơ nhiều không ạ? Em muốn làm trục A liệu có được không?


Loại này rất nhỏ, nên không phù hợp làm trục A đâu bác.

Muốn lám trục A thì còn nhiều loại khác ngon hơn nhiều mà:

và còn nhiều loại khác nữa, qua zalo gửi thêm hình nhé.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: cây vitme phi 40 dài 2.5m đã bán.
Còn cặp ray HSR45 dài 2.5m nặng 70kg tải siêu khủng. Giá: 6tr500.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Hộ số Harmonic các loại, có số lượng:
> Đính kèm 33108
> Thanks các bác.


Bác có hộp số hành tinh gắn cho servo 200w cua tákawa ko ah...ti so 1:5 ấy
Nếu có đe em cái 2 -Tam0909040310

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác có hộp số hành tinh gắn cho servo 200w cua tákawa ko ah...ti so 1:5 ấy
> Nếu có đe em cái 2 -Tam0909040310


Em chỉ còn loại 1/3, 1/9, 1/10, 1/15 và các loại Harmonic thôi bác.
1/5 hết hàng rồi.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em hộp số 1/100 của hãng CST đẹp không tì vết làm truc A hay trục C nếu đẹp. không cần nói nhiều nhìn hình các bác sẽ mê liền.


Lại tiếp 1 em Harmonic khủng long size 50 tỉ số 1/100 xuyên cốt. Ai chơi 5 trục mang spindle thì quá dữ.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp BK40 của hãng GMT còn zin, toàn bộ bạc 7xxx. Giá: 1tr200.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanks các bác.

----------


## CKD

Có cái khúc robot be bé lăn lóc hả bác chủ  :Smile:

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có cái khúc robot be bé lăn lóc hả bác chủ


Cái đó em bán rồi bác. bác thích mấy em nhỏ nhỏ đó thì khi nào có em hú bác.
thanks bác.

----------


## CKD

> Cái đó em bán rồi bác. bác thích mấy em nhỏ nhỏ đó thì khi nào có em hú bác.
> thanks bác.


Quan trọng là nhỏ tiền bác ạ, định sưu tầm em nó để tìm các giải pháp ứng dụng.
Quan tâm Arm hoặc Scara be bé  :Smile:

----------


## blacksky2411

> Quan trọng là nhỏ tiền bác ạ, định sưu tầm em nó để tìm các giải pháp ứng dụng.
> Quan tâm Arm hoặc Scara be bé


Bác hỗ trợ anh em nhiều nên em sẽ hỗ trợ lại.
khi nào có sẽ mua giúp không cần tiền cafe luôn. Vậy được chưa bác. :d

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## truongkiet

> Một em hộp số 1/100 của hãng CST đẹp không tì vết làm truc A hay trục C nếu đẹp. không cần nói nhiều nhìn hình các bác sẽ mê liền.
> 
> 
> Lại tiếp 1 em Harmonic khủng long size 50 tỉ số 1/100 xuyên cốt. Ai chơi 5 trục mang spindle thì quá dữ.
> 
> 
> Thanks các bác.


sao không thấy giá nhỉ.hộp số gì mà sáng bóng vậy,mua về sao nỡ sài

----------


## blacksky2411

Module em Harmonic size 32 xuyên cốt, tỉ số 1/100 thiếu em bạc đan con lăn, bán cho anh em chế cháo. Giá: 400K.


Vài em Harmonic size 25 tỉ số 1/100 và 1/160, ra mặt bích. Giá 2tr500.


Và còn nhiều loại hộp số khác nữa, liên hệ zalo nhé các bác.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hai em Hảmonic size 20 tỉ số 1/80 ra mặt bích rất hầm hố, to hơn em size 25 luôn, lỗ cốt 8mm, 
có thể tiện thành 12 hay 14mm đều ổn, do em nó dùng khớp cắc đăng nên các bác vô tư móc lỗ mà vẫn chạy chính xác.

Giá 1.8tr/ em, cả 2 thì 3tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Gamo

> sao không thấy giá nhỉ.hộp số gì mà sáng bóng vậy,mua về sao nỡ sài


Ôm nó làm gối đi bác... giống Nam mập buổi tối ôm sờ pín thay cho gái á...

----------


## blacksky2411

> Ôm nó làm gối đi bác... giống Nam mập buổi tối ôm sờ pín thay cho gái á...


Em cũng có nỡ sài đâu, nên đem lên đây cho anh em có nhu cầu sài đỡ phí.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Em cũng có nỡ sài đâu, nên đem lên đây cho anh em có nhu cầu sài đỡ phí.


Anh  Hieu oi , cap vitme hanh trinh 1.5m hom truoc em có alo anh nhớ kiếm giúp em nha
Tam-0909040310

----------


## blacksky2411

> Anh  Hieu oi , cap vitme hanh trinh 1.5m hom truoc em có alo anh nhớ kiếm giúp em nha
> Tam-0909040310


OK bác. có báo liền cho bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một bộ ben trượt điện bằng nhôm đúc, dài 700mm, hành trình 400mm, thân 110mm, cốt phi 60mm trượt tròn chống xoay 6 rãnh bi, chịu tải khỏi chê.
kéo qua puly răng có sẵn dây cuaro, chưa có motor. Mặt bích motor 100mm. Nặng 26kg. Hàng chưa sài nhé.
Giá: 2tr800.

Thanks các bác.

.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 3 bộ combo ráp thành XY cho máy double Y là đúng bài.

- Combo Y 2 bộ dài 1200mm hành trình 750mm, dùng ray bản 42mm áp má 4 con trượt, 
có cơ cấu ép ray, khỏi sợ rơ ráo gì cả, vitme phi 16 hay 20mm (chưa tháo ra đo chính xác) bước 20.
mặt bích 90, đủ khớp nối.
- Combo X dài 1040mm hành trình 740mm, ray 25 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 20.
Toàn bộ nhôm đúc rất nặng, khoảng 50kg cho 3 bộ.

Kết hợp lại làm máy double Y hành trình 740 x 850mm, dùng phay gỗ hay chơi nhôm tốc độ cao thì khỏi chê.

Cả 3 bộ giá: 11tr chẵn.
Ai muốn tăng hành trình X thì em còn 1 bộ dài hơn, hành trình 1040mm, đổi qua thì cộng thêm 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

cặp ray con lăn IKO LRXDG25 dài 1170mm, màu đen bóng đẹp. cặp màu trắng đã bán. Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trục A cho Kim loại: nhôm, đồng, thép. Loại Harmonic, size 32, gang đúc,năngj khoảng 16kg, nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cứng vững tuyệt vời, tỉ số 1:157, lỗ cốt vào 14mm, không độ rơ.
Đường kính mặt bích ra 114mm đường kính ngoài khoảng 160mm, Tâm cao 100mm, phù hợp lắp mâm cặp 160mm là tuyệt.
phù hợp chơi hàng năgn ký không cần tốc độ cao mà chính xác.

Giá em nó: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Harmonic các loại, có số lượng:

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em robot Mitubishi đầy đủ phụ kiện.

Có bác nào quan tâm máy nén khí trục vít không ạ, Có 2 em nén khí trục vít hàng japan 11KW, để dành 1 em cắt plasma, thanks lý bớt 1 em.
Ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ zalo nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em máy in đầu cos (in nhãn cáp) của hãng canon japan MK2100, tiếng nhật, đã test ngon lành cành đào, 
bán phím bị mất 3 phím nhưng vẫn bấm OK nhé, adapter thì không zin theo máy.
Ngoái 2 cái đó ra là chất lương khỏi phải bàn cho em chính hãng japan.
Có luôn software kết nối với máy tính để nhập liệu và in hàng loại, khỏi mất công gõ trên phím.

Giá ra đi em dịu: đã bán, có sẵn 1 ruy băng mực chính hãng chỉ mới test một ít thôi.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

2 em đảo chiều motor AC 220v của OM và mơ rơle như hình. Giá: 500K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một mớ van đủ loại điện áp 24v và xilanh như hình 500K.


Bộ nguồn siêu âm 25Khz 800w. Giá: 2tr300.


Bể siêu âm có 8 cục rung, bằng inox dài 630 x 290mm cao 240mm, chưa có nguồn nhé. Giá: 1tr200.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Giảm giá em máy in đầu cos còn đã bán chẵn cho đi nhanh.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## aiemphuong

cái này giảm giá 600k thì mình lấy nha.



> Hộp số của bác có rơ nhiều không ạ? Em muốn làm trục A liệu có được không?

----------


## aiemphuong

cây ray 2 block giảm 600k thì mình lấy 



> Giảm giá vài món:
> 1 cây ray SSR25 dài 1m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi ra được cặp 500mm làm Z là tuyệt vời.
> Giá: 1tr200 còn 1tr
> Đính kèm 36918Đính kèm 36919Đính kèm 36920
> 
> 1 cây ray NSK LH25 tải nặng 2 con trượt. Giá 700K.
> Đính kèm 36921Đính kèm 36922
> 
> Cặp ray HSR45 khủng dài 2m5, 4 con trượt. Giá 6tr500.
> ...

----------


## blacksky2411

> cây ray 2 block giảm 600k thì mình lấy


Liên hệ em đi bác, bán bác luôn. thanks bác.
Update: máy in đầu cos đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray SHS35 tải khủng trượt êm ái dài  gần 3m (2.96m).
Bi bọng sáng bóng, 4 con trượt. Giá cực tốt: 8tr/cặp.
Ai làm máy gỗ 1325 lụm cặp này thì khỏi lăn tăn về tải nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ụ đông làm máy tiên là tuyệt đỉnh, hàng nặng ký, khoảng 60kg. 
Lắp motor kéo qua day cuaro và thêm mặt bích mâm cặp nữa là có ngay đầu headstock máy tiện.
Giá: đã bán
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em hộp số 1/100 của hãng CST đẹp không tì vết làm truc A hay trục C nếu đẹp. không cần nói nhiều nhìn hình các bác sẽ mê liền.
Giá: đã bán.

Một em Harmonic siêu khủng size 50 tỉ số 1/100. Giá: 6tr500.
Đính kèm 37920

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Vỉ loa siêu âm đã bán. Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray con lăn size 25 dài 1170mm hàng đen bóng của IKO.
Giảm giá kịch sàn: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: cặp ray con lăn đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ trục A cho Kim loại: nhôm, đồng, thép. Loại Harmonic, size 32, gang đúc,năngj khoảng 16kg, nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng cứng vững tuyệt vời, tỉ số 1:157, lỗ cốt vào 14mm, không độ rơ.
Đường kính mặt bích ra 114mm đường kính ngoài khoảng 160mm, Tâm cao 100mm, phù hợp lắp mâm cặp 160mm là tuyệt.
phù hợp chơi hàng năgn ký không cần tốc độ cao mà chính xác.

Giá em nó: 4tr500 nghìn.

Bộ nguồn siêu âm tần số 25Khz công suất 800w đá test chạy ngon lành. Giá: 2tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ combo bằng thép KR55 hành trình 300, xé seal chụp hình.
Vitme phi 20 bước 20, hàng siêu đẹp. Nặng gần 30kg.
Dùng làm Z máy gỗ hay máy chạy nhôm tốc độ cao là tuyệt vời.
 Giá 4tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em nén trục vít công suất 11hp, 1.5m3/phút cũa hãng KOBELCO japan..
trong ruột còn nguyên zin. Có bác nào yêu không ạ.
0. nặng khoảng 400-500kg.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

nhìn ham qua nhưng k kham được bác blacksky2411 ah.hix!e này đang chạy ngon chứ?có sấy luôn k? để e hỏi ông anh xem ông ý có lấy k

----------


## blacksky2411

> nhìn ham qua nhưng k kham được bác blacksky2411 ah.hix!e này đang chạy ngon chứ?có sấy luôn k? để e hỏi ông anh xem ông ý có lấy k


Hàng mới xuống công chưa lên điện nhé bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray HSR45 dài 2m5 siêu tải còn bót cực kỳ. màu vang của mỡ nhé, không phai rỉ sét đâu.
Bác nào làm máy kim loại tải nặng thì hôt nhé. Giá: 6tr500.

Sắp về 1 lô đầu BT30 sài collet NBC 10, hàng nguyên hộp luôn nhé, có luôn collet đủ số cho em nó nhé.
Bác nào thích thì liên hẹ sớm nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## conga

Bác Hiếu có cặp ray nào dài tầm 800 ( 2block) , 400(1block)  THK 35 ko ạ, Block có cánh thì càng tốt
E nhìn thì có đoạn này.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác Hiếu có cặp ray nào dài tầm 800 ( 2block) , 400(1block)  THK 35 ko ạ, Block có cánh thì càng tốt
> E nhìn thì có đoạn này.


Cặp HSR35 dài 400 có cánh thì em có đó bác, còn 800 thì không có rồi, liên hệ Zalo em nhé. Thanks bác

Up hình đầu BT30 NBS10 siêu đẹp. Giá: 1tr200/con, Trong hình chưa có collet nhé. Thanks các bác.

----------


## mactech

Như alo bác,  em đã thanh toán lấy BT30-NBS10-75 + 1 collet 8mm sáng bóng nhé. Gửi Phạm Minh Thành 0912850168, số 42, ngõ 230/31 Định Công Thượng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, viteo thường à. Thanks bác

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Như alo bác,  em đã thanh toán lấy BT30-NBS10-75 + 1 collet 8mm sáng bóng nhé. Gửi Phạm Minh Thành 0912850168, số 42, ngõ 230/31 Định Công Thượng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, viteo thường à. Thanks bác


Thanks bác. Đầu này em còn nhé, các bác ai muốn ôm hết thì có giá tốt nhé. 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một bộ ben trượt điện bằng nhôm đúc, dài 700mm, hành trình 400mm, thân 110mm, cốt phi 60mm trượt tròn chống xoay 6 rãnh bi, chịu tải khỏi chê.
kéo qua puly răng có sẵn dây cuaro, chưa có motor. Mặt bích motor 100mm. Nặng 26kg. Hàng chưa sài nhé.
Giá: 2tr800.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em robot Mitubishi đầy đủ phụ kiện: tủ điện, tay handle, dây cáp, Giá ra đi êm dịu: 15tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em nén khí trục vít đẹp mê ly, công suất 11 HP, lưu lượng 1.5m3/phút, có bộ sấy khí bên trong luôn rồi, nặng 400kg. diện 3 pha 200v. 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## cncchi

e đang cần cái động cơ panasonic ac servo mã mhmd052G1U.a có ko nhỉ

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 3 bộ combo ráp thành XY cho máy double Y là đúng bài.

- Combo Y 2 bộ dài 1200mm hành trình 750mm, dùng ray bản 42mm áp má 4 con trượt, 
có cơ cấu ép ray, khỏi sợ rơ ráo gì cả, vitme phi 16 hay 20mm (chưa tháo ra đo chính xác) bước 20.
mặt bích 90, 2 bộ còn 1 khớp nối thôi lỗ 14mm luôn.
- Combo X dài 1040mm hành trình 740mm, ray 25 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 20.
Toàn bộ nhôm đúc rất nặng, khoảng 50kg cho 3 bộ.

Kết hợp lại làm máy double Y hành trình 740 x 850mm, dùng phay gỗ hay chơi nhôm tốc độ cao thì khỏi chê.

Cả 3 bộ giá: 11tr.
Ai muốn tăng hành trình X thì em còn 1 bộ dài hơn, hành trình 1040mm, đổi qua thì cộng thêm 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI japan hàng nguyên xi chưa dùng 180K/kg.
Hành trình 900. nặng 16K, giá: 2tr300.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em biến tần Yaskawa V7 mini, 3 pha 220v, 1 pha vẫn chạy OK nhé, công suất 3.7kw, 400Hz, đã test ngon lành cành đào. Giá: 3tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy em đầu khoan taro tự động Selfeeder Japan, quay nhẹ nhàng trượt êm ái, có sẵn hệ trượt khí nén chính xác không rơ lắc, hộp số 1/3, chưa có motor.
Đem về lắp thêm motor là có em khoan tự động hàng đỉnh.
Em ngắn: 1tr100.
Em dài: 1tr300.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bốn bộ combo IAI:
- 1 bộ thon dài hành trình 300mm.
- 1 bộ ngắn, hành trình 100mm.
- 2 bộ còn lại hành trình 200mm, 1 bộ có thắng.
Giá cho cả 4 bộ: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Kiến

> Bốn bộ combo IAI:
> - 1 bộ thon dài hành trình 300mm.
> - 1 bộ ngắn, hành trình 100mm.
> - 2 bộ còn lại hành trình 200mm, 1 bộ có thắng.
> Giá cho cả 4 bộ: 2tr.
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 38534Đính kèm 38535Đính kèm 38536Đính kèm 38537


Mình đặt gạch 4 bộ này nhé. 0983.668.623

----------


## Kiến

> Bốn bộ combo IAI:
> - 1 bộ thon dài hành trình 300mm.
> - 1 bộ ngắn, hành trình 100mm.
> - 2 bộ còn lại hành trình 200mm, 1 bộ có thắng.
> Giá cho cả 4 bộ: 2tr.
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 38534Đính kèm 38535Đính kèm 38536Đính kèm 38537


Mình đặt gạch 4 bộ này nhé. 0983.668.623

----------


## blacksky2411

> Mình đặt gạch 4 bộ này nhé. 0983.668.623


Sorry bác, mình không nhận gạch nhé, bác thông cảm. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một mớ đầu BT30 NBS10 kẹp dao tối đa 10mm, hàng còn nguyên trong hộp xốp.
Hãng Big Daishowa tốc độ tối đa lên đến 20.000 vòng, các bác đừng so sánh với mấy em china là được.
Toàn bộ loại cán dài, có duy nhất 1 cái cán ngắn.
Giá: - Đầu BT30: 1tr200.
       - Collet mới: 300K/cái.
       - Collet cũ: 150k/cái.
       - nút NBC10 cũ: 300K/cái.

Ai ôm hết nguyên lô thì có giá tốt nhé: 14 đầu BT, 25 collet, thêm 5 cái nút nữa.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

update: 4 bộ combo IAI đã bán. Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray SHS35 tải khủng trượt êm ái dài gần 3m (2.96m).
Bi bọng sáng bóng, 4 con trượt, ray đen bóng không sợ rỉ sét nhé. Giá cực tốt: 8tr/cặp.
Ai làm máy gỗ 1325 lụm cặp này thì khỏi lăn tăn về tải nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có mấy cái collet YCC13 dùng cho spindle shino: 1 cái lỗ 10mm, 12mm, 13mm (chắc kẹp đc cho em 1/2" 12.7mm). Giá: 250k/cái.


Dây cáp lò xo 3 ruột, lõi 0.75mm,  dài 1.5m, kéo dãn ra gần 10m. Giá: 250k/sợi.
Dây cáp lò 4 ruột, lõi khoảng 0.5mm dài 0.5m, kéo dãn ra gần 3m. Giá: 100k/sợi.


Vài em bươm rung khí mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## vanminh989

Vài em bươm nước mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.


Thanks các bác.[/QUOTE]
 bơm nước này dùng làm mát spindle hay tưới nguội được không bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vài em bươm nước mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.
> 
> 
> Thanks các bác.


 bơm nước này dùng làm mát spindle hay tưới nguội được không bác[/QUOTE]

Tưới nguội OK, nhưng làm mát spindle sợ không đủ áp nhe bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Vài em bươm nước mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Bác chủ ơi, cái này hình như là con bơm rung khí thì phải? thường dùng làm ghế hoặc giường Mát xa. Nếu dùng làm bơm nước thì cực kì nguy hiểm!
Bác chủ kiểm tra lại!
Nếu em sai, thì bỏ quá cho em nhé!
Thanks,

----------

aiemphuong, blacksky2411

----------


## aiemphuong

> Bác chủ ơi, cái này hình như là con bơm rung khí thì phải? thường dùng làm ghế hoặc giường Mát xa. Nếu dùng làm bơm nước thì cực kì nguy hiểm!
> Bác chủ kiểm tra lại!
> Nếu em sai, thì bỏ quá cho em nhé!
> Thanks,


đúng ùi bác, nãy e cũng tính nói mà sợ mình sai nên nín luôn, lúc trước tìm hỉu thủy lực mô hình RC vô tình thấy con này, nó để là Air Compressor => máy nén khí. do e ko phải dân chuyên nên ko dám phán bừa, bác chủ xem lại đi để ng ta mua về sài nguy hiểm lắm. có gì sai sót mong bác chủ bỏ qua ạ.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác chủ ơi, cái này hình như là con bơm rung khí thì phải? thường dùng làm ghế hoặc giường Mát xa. Nếu dùng làm bơm nước thì cực kì nguy hiểm!
> Bác chủ kiểm tra lại!
> Nếu em sai, thì bỏ quá cho em nhé!
> Thanks,





> đúng ùi bác, nãy e cũng tính nói mà sợ mình sai nên nín luôn, lúc trước tìm hỉu thủy lực mô hình RC vô tình thấy con này, nó để là Air Compressor => máy nén khí. do e ko phải dân chuyên nên ko dám phán bừa, bác chủ xem lại đi để ng ta mua về sài nguy hiểm lắm. có gì sai sót mong bác chủ bỏ qua ạ.


Thanks 2 bác nhiều. Em mới xem lại tài liệu, đúng là nó là bơm rung khí. 
Thành thật xin lỗi các bác.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em hộp số 1/100 của hãng CST đẹp không tì vết làm truc A hay trục C nếu đẹp. không cần nói nhiều nhìn hình các bác sẽ mê liền.
Giá: 5tr500.


Một em Harmonic siêu khủng size 50 tỉ số 1/100. Giá: 6tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Hộp số CST sáng bóng đã bán.

Hộp số Hảmonis các loại size 20, 25, 32, 45, 50 tỉ số 1/50, 1/60, 1/80, 1/100, 1/120, 1/160 còn nhiều nhé các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Khoe con máy, sẵn khoe mấy bộ combo thép.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## vanminh989

hàng bác đẹp quá, nhì mà thèm à

----------


## blacksky2411

[QUOTE=blacksky2411;115960]Một mớ đầu BT30 NBS10 kẹp dao tối đa 10mm, hàng còn nguyên trong hộp xốp.
Hãng Big Daishowa tốc độ tối đa lên đến 20.000 vòng, các bác đừng so sánh với mấy em china là được.
Toàn bộ loại cán dài, có duy nhất 1 cái cán ngắn.
Giá: - Đầu BT30: 1tr200.
       - Collet mới: 300K/cái.
       - Collet cũ: 150k/cái.
       - nút NBC10 cũ: 300K/cái.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 2 con màn hình cảm ứng HMI của Proface GP2501-TC11 và GP2600-TC11 đẹp như mới, bác nào thích thì alo em nhé.
Giá: 3tr500 1 em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Vài em hộp số Harmonic loại hành tinh tỉ số 1/33 ra mặt bích,
 phù hợp chơi trục A máy gỗ từ vừa đến to.
Có nhiều size từ 20 đến 45, có sắn motor sigma 1 của yaskawa.
Bác nào chơi trục A thì liên hệ em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Lại tiếp một em siêu khủng long: Harmonic size 58, tỉ số 1/160. cốt vào 19mm, ra mặt bích. Giá: 7tr500.
Thanks các bác.
.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ combo bằng thép KR55 hành trình 300, xé seal chụp hình.
Vitme phi 20 bước 20, hàng siêu đẹp. Nặng gần 30kg.
Dùng làm Z máy gỗ hay máy chạy nhôm tốc độ cao là tuyệt vời.
 Giá 4tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: Máy nén khí trục vit kobelco 11hp đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 2 con màn hình cảm ứng HMI của Proface GP2501-TC11 và GP2600-TC11 đẹp như mới, bác nào thích thì alo em nhé. 
Đã test hoạt động bình thường nhé.
Giá: 3tr/1 em.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn vài em đầu BT30 NBS10 kẹp dao tối đa 10mm, hàng còn nguyên trong hộp xốp.
Hãng Big Daishowa tốc độ tối đa lên đến 20.000 vòng, các bác đừng so sánh với mấy em china là được.
Toàn bộ loại cán dài, có duy nhất 1 cái cán ngắn.
Giá: - Đầu BT30: 1tr200.
       - Collet mới: 300K/cái.
       - Collet cũ: 150k/cái.
       - nút NBC10 cũ: 300K/cái.

Ai ôm hết nguyên lô thì có giá tốt nhé: 14 đầu BT, 25 collet, thêm 5 cái nút nữa.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tiếp tục em khủng long hầm hố Harmonic CSF50-100-2UH xoay êm ái, nhẹ nhàng, bi sáng bóng, mỏng, gọn, chế 5 trục thì bá đạo.
Cần thêm thông tin thì Zalo em nhé.
Giá: 6tr500.
và vô số Harrmonic từ size 20 trở lên nhé, đủ loại.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 3 bộ combo ráp thành XY cho máy double Y là đúng bài.

- Combo Y 2 bộ dài 1200mm hành trình 750mm, dùng ray bản 42mm áp má 4 con trượt, 
có cơ cấu ép ray, khỏi sợ rơ ráo gì cả, vitme phi 16 hay 20mm (chưa tháo ra đo chính xác) bước 20.
mặt bích 90, đủ khớp nối.
- Combo X dài 1040mm hành trình 740mm, ray 25 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 20.
Toàn bộ nhôm đúc rất nặng, khoảng 50kg cho 3 bộ.

Kết hợp lại làm máy double Y hành trình 740 x 850mm, dùng phay gỗ hay chơi nhôm tốc độ cao thì khỏi chê.

Cả 3 bộ giá: 11tr chẵn.
Ai muốn tăng hành trình X thì em còn 1 bộ dài hơn, hành trình 1040mm, đổi qua thì cộng thêm 1tr500.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo IAI japan hàng nguyên xi chưa dùng 180K/kg.
Hành trình 900. nặng 16K, giá: 2tr300.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## CNC abc

Chào bác! 
Do em nhầm, mua 1 cái combo để làm trục Z mà về kiểm tra lại thì vitme bước 20. Nay em muốn mua 1 hộp số tỷ lệ 1:4 hoặc 1:5 để chuyển thành bước 5 hoặc 4. Bác xem có cái nào đáp ứng được không chọn giúp em nhé.
Thông số như sau: Cốt vitme combo 10mm, cốt motor 12.7 hoặc 14.
Bác tìm giúp em nhé.
Thank bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Chào bác! 
> Do em nhầm, mua 1 cái combo để làm trục Z mà về kiểm tra lại thì vitme bước 20. Nay em muốn mua 1 hộp số tỷ lệ 1:4 hoặc 1:5 để chuyển thành bước 5 hoặc 4. Bác xem có cái nào đáp ứng được không chọn giúp em nhé.
> Thông số như sau: Cốt vitme combo 10mm, cốt motor 12.7 hoặc 14.
> Bác tìm giúp em nhé.
> Thank bác.


Hi bác.
Em còn 1/3 lỗ vào 14mm được không bác, qua Zalo em gửi hình nhé. Thanks bác.

Mới có 1 ít gối BK20 của THK bác nào cần liên hệ em nhé. Giá: 500k/con.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## CNC abc

> Hi bác.
> Em còn 1/3 lỗ vào 14mm được không bác, qua Zalo em gửi hình nhé. Thanks bác.


Tỷ số 1/4 hay 1/5 thì mới chẵn chứ 1/3 thì 20/3=6.666 không khai báo cho mach3  đc ạ. Hay bác thử tìm dùm tỷ số 1/10 xem sao. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Tỷ số 1/4 hay 1/5 thì mới chẵn chứ 1/3 thì 20/3=6.666 không khai báo cho mach3  đc ạ. Hay bác thử tìm dùm tỷ số 1/10 xem sao. Cảm ơn bác


1/10 thì có sẵn, lỗ cốt 14mm độ rơ khoảng 3-5 arcmin.
Thanks bác.

----------


## vufree

mach3 chơi số lẻ vô tận có sao đâu Bác?

----------

blacksky2411, CNC abc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em đang khai báo stepper cho mach3 là 533,3333333333333333333333333333333 đây bác. Ai bảo ko chơi lẻ đc

----------

blacksky2411, CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> mach3 chơi số lẻ vô tận có sao đâu Bác?





> Em đang khai báo stepper cho mach3 là 533,3333333333333333333333333333333 đây bác. Ai bảo ko chơi lẻ đc


Số lẻ được hả bác, em mới làm lần đầu nên chưa rành, Hôm trước em đọc thấy bác nào đó trả lời là vitme bước 6 k xài được vì số lẻ nên em ngại.




> 1/10 thì có sẵn, lỗ cốt 14mm độ rơ khoảng 3-5 arcmin.
> Thanks bác.


em không rành về độ rơ do em k phải là dân cơ khí. 
Em không có Zalo nếu bác có xài viber thì cho em xin ảnh và giá qua số 0908592oo4 ạ

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## jeanvaljean

> 1/10 thì có sẵn, lỗ cốt 14mm độ rơ khoảng 3-5 arcmin.
> Thanks bác.


1/10 anh có mấy bộ? em muốn mua 2 bộ
cốt 14,xác đẹp ,ít rơ

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Bộ ụ động và chống tâm để chế máy tiện gỗ hoặc trục A đường kính kẹp lên đến 300mm.
> - Ụ động có sẵn bạc đạn đỡ, cốt sau lắp được puly, có sẵn mặt bích trước, chỉ cần taro 3 lỗ là lắp đươc mâm cặp hoặc làm chấu gỗ cũng dễ dàng.
> - Chống tâm có cơ cấu ép tâm bặng tay gạt nhanh.
> 
> có sẵn chân đế, dễ dang lắp đặt.
> 
> Bác nào cần chế máy tiện gỗ hay trục A máy gỗ thì khỏi chê. Giá: 3tr500/bộ (gồm ụ động và chống tâm)
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 36424Đính kèm 36425


Hàng này còn ko bác ?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hàng này còn ko bác ?


liên hệ zalo em nhe bác. thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một mớ các hộp số hành tinh của hãng Harmonic tỉ số 1/33 làm trục A cho máy gỗ, toàn bộ loại ra mặt bích tải lớn.
Đủ các size 20, 25, 32, 40, tỉ số cùng loại 1/33. Loại này chính xác cao, độ rơ < 3 arcmin nhé.
Liên hệ Zalo em để biết thêm chi tiết nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có mấy cái collet YCC13 dùng cho spindle shino: 1 cái lỗ 10mm, 12mm, 13mm (chắc kẹp đc cho em 1/2" 12.7mm). Giá: 250k/cái.
Đính kèm 38747

Dây cáp lò xo 3 ruột, lõi 0.75mm,  dài 1.5m, kéo dãn ra gần 10m. Giá: 250k/sợi.
Dây cáp lò 4 ruột, lõi khoảng 0.5mm dài 0.5m, kéo dãn ra gần 3m. Giá: 100k/sợi.
Đính kèm 38748Đính kèm 38749Đính kèm 38750

Vài em bươm rung khí mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.
Đính kèm 38751Đính kèm 38752Đính kèm 38753Đính kèm 38754

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một bộ ben trượt điện bằng nhôm đúc, dài 700mm, hành trình 400mm, thân 110mm, cốt phi 60mm trượt tròn chống xoay 6 rãnh bi, chịu tải khỏi chê.
kéo qua puly răng có sẵn dây cuaro, chưa có motor. Mặt bích motor 100mm. Nặng 26kg. Hàng chưa sài nhé.
Giá: 2tr800.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ nguồn siêu âm tần số 25Khz công suất 800w đã test chạy ngon lành. Giá: 2tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có bác nào thích chơi món này không?




Với có món này, em không tìm được thông tin gì về nó cả, có bác nào chơi qua em nó chưa ạ?

Thanks các bác.

----------


## aiemphuong

cái trên thì như con chuột máy tính, cài driver rùi set phím lại. thấy có mấy ông tây set lại làm jog cho cnc mach3

----------


## blacksky2411

Một ít mấy em step hàng Germany, 1.2Nm, size 56.
Có luôn hộp số, tỉ số hơi lẻ tí 1/3.7, có sẵn puly sài power lock. Giá: 400K/em, 10 cái 3tr.

.

Một em camera wireless Panasonic quay đa hướng hàng khủng, giá: 2tr800.


Hai bộ combo mini XY siêu đẹp, ray con lăn:
Bộ nhỏ hành trình 50x50mm, giá: 900K.
Bộ lớn hành trình 60x60mm, giá: 1tr300.
.

Khoe bộ trục A hôp số Harmonic chơi kim loại. Bác nào có nhu cầu Harmonic, trục A hay 5 trục thì liên hệ em nhé, đủ thể loại.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## legiao

Để cho 2 con bọ nầy nha bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Để cho 2 con bọ nầy nha bác


Bộ này em hết rồi bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ combo bằng thép KR55 hành trình 300, xé seal chụp hình.
Vitme phi 20 bước 20, hàng siêu đẹp. Nặng gần 30kg.
Dùng làm Z máy gỗ hay máy chạy nhôm tốc độ cao là tuyệt vời.
 Giá 4tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## dangkhoi

Bộ tay điều khiển kèm theo bộ dựng hình trong card dựng hình (do chuyên về máy tính) set qua dùng mach3

----------


## blacksky2411

Căph ray THK HSR45 siêu tải dài 2.5m, bác nào làm máy kim loại thì khỏi lăn tăn, chất lượng OK, nặng khoảng 70kg. Giá: 7tr.


Hộp số đủ loại: từ 1/3 đến 1/120, hành tinh, cyclo, Harmonic.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ KR65 hàng NEW chưa sử dụng, dài 1m đến 1m3, hành trình 600 đến 700. Nếu tháo 1 con trượt ra thì hành trình khoảng 800.

- Loại có vit me bước 25mm, giá: 130K/kg, mỗi bộ hơn 50kg chút. dùng làm double Y hay Z đều ngon, thêm một bộ ngang nằm trên nữa là được combo 600 x 600.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em có mấy cái collet YCC13 dùng cho spindle shino: 1 cái lỗ 10mm, 12mm, 13mm (chắc kẹp đc cho em 1/2" 12.7mm). Giá: 250k/cái.
> Đính kèm 38747
> 
> Dây cáp lò xo 3 ruột, lõi 0.75mm,  dài 1.5m, kéo dãn ra gần 10m. Giá: 250k/sợi.
> Đính kèm 38748Đính kèm 38749Đính kèm 38750
> 
> Vài em bươm rung khí mini hàng Philippines 17w, điện 100V, chưa sử dụng. Giá: 240k/cái.
> Đính kèm 38751Đính kèm 38752Đính kèm 38753Đính kèm 38754
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Cập nhật lại vài món.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn cặp ray cuối cùng, bản 35 loại SHS35 trượt cực kỳ êm ái, dài gần 3m (2.96m) hàng siêu đẹp, cặp 4 block, giá: 8tr.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có vài bộ step 3 pha hàng khủng, 16.5N, hàng Germany, điện áp trực tiếp AC 220v.
Motor size 110mm dài 230mm, cốt 19mm.
1 Driver gồm 2 Motor điều khiển độc lập xung step dir luôn. 
Bác nào chơi máy khủng hay robot khủng thì đem về lắp là khỏi chê luôn.

Giá: 1 bộ 10tr, bao gồm 1 Driver và 2 motor.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh ơi mã driver và động cơ là gì vậy anh? cho em xin để em tra xem nha anh. cái này gắn máy to của em hợp quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

> Em có vài bộ step 3 pha hàng khủng, 16.5N, hàng Germany, điện áp trực tiếp AC 220v.
> Motor size 110mm dài 230mm, cốt 19mm.
> 1 Driver gồm 2 Motor điều khiển độc lập xung step dir luôn. 
> Bác nào chơi máy khủng hay robot khủng thì đem về lắp là khỏi chê luôn.
> 
> Giá: 1 bộ 10tr, bao gồm 1 Driver và 2 motor.
> Thanks các bác.


Cho xin cái mã hoặc thứ gì để tra hướng dẫn sử dụng đi bác chủ
Hehe đụng hàng

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cho xin cái mã hoặc thứ gì để tra hướng dẫn sử dụng đi bác chủ
> Hehe đụng hàng


Sorry em chụp hình tệ quá.
Driver: WDM3-008, Motor: VRDM31122/5LWB.
Thanks bác.

----------


## pulse&dir

Có bán hộp giảm tốc tỉ lệ 1:3 đến 1:6 không bạn?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có bán hộp giảm tốc tỉ lệ 1:3 đến 1:6 không bạn?


Đầy đủ các loại hộp số luôn bác, qua Zalo em gửi hình tham khảo nhé.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý em nén khí trục vít nhỏ gọn xinh xinh.
Công suất 5HP, lưu lượng 650l/phút dư chơi máy em plasma CNC.
Dùng điện 3 pha 220v. Nặng khoảng 200kg.  Bao test ngon lành cành đào. Giá: 15tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ chiller giải nhiệt dầu, có luôn điều khiển nhiệt độ, 
- Cônng suất làm lạnh 300w, 
- Áp suất: 0.5 Mpa, 130l/phút.
- Điện 3 pha 200v.

Hàng chưa sài nhé. Giá: 8tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## blacksky2411

Lại tiếp một em siêu khủng long: Harmonic size 58, tỉ số 1/160. cốt vào 19mm, ra mặt bích. Giá: 7tr500.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có con Spindle, chẳng biết dùng viêc gì, có bác nào thấy qua chưa ạ, cho em mở mang tầm mắt.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

Chỉ thế thôi à
Lấy cây thước đo qua các chổ xem bác

----------


## Nam CNC

con này mài ông Hiếu ơi , nếu cái lổ nó có 1 bậc thẳng , phía sâu bên trong có ren phi 14 là đúng con gà đen luôn.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Chỉ thế thôi à
> Lấy cây thước đo qua các chổ xem bác


Thông số kích thước sơ bộ nhe anh: 
- Đường kính thân: 130mm
- Dài 350mm.
- Cốt ra: 36mm, có lỗ 15 ren 14mm.
- Tốc độ Max: 16000 vòng.
Còn điện áp và công suất thì em không thấy.

Theo em thì nó là spindle mài, không biết đúng không nữa?
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý em nén khí trục vít nhỏ gọn xinh xinh.
Công suất 5HP, lưu lượng 650l/phút dư chơi máy em plasma CNC.
Dùng điện 3 pha 220v. Bao test ngon lành cành đào. Giá: 15tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn map gang size 300x300x60mm, có một chỗ xấu gần mép ngoài do cấn đồ, bề mặt thì vẫn còn ngon lành, mịn màng.
Giá: 2tr500.

Em còn cái bàn map gang to khoảng 600 hoặc 700mm vuông, bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
Thanks các bác.
.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tấm đế tròn bằng gang, đường kính 320mm dày 29mm, da mịn màng.
Giá: 1tr200.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## inhainha

> Bàn map gang size 300x300x60mm, có một chỗ xấu gần mép ngoài do cấn đồ, bề mặt thì vẫn còn ngon lành, mịn màng.
> Giá: 2tr500.
> 
> Em còn cái bàn map gang to khoảng 600 hoặc 700mm vuông, bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
> Thanks các bác.
> .


Bác inbox cho cái bàn map gang 600mm vuông đi. Thanks

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Có mấy cái ụ xoay có sẵn mặt bích 110mm, cốt đầu vào 20mm, đầu ra là puly răng liền cốt. Giá: 250K/cái.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn map gang kích thước 600x700x102mm, Bề mặt không được sáng bóng, nhưng da vẻ còn láng, nặng khoảng 80kg.
Giá: 12tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

> Bàn map gang kích thước 600x700x102mm, Bề mặt không được sáng bóng, nhưng da vẻ còn láng, nặng khoảng 80kg.
> Giá: 12tr.
> Thanks các bác.


Sao nhẹ vậy bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> Sao nhẹ vậy bác


Nó không phải khối đặc bác ơi.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có con máy tinh bao gồm 3 cái card công nghiệp này, có bác nào chơi không ạ.
Giá ra đi nhanh: 3tr500 không bao test nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Motor AC servo Yaskawa sigma 2 1.8KW tốc dộ 1500rpm, 11.5Nm, có thắng. Giá: 2tr500.
Còn vài con sigma 1 400w và 750w, chỉ motor thôi. Ai cần zalo em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có bác nào chơi lô này không ạ? 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có vài bộ step 3 pha hàng khủng, 16.5N, hàng Germany, điện áp trực tiếp AC 220v.
Motor size 110mm dài 230mm, cốt 19mm.
1 Driver gồm 2 Motor điều khiển độc lập xung step dir luôn. 
Bác nào chơi máy khủng hay robot khủng thì đem về lắp là khỏi chê luôn.

Giá: 1 bộ 10tr, bao gồm 1 Driver và 2 motor.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ KR65 hàng NEW chưa sử dụng, dài 1m đến 1m3, hành trình 600 đến 700. Nếu tháo 1 con trượt ra thì hành trình khoảng 800.
Có 2 loại:
- Loại không có vitme, giá: 110K/kg mỗi bộ khoảng 47kg, 
nếu bác nào chịu chơi thì dùng 2 bộ thêm cây vitme ở giữa là có ngay trục Y hành trình 600 siêu cứng vững cho máy H.

- Loại có vit me bước 25mm, giá: 130K/kg, mỗi bộ hơn 50kg chút. dùng làm double Y hay Z đều ngon, thêm một bộ ngang nằm trên nữa là được combo 600 x 600.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

> Có con Spindle, chẳng biết dùng viêc gì, có bác nào thấy qua chưa ạ, cho em mở mang tầm mắt.
> Thanks các bác.


inbox giá cục này đi chủ thớt

----------


## blacksky2411

> inbox giá cục này đi chủ thớt


Em đó 6tr500 nhe bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu headstock máy tiện rút mini, kẹp tối đa 12mm,
quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. đã có ben thiyr lực luôn.
Giá: 2tr800.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn 6 đầu BT30 NBS10 kẹp dao tối đa 10mm, hàng còn nguyên trong hộp xốp.
Hãng Big Daishowa tốc độ tối đa lên đến 20.000 vòng, các bác đừng so sánh với mấy em china là được.
Toàn bộ loại cán dài và 18 em collet NBC (8 em trong hộp, 10 em dùng rồi).
Giá: [COLOR="#0000FF"]- Đầu BT30: 1tr200.

       - Collet mới: 250K/cái.
       - Collet cũ: 150k/cái.

Ai ôm hết giá: 8tr nhé.
Thanks các bác.[/QUOTE]

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ nguồn siêu âm tần số 25Khz công suất 800w đã test chạy ngon lành. Giá: 2tr200.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn map gang size 300x300x60mm, có một chỗ xấu gần mép ngoài do cấn đồ, bề mặt thì vẫn còn ngon lành, mịn màng.
Giá: 2tr500.

Thanks các bác.
Đính kèm 43069Đính kèm 43070.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có mấy em biến tần A500 công suất 3.7kw 5HP, điện 220v, hoạt động hoàn hảo.
Giá: 3tr200.
Thanks các bác.
.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray THK bản 25 SNS25 có đêmnhuwjaj trượt êm ái 6 con trượt, dài 1.26m . Giá: 2tr800/cặp.


Bộ hộp số Harmonic cho kim loại mini, tỉ số 1/158, size 20 và 25, có sẵn chân đế vuông góc, ra mặt bích.
- Bộ lớn: 2tr800.
- Bộ nhỏ: 2tr200.


Biến tần Mitsubishi A500 điện 220v 3.7KW đời mới. Giá: 3tr200/cái.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em biến tần Yaskawa V7 mã V7AA27P5 công suất 5.5Kw, 220v, Giá: 4tr200.

Em còn vài con giống vậy nhưng không có màn hình, 
hoạt đông hoàn hảo ai cần thì có giá tốt nhé, setup thông số theo yêu cầu sẵn luôn. Giá: 3tr500.
Số lượng có giá tốt.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## hoangmanh

A hiếu cái thùng dầu làm lạnh còn không vậy?

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> A hiếu cái thùng dầu làm lạnh còn không vậy?


còn đó bác, rãnh ghé qua em xem rồi xách con Harmonic về luôn nhé, không thấy bác liên hệ em gì hết.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em đang có lô step 3 pha loại 4, 6 và 16NM, Driver chạy 1 và loại chạy 2 motor, nguồn trực tiếp 220v. (nợ hình)
Chơi máy gỗ 1325 hay máy kim loại gì cũng ổn.
Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thêm vài hình ảnh và giá cả cho mấy em 3 pha:

- Bộ Driver chạy 2 con 4Nm 3910, Giá: 4 tr.
- Bộ chạy 1 con 6Nm 3913, Giá: 2tr500.
- Bộ chạy 2 con 16Nm, Giá: 9tr500.

Lấy số lượng có giá tốt nhé.

Ai chơi máy gỗ 1325 chạy song mã thanh răng thì đúng bài, mấy em này vừa mạnh vừa mượt.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Thêm vài hình ảnh và giá cả cho mấy em 3 pha:
> 
> - Bộ Driver chạy 2 con 4Nm 3910, Giá: 4 tr.
> - Bộ chạy 1 con 6Nm 3913, Giá: 2tr500.
> - Bộ chạy 2 con 16Nm, Giá: 9tr500.
> 
> Lấy số lượng có giá tốt nhé.
> 
> Ai chơi máy gỗ 1325 chạy song mã thanh răng thì đúng bài, mấy em này vừa mạnh vừa mượt.
> Thanks các bác.


loại này chạy max đc bao nhiêu vòng/phút vậy bác?

----------


## MinhPT

> Thêm vài hình ảnh và giá cả cho mấy em 3 pha:
> 
> - Bộ Driver chạy 2 con 4Nm 3910, Giá: 4 tr.
> - Bộ chạy 1 con 6Nm 3913, Giá: 2tr500.
> - Bộ chạy 2 con 16Nm, Giá: 9tr500.
> 
> Lấy số lượng có giá tốt nhé.


Bác có thông tin về tốc độ max rpm? độ phân giải theo driver là 0.36 hay 0.72 độ không?

----------


## emptyhb

Hộ bác chủ, trước em cũng bán mấy bộ như này, biểu đồ momen của motor các bác tham khảo link này:

moteur-vrdm39.pdf

----------

blacksky2411, thuyên1982

----------


## blacksky2411

> loại này chạy max đc bao nhiêu vòng/phút vậy bác?


Em chưa test tốc độ tối đa  mấy em này, con 16Nm thì lên đc 2500 vòng ok.




> Bác có thông tin về tốc độ max rpm? độ phân giải theo driver là 0.36 hay 0.72 độ không?


Theo tài liệu độ phân giải là 10.000 xung đó bác.

----------


## MinhPT

> Em chưa test tốc độ tối đa  mấy em này, con 16Nm thì lên đc 2500 vòng ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Theo tài liệu độ phân giải là 10.000 xung đó bác.


Vâng, ở chế độ Micro-step là 2000, 4000, 5000, 10000, độ phân giải góc cao hơn Alpha step nhiều.

Theo đồ thị momen lực thì 6Nm giảm còn 3Nm khi tốc độ đến 900rpm, không biết so với Alpha thế nào.

(ủn giúp bác chủ là chính)

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## ducduy9104

Con này dù không phải close-loop như alpha nhưng độ phân giải cao với moment lớn thì so trong tầm step thường là trùm rồi.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy cha đi mua driver thì cẩn thận vụ marketing về độ phân giải cho step thường. Ko có encoder thì độ phân giải đó chỉ là microstep thui (trừ khi con motor này có 10000 răng mà tui cá là ko có). Mà microstepping muốn bao nhiêu chả được. Nhiều driver cho phép tới 128000 xung/vòng.

Nói gì thì nói, đám step 3 pha này quá ngon.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

- Loại này còn có dòng chạy close-loop luôn, nhưng chưa tìm ra driver.
- Hãng Schneider có phát triển driver có module đọc encoder riêng, 
đang có vài cái driver này mà lại thiếu module encoder kèm theo,
 nếu có có thể so với mấy em Ac servo được rồi.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Biến tần Yaskawa VS-606V7 4Kw 220v hàng UK đẹp, Giá: 3tr200.
Có cái hơi xấu nhưng hoạt động hoàn hảo, Giá:2tr900.

Mitubishi A500 3.7kw 220v, Giá: 3tr200.
Yaskawa VS-606V7 hàng xác to 5.5Kw 220v, Giá: 4tr200.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Totdo

Có con biến tần nào 1 pha 220v không bác chủ

----------


## blacksky2411

> Có con biến tần nào 1 pha 220v không bác chủ


Mấy loại này đều chạy 1 pha được hết đó bác, còn loại 1 pha input thì em chỉ thấy hàng china thôi ạ. 
Thanks bác.

----------


## MinhPT

> Mấy loại này đều chạy 1 pha được hết đó bác, còn loại 1 pha input thì em chỉ thấy hàng china thôi ạ. 
> Thanks bác.


Hàng Nhật cũng có 1 pha input mà, mình đang có 1 con như vậy, công suất chỉ 2.2KW thôi.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray 30 THK SHS30 6 con trượt không cánh, đen bóng dài 2.83m, giá: 7tr.
Cặp ray 30 NSK LH30 6 con trượt có cánh, đen bóng tải nặng dài 2.7m, giá: 6tr500.
Cặp ray 45 THK HSR45 4 con trượt dài 2.5m, giá: 7tr.


Máy bơm khí nén trục vít điện 220v 3 pha, cônng suất 5Hp, lưu lượng 650l/phút. Đã có sẵn sấy khí.
Hàng chạy ngon lành cành đào, đem về cắm điện là dùng. Giá: 15tr.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em robot Mitsubishi full đồ Giá mềm xèo luôn 15tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em xác máy cắt dây Fanuc, hành trình 300x400x250mm.
Trục Z ray con lăn, nặng tầm 1.5 tấn. Xác em nó đang nằm tại Biên Hoà.
Giá: 23tr bao vận chuyển tới xưởng ở Sài gòn.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mới về thêm một ít step 3 pha, ai chơi máy gỗ hay plasma là tuyệt vời.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 2 cặp ray khủng long đẹp long lanh, chưa sài.  Bác nào chơi máy kim loại hạng nặng thì khỏi lăn tăn.

- Ray THK 55 HSR55 dài 1.7m, Giá: 11tr800.
- Ray THK SVR55 dài 2.1m, Giá: 12tr800.


Cặp ray ABBA bản 15 chân dài thườn thượt, 3.44m. Hàng sáng đẹp long lanh. Giá: 4tr400 .


Còn vài cặp ray 30 các loại, dài 2.3m đến 2.8m, 6 hoặc 8 con trượt, bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
Giá: 200k/kg, trung bình khoảng 28kg đến 35 kg 1 cặp.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Mới về thêm một ít step 3 pha, ai chơi máy gỗ hay plasma là tuyệt vời.
> Thanks các bác.


Bác cho xin ít thông số kỹ thuật với nhé. Thanks bác!

----------


## mactech

Quá ngon cho máy kim loại. Dòng SVR là dòng siêu chịu tải. siêu cứng vững theo 4 chiều không chuyển động, gạt bụi tốt. Tuy nhiên cần gá lắp chuẩn.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## CNC BINHDUONG

> Em xin phép đưa cái đầu HeadStock máy tiện tự động xài chấu rút qua đây luôn cho gọn nhé.
> 
> Tình trạng: Đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. 
> 
> Sử dụng 4 bạc 7xxx: 2 đầu 7014c, 2 bạc đuôi 7013c tốc độ cao.
> 
> Chấu rút tự động bằng khí nén nhẹ nhàng êm ái.
> 
> Bác nào thích thì alo em.
> ...


bộ này còn khong a  nếu còn cho e xin giá ? và gửi hình cho e wa yalo (0995573977 )

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác cho xin ít thông số kỹ thuật với nhé. Thanks bác!


Thông số của mấy em 3 pha nè bác:
- Driver WDM3-004, điện áp 220v, input: step dỉ, vi bước: 10.000 xung.
- Motor VRDM-3910 (4Nm), VDRM-3913 (6Nm).
- có 2 loại Driver đơn chạy 1 motor, driver đôi chạy được 2 motor độc lập.

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp em cho nhanh gọn lẹ nhé bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bộ này còn khong a  nếu còn cho e xin giá ? và gửi hình cho e wa yalo (0995573977 )


Bộ này bán rồi nhé bác. Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> bộ này còn khong a  nếu còn cho e xin giá ? và gửi hình cho e wa yalo (0995573977 )


Bác chơi bộ to chấu thuỷ lực không? em còn cái đầu to gấp đôi con đó, 
khoảng 160kg, thông nòng 60mm, hàng khủng.
Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có ít ray bác nào nào liên hệ em nhé. 
Chiều dài trên 2m đến 2.8m. 

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 2 cây ray lẻ:
- 1 cây hiwin bản 20, 2 con trượt, dài 2.2m. Giá: 1tr.
- 1 cây 15 dài 1.5m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi được cặp 750mm. Giá: 1tr.
- 1 cặp LSK15, 2 con trượt, dài 1.35m. Giá: 1tr.


- Cặp ray 20 SSR20 dài 2.56, 6 con trượt, Giá: 3tr.


Hàng trượt ngon lành hết nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp ray bản 25 dài 3m, 1 cây còn ngon, 1 cây xấu.
Chơi máy gỗ hay plasma thì voi sờ tư.
 Ai thích thì qua xem trực tiếp rồi hốt luôn.
Giá bèo nhèo: 5tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## winstarvn

> Cặp ray bản 25 dài 3m, 1 cây còn ngon, 1 cây xấu.
> Chơi máy gỗ hay plasma thì voi sờ tư.
>  Ai thích thì qua xem trực tiếp rồi hốt luôn.
> Giá bèo nhèo: 5tr.
> Thanks các bác.


ray hiệu gì thế bác ? gửi em vài tấm hình qua zalo 0898449342 để em tham khảo ạ

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Có bác nào chơi em này không ạ?

.

----------


## truongkiet

> Có bác nào chơi em này không ạ?
> 
> Đính kèm 45719Đính kèm 45720Đính kèm 45721Đính kèm 45722Đính kèm 45723.


cái gì thế??????

----------

ali35

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cặp này của NSK fai k cụ?kích thước + giá ntn vậy cụ ơi

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cặp này của NSK fai k cụ?kích thước + giá ntn vậy cụ ơi


Cặp đó taiwan Staft BGH30 dài 2.73m, 7 con trượt có cánh.  Giá: 6tr400 nhe bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

> cái gì thế??????


System 3r Compatible EDM Automatic Chuck, em chỉ biết như vậy, chưa biết dùng sao luôn, đang nghiên cứu em nó tiếp.

Thanks.

----------


## HẢI

> Em có 2 cây ray lẻ:
> - 1 cây hiwin bản 20, 2 con trượt, dài 2.2m. Giá: 1tr.
> - 1 cây 15 dài 1.5m, 4 con trượt, cắt đôi được cặp 750mm. Giá: 1tr.
> - 1 cặp LSK15, 2 con trượt, dài 1.35m. Giá: 1tr.
> Đính kèm 45658Đính kèm 45659Đính kèm 45660Đính kèm 45661Đính kèm 45662Đính kèm 45663
> 
> - Cặp ray 20 SSR20 dài 2.56, 6 con trượt, Giá: 3tr.
> Đính kèm 45664Đính kèm 45665
> 
> ...


em lấy trượt hiwin nha anh, còn hàng đó không anh

----------


## blacksky2411

> em lấy trượt hiwin nha anh, còn hàng đó không anh


còn nhe bác, em không nhận gạch nhé, 
cần thì alo trực tiếp giúp em nhé bác.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em bàn nâng thụy điển Edmo-lift CL-2000, loại mỏng 200mm nâng cao 820mm, tải trọng 2 tấn,
điện 3 pha 220/380v, 2 ben thủy lực, tay điều khiển và phụ kiện đầy đủ. Hàng mới chư sài,
chỉ motor bị sứt chân đế do xuống công.
Bác nào chơi thì liên hệ em nhé. đã xong.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Biến tần A500 loại đời cao, cônng suất 3.7kw, điện 3 pha 220v vẫn dùng cho 1 pha OK nhé.
Giá: 3 tr.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## pvkhai

> Em bàn nâng thụy điển Edmo-lift CL-2000, loại mỏng 200mm nâng cao 820mm, tải trọng 2 tấn,
> điện 3 pha 220/380v, 2 ben thủy lực, tay điều khiển và phụ kiện đầy đủ. Hàng mới chư sài,
> chỉ motor bị sứt chân đế do xuống công.
> Bác nào chơi thì liên hệ em nhé.
> 
> Thanks các bác.
> Đính kèm 45881Đính kèm 45882Đính kèm 45883Đính kèm 45884Đính kèm 45885Đính kèm 45886


Bác inbox giá của em nó xem mình có chơi nổi không.
Thanks.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

[QUOTE=blacksky2411;128021]Em có ít ray bác nào nào liên hệ em nhé. 
Chiều dài trên 2m đến 2.8m.  Ray 30, mỗi cặp nặng khoảng 26 đến 35kg, giá 200k/kg
Làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu tải nặng là bá đạo trên từng hạt gạo.

Thanks các bác

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## blacksky2411

Em có 2 con màn hình cảm ứng HMI của Proface GP2501-TC11 và GP2600-TC11 đẹp như mới, bác nào thích thì alo em nhé.
Giá: 3tr 1 em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có 2 cặp ray khủng long đẹp long lanh, chưa sài.  Bác nào chơi máy kim loại hạng nặng thì khỏi lăn tăn.

- Ray THK 55 HSR55 dài 1.7m, Giá: 11tr800.
- Ray THK SVR55 dài 2.1m, Giá: 12tr800.

Cặp ray ABBA bản 15 chân dài thườn thượt, 3.44m. Hàng sáng đẹp long lanh, 
cho bác nào làm máy laser hay plasma hành trình 3m. Giá: 4tr400 .

Còn vài cặp ray 30 các loại, dài 2.3m đến 2.8m, 6 hoặc 8 con trượt, bác nào cần thì hú em nhé.
Giá: 200k/kg, trung bình khoảng 28kg đến 32 kg 1 cặp.

vài cặp SHS20 dài gần 2.7m hàng chưa sài, trong bọ nylon luôn. 
Bác nào cần ray 20, 25 dài hơn 2m thì liên hệ em nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

vài cặp SHS20 dài gần 2.7m hàng chưa sài, trong bọ nylon luôn.

khoảng nhiêu tiền 1 cặp anh?
có mấy cặp anh.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: mấy cặp shs20 mới tinh đã bán hết,
Còn vài cặp Ray 25 dài 2.45m với Ray 30,45,55 dài trên 2m, 4 đến 8 con trượt.
Bác bào cần loại nào thì hú em nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Thanh lý em bán sắt 1.4mx1.4m cao 560 nặng hơn 100kg, thích hợp làm máy 60x90 router gỗ.
Giá: 2tr900. 

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

- Bộ combo tuyệt đẹp dài 1.85m hành trình được 1.5m, dùng ray bản 20mm, vitme phi 25 bước 5mm, đủ gối, có luôn mặt bích motor.
Tấm đế thep trắng tinh dày 12mm. Cả bộ nặng gần 50kg.
- Hàng sáng đẹp.

- Bác nào chơi máy gỗ nhiều đầu đem về sài là quá chuẩn.

Giá ra đi: 8tr900.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## tranhung123456

> - Bộ combo tuyệt đẹp dài 1.85m hành trình được 1.5m, dùng ray bản 20mm, vitme phi 2 bước 5, đủ gối, có luôn mặt bích motor.
> Tấm đế thep trắng tinh dày 12mm. Cả bộ nặng gần 50kg.
> - Hàng sáng đẹp.
> 
> - Bác nào chơi máy gỗ nhiều đầu đem về sài là quá chuẩn.
> 
> Giá ra đi: 8tr900.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Bộ combo tuyệt đẹp dài 1.85m hành trình được 1.5m, dùng ray bản 20mm, vitme phi 2 bước 5, đủ gối, có luôn mặt bích motor.
Tấm đế thep trắng tinh dày 12mm. Cả bộ nặng gần 50kg.
ha ha vít me phi 2 bước 5 loại này mới đó nhe

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bộ combo tuyệt đẹp dài 1.85m hành trình được 1.5m, dùng ray bản 20mm, vitme phi 25 bước 5, đủ gối, có luôn mặt bích motor.
> Tấm đế thep trắng tinh dày 12mm. Cả bộ nặng gần 50kg.
> ha ha vít me phi 2 bước 5 loại này mới đó nhe


hhihi đã sữa.

----------


## blacksky2411

- 1 cặp LSK15, 2 con trượt, dài 1.35m. Giá: 1tr.

Hàng trượt ngon lành hết nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo phù hợp laser dài 2.68m hành trình hơn 2.2m, vitme 20 bước 20. 
Giá: 4tr800. 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp vitme siêu khủng phi 40 bươc 40mm dài 3.1m hành trình hơn 2.65m.
Hàng NSK C5z.
Giá cặp: 17tr800 (không xé lẻ). nặngn gần 100kg.
.

Bộ điều tốc, giá:300K.
.

Vài công tắc khí nén, có sẵn nút gạt lắp đượccho tủ điện. Giá: 50k/cái, 450k/10cái.


Thanks các bác.

----------


## ali35

Vài công tắc khí nén, có sẵn nút gạt lắp đượccho tủ điện. Giá: 50k/cái, 450k/10cái.


lấy 10 cái van khí nén nha bác,lát sms cho bác ạ

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ chuyển cổng USB sang màn hình DVI, HDMI cho laptop hay tablet không có cổng màn hình ngoài.
Hàng Buffalo. Giá: 250K/em (chưa có cáp).
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp cảm biến của hình ảnh của Nippon. Giá: 800k/cái.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có bác nào chơi hàng này không ạ?

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Có bác nào chơi hàng này không ạ?


Món này là j zậy bác

----------


## Ga con

Hột kim cương à cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hột kim cương à cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


Chip Ceramic của SPK.
Còn loại Kim Cương nè:

Thanks.

----------


## ali35

> Có bác nào chơi hàng này không ạ?


cái này và kim cương giá cả thế nào bác,có bán lẻ ko,

----------


## blacksky2411

> cái này và kim cương giá cả thế nào bác,có bán lẻ ko,


Chip Ceramic 85k/chip, Kim cương: 300K nhe bác. 
Mua nhiều có giá yêu nhé.

Thanks bác.

----------


## ali35

> Chip Ceramic 85k/chip, Kim cương: 300K nhe bác. 
> Mua nhiều có giá yêu nhé.
> 
> Thanks bác.


bác chủ cho thắc mắc tý nữa,đó là ceramic có chơi được độ cứng bao nhiêu 65hrc cắt ngon ko bác,kim cương thì em dùng rồi,định lấy mấy viên ceramic chơi thử vì chưa dùng loại này bao giờ bác ạ

----------


## blacksky2411

> bác chủ cho thắc mắc tý nữa,đó là ceramic có chơi được độ cứng bao nhiêu 65hrc cắt ngon ko bác,kim cương thì em dùng rồi,định lấy mấy viên ceramic chơi thử vì chưa dùng loại này bao giờ bác ạ


Loại này chơi từ 45-65HRC đó bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bàn map đá cho mấy bác làm bàn ăn,  :Big Grin: .
Kích thước: 400x600x50mm. Giá 4tr800.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đế khoan từ, chỉ có đế không có khoan. 
Các bác về lắp cây khoan vào là có cái khoan từ xịn.
Điện 100v hoạt động hoàn gảo. Giá:2tr500.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có cục này, giống đầu dò, đầu gật gù được, nhưng không thấy dây điện ra.
Giá nghiên cứu phụ: 300K.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Đầu dò có gạch.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hộp số Kamo 1/10 cốt dương 2 đầu, vào  10mm, ra 18mm.
Giá 650k/con.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có vài bàn từ điện 100vDC chạy ngon lành:
Kích thước: - nhỏ: 100x380mm, Giá:2tr800  
                   và 110x380mm, Giá: 3tr.
                 - Lớn: 150x450mm, Giá: 4tr400.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Tháo tủ điện từ em robot mitsu, giá nghiên cứu tất cả trên hình 2tr500, giá không bao test.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn một ít bánh xe tải hàng đường kính 100mm. 
Giá: 250k/bộ (4 cái).
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hàng khủng đây các bác:
Spindle chuyên mài tốc độ cao:
- Hãng GMN chưa qua sử dụng, tốc độ 30K vòng dùng bạc Ceramic.
- tần số 1500Hz, công suất: 11KW.

Con này em chưa dám định giá, bác nào ưng thì quăng em cái giá, OK thì em gã luôn nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Hai em khớp tay robot, cho mấy bác chuyên chơi robot:
- 1 em 2 bậc, giá 2tr.
- 1 em 3 bậc, giá 3tr.
Quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng. 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## cuongkran

> Hàng khủng đây các bác:
> Spindle chuyên mài tốc độ cao:
> - Hãng GMN chưa qua sử dụng, tốc độ 30K vòng dùng bạc Ceramic.
> - tần số 1500Hz, công suất: 11KW.
> 
> Con này em chưa dám định giá, bác nào ưng thì quăng em cái giá, OK thì em gã luôn nhé.
> Thanks các bác.


Có lẽ cần yết kiến bác Nam sờ pin. Mong bác cho đánh giá để aem biết hay liệu có rước được theo đại gia đất cảng không.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu bác Cuongkran muốn mua spindle mài thì em khuyên bác mua , con này là hàng germany trứ danh rồi , xài sương dầu , loại này lắp cán mài , bác chịu khó tra catalogue là ra thông số cán mài.

Còn bác suy nghĩ biến nó thành spindle cắt thì hơi khó 1 tí thôi chớ chả có gì căng thẳng lắm , cái khó ở đây là lo cái hệ thống phun sương dầu cho nó thôi.


À bác Hiếu chủ thớt , cho biết cái bậc thẳng cán mài phi bao nhiêu để xem có thể nói cái cách DIY cái đầu cắt cho nó không , hãng có cung cấp cái đầu kẹp gá dao luôn , nhưng giá thì không biết nha , vài trăm Euro thôi.

----------


## blacksky2411

> nếu bác Cuongkran muốn mua spindle mài thì em khuyên bác mua , con này là hàng germany trứ danh rồi , xài sương dầu , loại này lắp cán mài , bác chịu khó tra catalogue là ra thông số cán mài.
> 
> Còn bác suy nghĩ biến nó thành spindle cắt thì hơi khó 1 tí thôi chớ chả có gì căng thẳng lắm , cái khó ở đây là lo cái hệ thống phun sương dầu cho nó thôi.
> 
> 
> À bác Hiếu chủ thớt , cho biết cái bậc thẳng cán mài phi bao nhiêu để xem có thể nói cái cách DIY cái đầu cắt cho nó không , hãng có cung cấp cái đầu kẹp gá dao luôn , nhưng giá thì không biết nha , vài trăm Euro thôi.


Con này tiêu chuẩn D28/43: lỗ 28, ngoài 43mm, ren M28/2mm bên trong.
Ông tìm được cán chỗ nào bán dễ mua thì tui xúc về chơi thử.
Làm con chạy tinh chắc ngon. Xác khoảng 25kg mà công suất tới 11kw lận.

----------


## blacksky2411

Có bộ này giá hãng chắc hơn 6k thôi, quăng lên cho vui:
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

lổ 28 phi tiêu chuẩn quá , nhưng tui hình như có cái power lock lổ 20 , vành ngoài 28 , đủ cho ông gắn cái cán 20 ER 20 hen , hi vọng runout nó nhỏ hơn <0.01 thì mới xài được.

----------


## cuongkran

Cũng đã nghĩ tới biến nó thành sờ pin phay mà lại nghĩ tới cảnh chế cháo hơi nản.
Vụ này chắc bác Nam s.p đã có cao kiến? Em tóc vàng này chính hãng chắc chả dưới chục k ơ. Vậy mấy thứ trang điểm cho em chắc cũng chẳng rẻ.
Bác nào có cao kiến mong được chỉ giáo thêm.

----------


## Gamo

Đơn giản mà, bác gọi cho lão Nam ròm, hỏi lão là bi chừ chi phí lão biến con spindle mài này thành spindle cắt là bao nhiêu. Nhìn nó ngon quá, nhưng mà muốn độ lại thành spindle cắt chắc tốn bộn thời gian & tiền bạc quá

----------


## cuongkran

Vụ này chắc bác Blacksky phải giảm kịch sàn thì aem mới có thể tính tiếp, chứ bác cứ kiểu thả phao câu ếch này không biết thế nào mà chơi. :-)

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vụ này chắc bác Blacksky phải giảm kịch sàn thì aem mới có thể tính tiếp, chứ bác cứ kiểu thả phao câu ếch này không biết thế nào mà chơi. :-)


Em quăng luôn cái giá: 30 củ. 
Bác nào chơi thì rước em nó nhé, để em khỏi mất công suy nghĩ.
Theo em thì lên con máy mài CNC đồ part chuyên dụng là hợp lý nhất và đang đồng tiền bỏ ra.
Còn bác nào độ em nó thành con phay thì tuyệt đỉnh cú mèo luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mới về lô Combo trượt và khí nén đủ loại, đủ hành trình. 
Bác nào thích loại nào thì nhắn em gửi thông tin nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác nào đủ xèng 30 chai mua thì chịu khó liên lạc 1 số trang bán cái cán chuẩn có cái đầu ER của hãng schaublin thụy sỹ mà chơi . Em nhớ đâu mang máng dòng kẹp cán taro japan xài hệ big hay NT tool  cũng có phi 28 , về tiện ren nữa thì xong phim , chắc runout <0.01


EM cũng có 1 em giống thế , tầm 7kw , 60Krpm của hãng GMN luôn , có luôn cái cán phi 14 ER11 japan , để dành đó tính sau , chớ mini ATC em cũng đủ xài

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle mài nó hay có cán chuyển đổi .
Hôm nay cũng hay soi mấy hộp cán mài ngoài bãi hy vọng kiếm được vài củ mà chưa thấy 28
Chỉ tìm được mấy cái cho con spindle ghẻ của mình

----------


## blacksky2411

Con rung điện 200v AC, Giá: 250k. New.

Một sợi dây quang còn đầu bích, giá: 1tr.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## Gamo

> Con rung điện 200v AC, Giá: 250k. New.
> 
> Thanks các bác.


Ông nào mua về làm quà tặng bà xã kìa

----------


## ali35

> Ông nào mua về làm quà tặng bà xã kìa


cái ny nó run như cái cục run ở điện thoại hả bác

----------


## blacksky2411

> cái ny nó run như cái cục run ở điện thoại hả bác


Bác này hỏi kỹ, tức là không tặng bà xã mà tặng em họ nè.  :Wink: .

----------


## ali35

> Bác này hỏi kỹ, tức là không tặng bà xã mà tặng em họ nè. .


Cần j công cụ hả bác,mình em chấp hết ke ke,cái này to vậy chắc dùng khuấy trộn lá chà bồn thôi,bác tàng trữ mấy củ này chắc xài chán rồi mang bán chứ j

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái này nó điện 220v mà mấy bác.
Chổ nước nôi tràn lan ai mà dùng.

----------


## ali35

> Cái này nó điện 220v mà mấy bác.
> Chổ nước nôi tràn lan ai mà dùng.


áo mưa dùng làm j hả bác ,ai lại để cởi trần thế,hồi trước chưa có điện thoại ko ngấm nước,đi sông suối em toàn dùng áo mưa bọc đt,vẫn nghe gọi tốt ko cần bỏ áo he he

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em đầu kéo spindle máy tiện, 
hãng Mitsubishi 3.7kw tốc độ 8000 vòng.
Date 12/2014. Hàng chưa qua sử dụng.
Giá: 7tr200. cho em còn zin.

Em còn vài em 7.5Kw 6000 vòng cho máy phay luôn,
Hàng khủng bố khoảng 100kg, chưa sử dụng luôn nhé,
dùng làm đầu kéo cho mấy em phay kim loại chạy BT40,50 là hết bài.
Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## cuongkran

Bro này nhiều hàng đẹp.
Thích quả hàng cũ chưa qua sử dụng.:-)
Quả phay 7.5 kí nhiêu thế bác blacksky?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bro này nhiều hàng đẹp.
> Thích quả hàng cũ chưa qua sử dụng.:-)
> Quả phay 7.5 kí nhiêu thế bác blacksky?


Em 7.5KW là 11tr800 nhe bác, Xác nó khủng bố lắm đó, nặng sem sem 100kg.
Thanks bác.

----------


## cuongkran

Nếu được, bác cho aem chiêm ngưỡng dung nhan em nó được không?
nhân tiện, chúc mọi người nghỉ lễ an toàn, vui vẻ.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em xi lanh khí nén siêu khủng hãng CKD.
Phi 125 hành trình 1.6m, bác nào thích chế xe nâng hay bàn nâng hơi là vô địch.
Giá: 4tr800.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cảm biến áp suất dầu từ 0-20Mpa. new, Giá: 500k.

Đầu cảm biến dao gãy cho máy CNC, Giá nghiên cứu: 500k.
các bác lên youtube searh: "Broken tool sensing head" để xem thêm cách dùng nhé.


Thanks các bác

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ kẹp phôi mini 4 chấu, của hãng Parker,
 chạy môtr servo (không có driver), chế step 42 cốt 4mm vô là vừa khớp.
Giá yêu: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Combo XY mini hành trình 50x50mm siêu đẹp. Ray con lăn, vitme bước 1mm.
 Giá: đã bán.

----------


## cestlavie

Bác ở đâu nhỉ?




> Mới về lô Combo trượt và khí nén đủ loại, đủ hành trình. 
> Bác nào thích loại nào thì nhắn em gửi thông tin nhé.
> Thanks các bác.
> 
> Đính kèm 53047

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác ở đâu nhỉ?


Mình ở Sài Gòn bác.

Thêm bộ combo mini hơi nặng, 
hành trình 60x60mm.
Ray con lăn, vitme bước 1mm.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Rơle, 250k cả vỉ.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bác nào cần trượt khí nén thì hú em nhé.  Hành trình ừu 100mm đến 4m luôn, nhiều cỡ, nhiều loại nhé.
Chủ yếu CKD và SMC.
Cần hốt hết lô thì có giá cực tốt nhé.

Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em sấy khí hãng CKD, các bác tham khảo thêm chức năng trên web nhé.
Giá:1tr800.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Một em chống tâm máy tiện sài thuỷ lực, có sẵn ben.
Lỗ côn số 3.
Ai thích chơi khí nén thì tháo ben dầu ra lắp ben hơi vào.
Có em này chơi tự động là hết bài nhé.
Giá:đã bán.
Thanks các bác

----------


## Danang cncrouter

E này chuyển qua dùng cơ có được ko b?

----------


## blacksky2411

> E này chuyển qua dùng cơ có được ko b?


Em này ren trong có đoạn ngắn lắp ben thôi bác, không chuyển qua cơ được.
Muốn dùng cơ thì mua cái cơ đơn giản hơn nhiều bác. Cơ thì còn mấy em. cần thì qua zalo nhé.
Em này qua khí nén thì ngon hơn nhiều.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em spindle Shino 5.5kw tốc độ 8600 vòng,
kẹp dao tối đa 32mm, dùng collet YCC32.
đang có collet lỗ 26mm. Loại này 2 bạc đạn nhé, chạy xé gió.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cặp biến tần Yaskawa 4kw, điện áp 220v 400Hz.
 có 1 con bị bung vỏ nhẹ với nút xoay bị mất.
Hoạt động ok cả 2.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

PLC giá nghiên cứu 600k cả 3.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Khung nhiệt 8kw, 4 cây U mỗi cây 2kw.
Diện tích 650x1250mm.
Thích hợp mua về làm bàn nhiệt cho máy hút nổi mica.
Giá:1tr
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Động cơ DC áp 90v, 24v chạy tốt.
Công suất: không biết, 
chỉ biết Em nhỏ nhất đưa 24v vào chạy giữ tay không đứng nổi.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## waranty

> Động cơ DC áp 90v, 24v chạy tốt.
> Công suất: không biết, 
> chỉ biết Em nhỏ nhất đưa 24v vào chạy giữ tay không đứng nổi.
> em nhỏ: 100k.
> em vừa: 150k.
> em lớn: 200k.
> Ôm hết: giá tốt.
> Thanks các bác.


 Bác cho thêm tí thông số kích thước chi tiết cho anh em dễ hình dung với ạ. Thanks bác!

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## Mới CNC

> Động cơ DC áp 90v, 24v chạy tốt.
> Công suất: không biết, 
> chỉ biết Em nhỏ nhất đưa 24v vào chạy giữ tay không đứng nổi.
> em nhỏ: 100k.
> em vừa: 150k.
> em lớn: 200k.
> Ôm hết: giá tốt.
> Thanks các bác.


con này chạy bao nhiêu vòng/ phút bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác cho thêm tí thông số kích thước chi tiết cho anh em dễ hình dung với ạ. Thanks bác!


thêm ít thông tin nè bác:
nhỏ: phi 70, vừa: phi 85, lớn: 110mm, chiều dài thì sem sem đường kính.





> con này chạy bao nhiêu vòng/ phút bác?


Tốc độ 3000 với áp 90v đó bác.
Mấy em này là motor chổi than nhé, 4 chổi than, chạy rất êm.

Thanks.

----------


## sonnc1990

Xa quá ship ko kịp có thể cho em gửi qua tết ship sau cho e được không bác chắc 3 con nhỏ với 1 con lớn

----------


## blacksky2411

> Xa quá ship ko kịp có thể cho em gửi qua tết ship sau cho e được không bác chắc 3 con nhỏ với 1 con lớn


ok bác, liên hệ zalo nhé bác.
Dọn kho ra một ít hộp số Harmonic đồng bộ.
Bác nào cần làm máy đục tượng nhiều đầu,
muốn chơi hàng dữ đồng bộ thì liên hệ em nhé.
Đủ số lượng, đủ kiểu cho mọi yêu cầu luôn.
Thannk các bác.

----------


## waranty

> thêm ít thông tin nè bác:
> nhỏ: phi 70, vừa: phi 85, lớn: 110mm, chiều dài thì sem sem đường kính.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tốc độ 3000 với áp 90v đó bác.
> Mấy em này là motor chổi than nhé, 4 chổi than, chạy rất êm.
> 
> Thanks.


Cho mình gạch 3 con nhỏ, 1 con lớn. Mình ck trước tết, lấy hàng sau tết. Có hộp số giảm tốc vừa cho mấy con này ko bác?

Thanks! 0988.4OO.bảy 5 năm

----------


## blacksky2411

> Cho mình gạch 3 con nhỏ, 1 con lớn. Mình ck trước tết, lấy hàng sau tết. Có hộp số giảm tốc vừa cho mấy con này ko bác?
> 
> Thanks! 0988.4OO.bảy 5 năm


Số lượng có hạn, các bác liên hệ zalo em nhé.
có hộp số Harmonic vừa khớp với mấy em này luôn. Anh em song sinh.
zalo em nhé.
Thanks bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Update: mấy em motor DC đã bán hết rồi nhé các bác.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Lâu lâu đăng góp vui.
Cặp eto hàng đỉnh, Hàm 160mm kẹp max 300. có chỉnh lực.
Loại bày không cần nói nhiều, nhìn hình là khoái liền.
Em nó được một cặp sinh đôi, ai gia công trên máy lớn sẽ thấy độ lợi hại.
Giá: đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ controller cho mấy em trục  4 hãng Yukiwa. Bác nào có bộ trục 4 đó rồi thì xách em này về là đủ bộ.
Hỗ trợ index, lập trình từa lưa thứ, dùng cho motor 750w.
Xem thêm tài liệu để biết thêm chi tiết nhé.
Giá:3tr500.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Bộ nguồn thủy lực DAIKIN 0.75kw, áp35 kgf/cm2. Điện 3 pha 200v. Bị bể mặt đồng hồ về thay cái khác la ngon lành.
Giá:đã bán.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Show em máy tiện, sẵn khoe mấy em step 3 pha, tốc độ 30m/phút, vitme bước 10.


Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## blacksky2411

Hệ thống hút bụi cyclo, motor 1.5hp 3 pha 380v, đấu lại 220v vô tư, 
có sẵn thùng gom bụi, ống, co đầy đủ. Hút bụi cho cnc cực hiệu quả.
Giá 4tr., ưu tiên qua nhà chở, hơi to.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Ray Rexroth Germany đẹp như mới, ray 25 dài 3.75m.
Giá: 10tr/cặp.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn vài bộ step 2 pha size 60 moment cực lớn cho size 60: 3.1Nm.
Chạy với driver Leadshine M542 50v 4.2A vi bước.
Giá: 500k/bộ.

Cục biến áp cách ly, ra 45v cho mấy bộ step trên. Giá: 400k/cục. Nặng  6kg.

Mấy thùng tủ điện 400x500x200 dầy 2mm nặng 11kg. Giá 150k.

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bộ máy tính mini:
Cấu hình chạy con Atom 450, đầy đủ cổng giao tiếp.
Có sẵn thẻ nhớ CF 1GB, 1GB Ram. 
bộ nguồn xung 5,12v.
panel LCD 9.8 in, chạy với máy tính trên.
Giá cả bộ 3 món là 1.2tr.

mọi chi tiết liên hệ qua zalo hoặc mobile nhe các bác. Thanks các bác.

----------


## hatien

xin giá trục A và 1 số hình ảnh nhé chủ thớt

----------


## sieunhim

> Show em máy tiện, sẵn khoe mấy em step 3 pha, tốc độ 30m/phút, vitme bước 10.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Step 3 pha china thôi cũng ngon và khỏe lắm đó. Đấu nối cũng dễ dàng hơn. E có 2 con máy tiện đang xài toàn loại này. Mà sao bác chủ làm cái trục X ngắn thế nhỉ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mới CNC

> Còn vài bộ step 2 pha size 60 moment cực lớn cho size 60: 3.1Nm.
> Chạy với driver Leadshine M542 50v 4.2A vi bước.
> Giá: 500k/bộ.
> Đính kèm 67375Đính kèm 67375
> Cục biến áp cách ly, ra 45v cho mấy bộ step trên. Giá: 400k/cục. Nặng  6kg.
> Đính kèm 67375
> Mấy thùng tủ điện 400x500x200 dầy 2mm nặng 11kg. Giá 150k.
> Đính kèm 67377




bác vứt mấy bộ step nhìn sót quá. chạy còn ngon không bác?

----------


## blacksky2411

Cần bán em phay mini.
Hành trình 130x250x190mm.
Hệ điều hành mach3.
Spindle 3kw 24000 vòng.
Chuyên nhôm đồng, thép chơi tốt luôn.
Nặng tầm 250kg.
Giá: đã bán.
Ai thích chơi 4 trục thì có trục A rời đủ bộ luôn nhe.
Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp: 0938995818 hoặc zalo.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## blacksky2411

Em còn ít motor 2 pha Mycom.
Hàng mới nguyên hộp nhé.
Loại 1 cốt và 2 cốt.
Size 86 dài 63mm, chưa tính cốt.
Đồng giá: lẻ 350k/con.
Lấy nhiều có giá tốt nhé.

Đính kèm 72571
Đính kèm 72572

----------


## minhlongbg92

hàng Chất mà bắc vất thế sót quá
còn con nào chưa bay không bác

----------


## blacksky2411

Motor step 2 pha hàng new.
Size 86, cốt 9.5mm. 
Có 6 dây, bỏ 2 dây chung là sài như step 2 pha 4 dây bình thường nhé.
Loại ngắn model 496 giá 200k.
Loại dài model 499 giá 300k.
Bán theo cặp.
0938.995.818

----------

